# Wieviele Kilometer fahrt Ihr so pro Jahr ?



## cyclemax (18. April 2005)

Hallo Biker,

wieviel *KILOMETER* spult Ihr denn so pro Jahr ab ?

MTB, Rennrad, Trekking, BMX, alles ist erlaubt 

Ich versuche dieses Jahr mal die 3500 km zu knacken   
Das Volumen verteilt sich bei mir auf 60% MTB und 40% Rennrad.

Happy trails

cyclemax


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2005)

4-5tsd im Jahr; dieses Jahr wegen Alpen-x evtl. etwas mehr...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (18. April 2005)

hab keinen tacho.


----------



## karstenr (18. April 2005)

Die letzten beiden Jahren bin ich jeweils über 10.000Km gekommen. 
2003: Trekkingrad:  6540Km;     MTB: 3730Km mit 97.000-100.000m HU
gesamt ca.  10.270Km  mit  120.000-130.000m HU
2004: Trekkingrad: 7700Km;   MTB: 2900Km mit 74.000-77.000m HU
gesamt ca.  10.600Km  mit  ca. 100.000m HU
2005: bisher  Trekkingrad: 1700Km;
Mit dem MTB fahre ich fast nur in den Alpen. Mit dem Trekkingrad einige Alpenstraßen und sonst viel durch die Hügel nördlich von München. 
Gruß  Karsten    http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## kamikater (18. April 2005)

Bei mir waren es 2004 knapp über 12000 km bei 145.500 hm. Alles mit dem MTB und kaum Straße! War das erste mal, dass ich die 12.000 geknackt habe


----------



## cyclemax (18. April 2005)

Mein lieber Scholli...wo nehmt Ihr die Zeit her ! Wow !


----------



## Lenz (18. April 2005)

letztes Jahr warens bei mir 9000km, dieses Jahr schauts so aus als tätens so 12.000 werden, hab jetzt schon 3000 
ach ja, fast alles Rennrad, kleiner Teil Crosser
Grüße, 
Lorenz


----------



## enasnI (18. April 2005)

3.600km in meinem ersten wirklich aktiven Bikejahr. Mal schaun, was das zweite so bringt.


----------



## the.brain (18. April 2005)

Als junger Mann konnte ich zu meiner Tria-Zeit auch mit ordentlichen Zahlen prahlen.   

Heute als Familienpapi habe ich dieses Jahr schon 1349 km gemacht, ca 15% RR. Mal schnell hochrechnen ... werd wohl so auf 4600 kommen.


----------



## speedy_j (19. April 2005)

bei mir waren es letztes jahr knapp über 10.000 km. davon ca. 6.500 km auf dem mtb und ca. 3.500 auf der cityschlampe.
dieses jahr sind es erst ca. 2.000 geworden. aber es geht jetzt auch erst richtig los.


----------



## munchin Monster (19. April 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> hab keinen tacho.



Das find ich gut. Ist im Prinzip egal wieviel km's.. hauptsache fit und spaß dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff1 (19. April 2005)

Da Biken für mich nur eine von vielen schönen Sachen ist, die man machen kann  ,
 kam ich 2004 auf ~2000-2500km. Aber die haben Spass gemacht!


----------



## team-corratec-r (12. Mai 2005)

also bei mir wars letztes jahr 11000 km 30%mtb 70 % Strasse
Dieses jahr werd ich so auf 15-16000 km kommen !


----------



## enasnI (13. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Das find ich gut. Ist im Prinzip egal wieviel km's.. hauptsache fit und spaß dabei




Ich sehe gerne, wann mal wieder ein Kettenwechsel von Nöten ist. Es hat wirklich seine sinnvollen Vorteile, so einen Tacho zu haben.


----------



## Ede (13. Mai 2005)

cyclemax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> 
> wieviel *KILOMETER* spult Ihr denn so pro Jahr ab ?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich fahre zwar schon einige Zeit, habe aber erst ab 1999 dokumentiert.

in 1999: 2823 km

in 2000: 4209 km

in 2001: 2757 km, 36100 Hm

in 2002: 745 km, (nicht der Rede wert --> Babypause) 

in 3003: 1307 km (nicht der Rede wert --> Babypause)

in 2004: 1503 km, 30000 Hm

in 2005 "hochgerechnet":  3100 km, 40000 Hm


P.S. Was für Schlüsse ziehst Du denn aus den Werten dieses Threads? Dienst das zur Motivation? 

Edit: Daten der fehlenden Jahre noch nachgetragen.


----------



## cyclemax (13. Mai 2005)

Ede schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Was für Schlüsse ziehst Du denn aus den Werten dieses Threads? Dienst das zur Motivation?



Moin Ede,

keine...es war einfach mal rein aus Interesse, was die Biker hier im Forum so p.A.  abspulen...Motivation brauche ich nicht....da ich immer hinter einer 180 großen, 60 kg leichten Blondine mit einem schönen runden Popo herdüse 

Schöne Pfingsten !


----------



## gweep (13. Mai 2005)

Ich habe lange Zeit auf einen Tacho verzichtet, also vor 2-3 Jahren, weil ich immer schneller fahren wollte, was sich auf meinem Kreislauf ausgewirkt hat. Ich habs soweit getrieben das ich fast umgekippt bin wenn ich vom Rad bin. Darum hab ich den Tacho immer weg gelassen.
Dieses Jahr hab ich mir wieder einen genommen, das Spiel beginnt zwar wieder so aber nicht mehr so extrem. Grund das ich wieder nen Tacho habe ist, weil ich den Fahrtweg in die Arbeit mit dem Rad, das sind ca. 25km hin und Retour (also nix gegen eure Touren) abschreiben kann. Das sind immerhin etwas über 10Euro pro fahrt in die Arbeit. Das geht allerdings, meines Wissens nach, nur als Selbstständiger.

Die ersten Radtouren werden erst folgen, wir werden mit ca. 50km beginnen und dann hinauf bis ca. 150-200km. Das ist zwar für viele hier nicht viel, aber nachdem ich lange nicht mehr gefahren bin und noch dazu eigentlich zu schwer bin, wirds reichen 

Gefahren wird nur mit dem Mountainbike und das auf allem wo man fahren kann, also auch MTB Touren und auch nur Straßen Touren.

Schauen wir mal wie viel KM es bis zum Ende der Saison werden  Ich schätze, wenn ich so Aktiv bleibe, 1000-1500km, vielleicht mehr. Also fern von 12.000km und darüber  Und wie lange ich dafür brauche ist mir eigentlich egal 

NACHTRAG:
Tja ich fahr leider niemanden hinterher  Aber wäre natürlich schon spitze, da vergisst man schon mal die KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolsko (15. Mai 2005)

Werden dieses Jahr wohl wieder irgendwo zwischen 5 - 6.000 auf dem MTB und Ergo zusammen.
Allerdings weniger Höhenmeter, da im letzten Jahr eine TransAlp dabei war.



> 180 großen, 60 kg leichten Blondine mit einem schönen runden Popo herdüse



Kann der wirklich noch schön rund sein  

rolsko


----------



## jona$ (16. Mai 2005)

respekt an die 10.000km und mehr-fahrer!

wenn ich 1000km cc im jahr schaffe bin ich ganz zufrieden...


----------



## evil-knivel (16. Mai 2005)

ca. 6000-7000km (der größte Teil CC) im Jahr.....ist halt Wetter und Form bedingt.


----------



## ltcharm (16. Mai 2005)

Dumme Frage: Seid ihr arbeitslos???
Selbst ich als Schüler hätte nicht Zeit im Durchschnitt 40km jeden Tag im Jahr zu fahren! Was arbeitet ihr denn!?!
Ich würde es so aufschlüsseln:

Beruf(Vollzeit-oderHalbzeitbeschäftigt):
Jahreskilometer:
Kilometer auf Rolle:
Noch verheiratet  :



lg ltcharm
PS:

Schüler
5000km/Jahr
noch 0 km Rolle
Partnerschaft


----------



## sb- (16. Mai 2005)

Als Schüler sind ~2h pro Tag ja wohl nur zu gut möglich, wenn man nebenbei nicht noch arbeiten muss und am Wochenende auch mal eine Stunde mehr fährt. Ich bin selber noch offiziell bis zum 30.6. diesen Jahres offiziell Schüler, ich weiß also, wovon ich rede. Trainiere auch in der Schulzeit täglich _mindestens_ eine Stunde und kenne in meinem Umkreis noch genügend Leute, die auch täglich in diesem oder höherem Umfang noch trainieren..


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Mai 2005)

5000km im Jahr als Schüler is recht gemütlich mach ich dieses Jahr auch wieder  2000km hab ich schon   

lol

mfg benni


----------



## evil-knivel (16. Mai 2005)

ltcharm schrieb:
			
		

> Dumme Frage: Seid ihr arbeitslos???
> Selbst ich als Schüler hätte nicht Zeit im Durchschnitt 40km jeden Tag im Jahr zu fahren! Was arbeitet ihr denn!?!
> Ich würde es so aufschlüsseln:
> 
> ...




Wer gerne oder sagen wir mal so es liebt Rad zufahren, der knallt auch richtig Km runter   

1. Verheiratet (Glücklich  )
2. Sohnemann
3. voll Berufstätig

Nix Problem


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Mai 2005)

asphalt-nuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Problem



Man muss seine Zeit einfach nur genau durchplanen.
Fällt schwer, ist es auch, aber am Ende macht sich's bestimmt
bezahlt.

Ich könnte auch an meiner Bikekarriere arbeiten - bin aber 
im allgemeinen zu faul


----------



## gweep (16. Mai 2005)

Ich glaub wenn es so weiter geht dann stimmen die 1000-1500km nicht mehr, ich hab dieses Wochenende 103km gemacht und seit dem 08.05.05 191km. Liegt wohl daran da ich gesehen habe das ich dadurch abgenommen habe, das Motiviert und natürlich noch das die Ausdauer immer besser wird, vor allem beim Bergauffahren und auf der Geraden natürlich auch. Aber ich bin schon gespannt


----------



## wug2000 (16. Mai 2005)

-Voll-Berufstätig
-Dieses Jahr bis jetzt ca.1500Km MTB und ca.200Km RR.
-Single (noch zu haben), also Zeit zum Trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (17. Mai 2005)

so >10 000 werdes schon sein...ich komm pro woche meistens so auf 200-300km (aber sehr viel davon mit mtb auf strasse, einfach um von A nach B zu kommen  )...nja wenns gut läuft gibts diesen sommer ne fette tour an der donau entlang ans schwarze meer (knapp 3000km)  

/edit dieses jahr grob übern daumen bissle über 4000


----------



## Flo G. (18. Mai 2005)

Also ich frage mich auch, wie ihr das anstellt.

Tagesablauf Beispiel:
Arbeit 8-17 Uhr
Heimfahrt + Essen: 17-18:30 Uhr

Dunkel wirds im Schnitt ab 8.

Bin der Meinung eure Angaben > 10000 kann man wirklich nur schaffen, wenn man sonst KEIN anderes Hobby hat, Single ist und daheim wohnt (Außnahme Schüler).

Bin zb nebenbei noch bei der freiwilligen Feuerwehr, da gehen alleine 3 Abende in der Woche drauf.


----------



## cyclemax (18. Mai 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Bin der Meinung eure Angaben > 10000 kann man wirklich nur schaffen, wenn man sonst KEIN anderes Hobby hat, Single ist und daheim wohnt (Außnahme Schüler).



Ich finde manche hier genannte Zahlen leider auch schon sehr utopisch !   	
Ein Freund, der in einem bekannten GS2 Rennradteam fährt und dies auch fast schon hauptberuflich macht, fährt lediglich 20tkm p.A.....auf dem Rennrad.

Wie man dann 15tkm p.A. mit dem MTB schaffen soll, bleibt mir allerdings ein Rätsel. Das wären alleine in den Sommermonaten (April-September) ein Schnitt von 83km pro Tag !!!! Wer schafft 7 Tage die Woche täglich 83km bei Wind und Wetter mit dem MTB ! Über das ganze Jahr verteilt, sprich 365 Tage, wären es bei täglicher Bewegung 41km pro Tag !!! Wie soll das gehen ?


----------



## karstenr (18. Mai 2005)

Mit gut 10.000 Km im Jahr geht schon. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich wenn es eben geht mit dem Rad auch ins Büro fahre (nicht bei Schnee oder starkem Regen). Das sind dann schon einmal fast 40Km am Tag. MTB fahre ich nur am WE oder im Urlaub sonst Trekkingrad. Am WE (FR ab 16:00+SA+SO)  kommen schnell 200-250Km Trekkingrad zusammen. Wenn es zum MTB in die Berge geht sind es an 2 Tagen meist um 120-150Km (bei 3000-4000m HU). Wenn ich dann noch 2-3 Mal (MO-DO) abends ca. 2-2.5Std. fahre sind es schon weit über 500Km in der Woche.

(5*40Km =200 zu Arbeit + 200 WE + 150 abends (MO-DO) ca. 550Km/Woche = 2000 2500Km/Monat)

Es ist also doch nicht unrealistisch und im Oktober kann man auch noch gut fahren. Bin da letztes Jahr noch ca. 1400Km gefahren.

Gruß  Karsten    http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Crashhiller (18. Mai 2005)

also ich kenne einen der fährt jeden morgen 25 km zu arbeit und abends wieder zurück am wochenende und einkaufen und co auch auf dem rad. 
bei jedem wetter. 
respekt gibt auch kilometer!


----------



## MacLeon (18. Mai 2005)

Berufstätig (viel!)
Beziehung
200km/5000hm bis jetzt!        

Hab ich den Negativrekord???


----------



## kusebimski (18. Mai 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich frage mich auch, wie ihr das anstellt.
> 
> Tagesablauf Beispiel:
> Arbeit 8-17 Uhr
> ...



Wo liegt das Problem ?

hier siehst Du meine Jahresbilanz (MTB/RR/Rolle) bis heute:

Nov2004:   2.109min 	843,6 km	             24,00 km/h
Dez2004    1.339min	567,2 km	             25,42 km/h
Jan2005     2.481min	1.027,9 km           24,86 km/h
Feb2005    3.532min	1.567,2 km           26,62 km/h
März2005   3.733min	1.576,1 km	25,33 km/h
April2005    2.948min	1.306,2 km	26,58 km/h
Mai 2005    1.579min	665,0 km 	25,27 km/h	
*Summen:  17.721 min	7.553,2 km	25,57 km/h *

Bis Oktober auf >10000 zu kommen ist da wohl kein Problem.

Zur Info: Bin verheiratet, 1 Kind, Vollzeit berufstätig und trainiere nebenbei bei uns im Verein auch noch die Jugend.

Das Ganze ist eine Frage der Organisation und der Disziplin und natürlich braucht man eine Frau, die einen so fantastisch unterstützt, wie meine das tut ! Ach so, die Schlafbilanz ist manchmal auch nicht ganz ausgeglichen, aber da gewöhnt man sich daran


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Letztes Jahr warens bei mir 2540 Km (100% MTB)


Grüße


----------



## Eddieman (19. Mai 2005)

Also bei mir sind's so im allgemeinen 10'000 bis 12'000 km von Mitte März bis Ende November. Davon sind etwa 7'000 km mit dem Rennrad. Dieses Jahr sind's bis jetzt etwa 4000 km.

Hauptsächlich nutze ich den Arbeitsweg als Training, denn damit mach ich jeden Tag min. 60km und wenn ich auf dem nach-Hause-Weg noch einen kleinen Umweg mache, sind es schon mal 90 oder 100 km....

Im Winter sitze ich nur sehr wenig auf den Drahteseln, da bin ich lieber auf den LL-Ski unterwegs. Damit mache ich so im allgemeinen etwa 1500 bis 2000 km.

Auch ich bin 110%ig berufstätig. Ich schliesse mich einigen meiner Vorredner an, dass es hauptsächlich eine Frage der Organisation ist......


Eddieman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## team-corratec-r (19. Mai 2005)

ltcharm schrieb:
			
		

> Dumme Frage: Seid ihr arbeitslos???
> Selbst ich als Schüler hätte nicht Zeit im Durchschnitt 40km jeden Tag im Jahr zu fahren! Was arbeitet ihr denn!?!
> Ich würde es so aufschlüsseln:
> 
> ...





Also ich bin student !!
und werd dieses jahr so auf 15000-16000 km kommen !!
ich geh nebenbei sogar noch arbeiten !!
ein grosser vorteil is schon mal keine freundin zu haben !!
Dat einzige wat zählt ist die Motivation dazu !!

Im Winter steh ich schon mal um halb 6 morgens auf und geh ne stunde laufen => dann ab zur Schule =>und wenn ich abends dann wieder zu hause bin fahr ich noch 2 stunden rolle 

Dat kann jeder schaffen !!
Die Einstellung muss nur stimmen !!!!


----------



## Diva (20. Mai 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich frage mich auch, wie ihr das anstellt.
> 
> Tagesablauf Beispiel:
> Arbeit 8-17 Uhr
> ...



Ich würde einfach das Abendessen auf 21 Uhr verlegen... Und dann hast Du von 17-20 Uhr Zeit zum Radfahren... Für Familienväter /-mütter ist das allerdings schwierig...


----------



## Beff1 (20. Mai 2005)

team-corratec-r schrieb:
			
		

> ein grosser vorteil is schon mal keine freundin zu haben !!



Also da muss ich jetzt doch mal ne Lanze für die Frauen brechen 

Ich denke, man kann nicht pauschalisieren ob es an einer Frau/Freundin liegt das man viel/wenig zum Fahren kommt. Es muss nur die *richtige!!* sein. Dann ist es sogar noch motivierender!!

Mal ein beispiel: Ich wollte gestern Abend unbedingt noch Fahren, meine Freundin jedoch bei/mit den Schwiegereltern Grillen.
Kurzes, einfaches Gespräch.
Ergebnis: Sie fährt mit dem Auto zu den Schwiegereltern, fängt dort schonmal an mit dem Grillen und ich komme direkt mit dem Rad nach. War kein Problem, fertig.

Vorteil: Die überlegung: "Wenn ich jetzt noch 1-2 h fahre, muss ich nachher auch noch essen machen" fällt weg. Da das Essen fertig ist, wenn ich komme   

Also: Bei einer netten, verständnisvollen Frau/Freundin hat man als "nicht-single" doch eher Vorteile


----------



## fatmani (20. Mai 2005)

Hi,

die letzten Jahre:
ca. 5000 km und 60.000 - 80.000 hm

dieses Jahr:
Kürzer treten wg. Kreuzbandproblem und Bandscheibenvorfall.
Das war's dann mit der Kondition...

fatmani


----------



## phiro (20. Mai 2005)

cyclemax schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Freund, der in einem bekannten GS2 Rennradteam fährt und dies auch fast schon hauptberuflich macht, fährt lediglich 20tkm p.A.....auf dem Rennrad.



also das kann ich nicht wirklich glauben

ich kenne schon ein paar Leute die nicht ganz ohne Talent sind, aber mit 20.000km kommst du auf der Straße nicht sehr weit, schon gar nicht in ein GS2-Team
wenn dein Freund das schafft, sollte er mal 30-35 TKM fahren, dann müsste sich Armstrong bei der Tour warm anziehen 
außerdem sind 20.000km nur aufm RR nicht wirklich viel, schon allein die langen Straßenrennen machen da viel aus, wenn du am WE schon 200-300km nur durch Rennen hast...

gruß


----------



## Diva (23. Mai 2005)

20.000 km richtig trainiert bringen sicherlich mehr als 35.000 planlos rumgurken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (23. Mai 2005)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> 20.000 km richtig trainiert bringen sicherlich mehr als 35.000 planlos rumgurken...



leute, die in dieser grössenordnung trainieren, sind ganz sicher nicht mehr planlos...


----------



## Diva (23. Mai 2005)

tja, ich kenne welche...


----------



## Plasmo (23. Mai 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> leute, die in dieser grössenordnung trainieren, sind ganz sicher nicht mehr planlos...



Nach dem Winterpokal, kenn ich auch welche.!


----------



## Meersau (23. Mai 2005)

Hi

Letztes Jahr warens 5300 km und ca 140'000 hm 
Dieses Jahr 3600 km und 41'000 hm davon die hälfte mir dem Rennrad


----------



## phiro (24. Mai 2005)

Plasmo schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Winterpokal, kenn ich auch welche.!



naja, nur sind die sicherlich keine Straßenprofis    

@diva 

gib dieser Person trotzdem mal den Tip, etwas mehr zu traineren, dann kann er vielleicht mal richtig Geld verdienen


----------



## Enrgy (24. Mai 2005)

Letztes Jahr 3.600km mit 55.000 Hm, nur MTB
Zusammengekommen sind diese Werte bei 98 Touren, wie man sieht, ich bin kein Langstreckenfahrer   
Die längste Tour 2004 war 62km mit 1400Hm, die kürzeste 13km.

Naja, jeder fährt eben, wie er Zeit und Lust hat bzw. diese ihm von der "Regierung" zugestanden wird. Zum Glück habe ich da mit meiner Frau auch keine Probleme.


----------



## cdemski (24. Mai 2005)

also, ich habe an meinem Trekkingrad alles abgemacht, was ich nicht brauche - vorübergehend auch den Tacho, weil der echt nichts taugt. Bis vor einer Woche in diesem Jahr ca. 1.500 km - alles mit dem trekkingrad.


----------



## trialu (25. Mai 2005)

Moin,
wollte nur kurz sagen dass ich auch denke, dass es ne Frage von Motivation und Zeitplanung ist.

Ich hab die letzten beiden Jahre an meiner Promotion gearbeitet. Anfangs 45 zum Ende mehr als 60 h die Woche und konnte trotzdem im letzten Jahr 8000 km (7000 MTB und 1000 RR) fahren. Ich hab auch ne Freundin und bin in einem Musikverein und helfe auch zu Hause im Garten und bei Verwandten z.B. am Bau. Jetztes Jahr war ich auch ca. 80 h laufen. Im Winter in der Endphase der Promo hab ich seit Weihnachten knapp 3800 km bis heute (25.05) gefahren. 2600 MTB, 1200 RR, dazu je ca. 2 h pro Woche auf der Rolle (bis Mitte März). Ich denke dieses Jahr komme ich über 10000 km. Je mehr ich arbeite, desto mehr brauche ich dann auch das Rad als Ausgleich. Ich fahre im Sommer jeden Tag und im Winter auch 1 mal pro Woche die ca. 50 km zur Arbeit, das hält fit. So komm ich auf 200- 450 km pro Woche, je nach Lust und Laune am WE.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass es sich bei einer 40 oder 45h Arbeitswoche wesentlich angenehmer trainiert. Mit meiner Freundin ist einfach abgesprochen, dass ich nur in Ausnahmefällen abends bis nach 8 weg bin. (Im Winter strikt, im Sommer sind wir eh etwas länger auf). 

Wichtig is aber, es muss Spass machen, ich fühle mich unwohl wenn ich eine Woche nich aufs Rad kann. Also ne Art Sucht) Im Winter mach ich auch oft MTB-Touren mit Freunden und fahr dann halt mit Licht noch ne Stunde übern Feldweg oder so heim. An die Kälte gewöhnt man sich (diesen Winter 4 h bei -6 Grad und teilweise Schneefall), man darf halt nicht auskühlen.

So denn
DOM

P.S: Ich denke es gilt "jedem das seine" oder?


----------



## Clara Bremse (1. Juni 2005)

hm,

einerseits bin ich begeistert, über eure Leistungen. Hut ab!!!
Andererseits überlege ich für mich was das bedeutet, soviel Zeit nur mit Radfahren, egal ob RR oder MTB... zu verbringen.

Habt ihr denn noch andere Interessen, seid ich schonmal mit Freunden am Baggersee gewesen und habt was leckeres gegrillt?
Ein Besuch im Zoo?
Habt ihr jeden Tag ein paar intensive Minuten mit euren Kindern?
Meine werden so schnell groß und selbsständig, daß ich mich freue deren Entwicklung vom Windelwechselstadium, deren Lernfortschritte, deren Sorgen und Freuden, über den ersten Kindergartentag, den ersten Schultag .... mitzubekommen.

Ich genieße jeden Kilometer auf dem MTB, aber mehr als 2000 KM kann ich mir gegenüber nicht verantworten. 
Zumal es ausser im Sommer immer viel zu dunkel zum fahren ist, wenn ich von der Arbeit komme.
Da blieben nur die Wochenenden. 
Ein großer Teil davon ist der Familie vorbehalten.

Grüße
Clara


----------



## Tjard (1. Juni 2005)

Hi,
wenn ich einen Tread wie diesen lese, frage ich mich auch ab und zu wie die das machen...

Aber es gibt ja noch ein paar 'Auswege':
- schneller radeln -> mehr Kilometer
- mit Freunden radeln, am besten die große runde zum See
- im Wohnzimmer radeln ;-)
- den Kindern ein gescheites Fahrrad kaufen und gemeinsam radeln (ok, viel mehr als 10 km die Woche schaffe ich mit meiner Tochter auch nicht...)

Gruß
Tjard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenr (1. Juni 2005)

Ja auch diese Aktivitäten wie Grillen + Sonnen + Schwimmen am/im See habe ich die diesen Sommer schon einige Male gemacht.  Leider fahren die Kollegen zu diesen Aktivitäten nicht viel Rad. Aber wir grillen z.B. meist erst nach 19:00Uhr und da bin ich dann auch am WE von der MTB  Tour meist schon zurück. 
Trotzdem sind bisher schon 4.300Km mit dem Rad in diesem Jahr zusammengekommen. (Grillen ca. 5-8 Mal, Baden im See über 10 Mal) Alles bei einer 40-Std.  Woche.
Mein 2. sehr großes Hobby ist Skifahren und da ich bis Mitte / Ende März fast jedes WE damit verbringe geht das Radfahren bei mir erst danach los. (z.B. dies Jahr waren es bis Mitte März erst ca. 100Km)
Es ist also doch alles eine Sache der Organisation und des eigenen Willens. 
Gruß  Karsten    http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## drivingghost (1. Juni 2005)

Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl auch auf mehr als 10000 km kommen. Arbeite Vollzeit, gehe auf die Abendschule, habe eine Freundin, muss zu Hause helfen. 
Es klappt, jedoch habe ich kaum noch Zeit für etwas anderes. 
Ich habe dieses Jahr noch nicht gegrillt, war noch nicht am Baggersee, ...
Gruß,
r


----------



## supasini (1. Juni 2005)

ich fahre seit einigen Jahren immer 4500 km (RR/MTB 40:60), knacke die 5000 irgendwie nicht. muss aber glücklicherweise auch ne menge arbeiten und habe frau, kinder, haus, adere hobbies, nene bandscheibenvorfall, der mich ins fitnessstudio zwingt,...

eigentlich fand ich das bisher schon ganz ordentlich, meine frau findet's ziemlich viel, aber letzten november frug mich ein schüler (klasse 11), wieviel ich denn fahr, ich "dieses jahr bisher 4000 km *stolz sei*" meint der nur ganz trocken "die bin ich im oktober auch gefahren   
hab dann rausbekommen, das der knabe rr-profi werden will und 20000-25000 km im jahr fährt! (dafür stimmen die schulischen leistungen bei mir mehr als bei ihm


----------



## condal (1. Juni 2005)

hallo,

ich habe erst im vergangenen jahr angefangen und bin von feb bis nov. auf ca. 5600km gekommen. in diesem jahr und nach einer lungen op (hat nix mit radfahren zu tun  ) habe ich auch im feb angefangen und nun schon knapp 2000 km durch, zusätzlich noch spinning und ein wenig kraftraining. das alles neben einem job in der touristik/aussendienst, familie, freunde... für weitere hobbies bleibt da wenig platz. fühle mich aber trotzdem wohl  und meine umwelt kann damit leben..

cheers


----------



## bikegeissel (1. Juni 2005)

Das mit der Motivation kenne ich 

2003 knapp 1.500km, 2004 unter 1.000 km MTB...
Gewicht näherte sich dem 3-stelligen Bereich. Erdanziehung ließ den Rettungsring nach unten wandern. 
Dieses Jahr bisher ca. 1.500 km 99% MTB - Gewichtsabnahme, Konditions- und Kraftzunahme gewaltig. Erdanziehung hat nur noch wenige Angriffspunkte 

Bin schwer motiviert - wenn ich hochrechne komme ich alledings auf "nur" 5.000 km dieses Jahr (99% MTB, 1% Trekkingrad).

Ich bin übrigens berufstätig (reisend, zum Teil monatelang montags bis freitags von zu Hause weg) und verheiratet, aber Zeit zum Biken nehme ich mir jetzt einfach.


----------



## derboe (28. Juni 2005)

oh man 10.000km würd ich auch gern mal schaffen
in schulzeiten hatte ich noch zeit für bis zu 7.000km mit mtb

heute schaffe ich nur 3.000 - 4.000km mmit crossrad

aber die dauer und strecke is egal - wichtig is das man keinen km bereut und stets spass hat


----------



## Cook (29. Juni 2005)

4000 bis 5000km lassen sich mit einer 45-50h-Woche und Familie noch organisieren. Wenn man erst nach 18Uhr heimkommt, sollte man das Abendessen auf nach dem Training verschieben.
Eng wird es dann, wenn man mehr will. Und dass es vielen so geht merkt man, dass bei Rennen/Marathons diejenigen aus der grossen Masse herausragen, die >8000km pro Jahr biken.
Bei anderen Hobbies, wie z.B. paddeln, Gleitschirm, Fussball usw. kommt zur eigentlichen Sportausübung noch das drumherum, wie Anfahrt/Abfahrt. Beim biken hat man meistens eine hohe "Zeiteffizienz", weil man von der Haustüre aus startet. Und wie bei jeder anderen Sportart auch, sollte man sich nicht verzetteln, sondern seine (Sport-)Freizeit aufs biken konzentrieren. Ein tolerantes Umfeld ist natürlich Voraussetzung.


----------



## cyclemax (29. Juni 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> 4000 bis 5000km lassen sich mit einer 45-50h-Woche und Familie noch organisieren.



Dann bist Du 1 von 100, der das gebacken bekommt.  Hut ab !


----------



## Alfri (29. Juni 2005)

cyclemax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> 
> wieviel *KILOMETER* spult Ihr denn so pro Jahr ab ?
> 
> ...




Hi Leute,

mit meinem Crosser und Heimtrainer (auschl. im Winter bei Sauwetter oder extremer Kälte ab   - 0,1 Grad  ) zusammen 2 - 3.500 Km.

Gruss Alfri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (29. Juni 2005)

cyclemax schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bist Du 1 von 100, der das gebacken bekommt.  Hut ab !


hmm, meinst du? Rein rechnerisch sind es 5-6h/Woche biken. Andere Hobbies gibt es halt nicht. Das wären z.B. 4x1,5h oder 3x2h oder 2x1,5h und 1x3h Tour. Ist doch nicht aus der Welt...selbst bei einer 6-Tage-Arbeitswoche.


----------



## murd0c (29. Juni 2005)

Sers,


also ich habe bisher ~2500 km dieses Jahr weg (weiß nicht genau,da der rechner seit november läuft) -> MTB

da wir im 6. monat sind macht das am ende des jahres ~5000 km

Und
ich habe eine Freundin mit der ich sehr viel unternehme
(in zukunft auch radfahren  )

gehe arbeiten (30 - 40 std/woche)
und verbringe mit meinen freunden zeit

gut dass meine 2 besten kumpels auch radeln


----------



## LH_DJ (29. Juni 2005)

Ich komme durch meinen Weg zur Arbeit auf meine Kilometer. Pro Tag 50km machte die letzten Jahre so etwa 6500km, Ab und zu mal eine Tour und ein Alpencross oder Marathon waren auch dabei. Dieses Jahr trainiere ich etwas für meine Events und werde wohl bei über 8000km landen. Mehr geht aber nicht und macht dann auch keinen Spaß mehr, dann ist für mich die Grenze erreicht. 
Grüße Dietmar


----------



## eifelstoxx (29. Juni 2005)

cyclemax schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ede,
> 
> keine...es war einfach mal rein aus Interesse, was die Biker hier im Forum so p.A.  abspulen...Motivation brauche ich nicht....da ich immer hinter einer 180 großen, 60 kg leichten Blondine mit einem schönen runden Popo herdüse
> 
> Schöne Pfingsten !



Na das könnte mir auch Spass machen... bei dir geht's doch demnach eigentlich nur darum "Wieviel KM bringt die Blondine auf den Tacho ?". Ich hoffe, du fährst auch mal im Wind...

Ach ja, ich komme auf 2800-3000 km/p.a., 10tkm und mehr ist doch bei einem normalen Tagesablauf mit Arbeit, Freundin und evtl. noch anderen Hobbys eigentlich gar nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## hotzenklotz (29. Juni 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin bis jetzt auf ca. 2000 km gekommen.
denke mal es werden 5000 - 6000 km dieses jahr.
mehr zeit bleibt als student einfach nicht. (sonst wird die freundin    sauer  )


----------



## kedo (29. Juni 2005)

bei spritpreisen von > 1,80 euro/l  werden hier bald so einige die 10k-marke knacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (3. Juli 2005)

Hab so ca. 5000km Jahresschnitt (60% RR, 40% MTB/Trekkingrad). 
Bin 33, verheiratet, eine Tochter und habe noch ein paar andere Hobbys.
Bisschen Organisation ist dafür ganz gut. Ich fahre oft früh oder Mittags, wenn unsere Tochter eh schläft. Morgens bringe ich dann Brötchen mit und wenn die beiden Mädels wach werden, ist der Frühstückstisch gedeckt.
Ausserdem fahre ich meistens mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, einkaufen und unsere Tochter zum/vom Kindergarten.
Vorher, kinderlos, hatte ich auch noch einen 10000er Schnitt.
MfG Alexander


----------



## Ede (30. Dezember 2005)

Ede schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre zwar schon einige Zeit, habe aber erst ab 1999 dokumentiert.
> 
> ...



So, Tag der Abrechnung - hab meine Daten für 2005 eingetragen...trotz Winterpokal blieb das doch deutlich unter meinem guten Vorsätzen    

....2006 wirds hoffentlich mehr - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## robjo (30. Dezember 2005)

Wir haben ja fast die gleichen Werte.  

2740 Km
35714 Hm


----------



## Fredegar (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
also da gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu... anno 2005 - 4600Km und 53.450 Hm , die Zahlen beziehen sich auf den Zeitraum .. Januar-Oktober
seit November bin ich in der Vorbereitung für meine zweite Saison ( bis jetzt 950Km )so ein traumhaftes Bikerjahr 2006 wünsch ich euch...
Gruss Mario


----------



## FeierFox (30. Dezember 2005)

Dieses Jahr rund 5000km MTB + ~2000km auf der Stadtschlampe.


----------



## chris29 (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallihallo!
Bei mir sind es dieses Jahr von 03.06.05 - heute ca 3000km mit spinning und Rolle (zählt das )
Wenn die Strassen wieder befahrbar sind gehts auch gleich wieder raus, im Wald wird das bei uns erst im März/April wieder richtig gut 
Ansonsten fängt mein Trainingsplan am 02.Januar 2006 an und ich hoffe das es mal reicht um in Seiffen unter die TOP 50 zu fahren.  

Von mir natürlich aich ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2006!


----------



## LH_DJ (30. Dezember 2005)

Habe heute meinen 9400sten Km gefahren. Das meiste kommt durch meinen Weg zur Arbeit zusammen, sind am Tag 50km. Der Rest was man sonst so mit dem MTB macht. Wenn du willst nachzulesen auf www.dorgas.de 
Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## Wuudi (30. Dezember 2005)

Jungs, ihr habt wirklich keine Berge 
So viele km werde ich nie zusammenbekommen.

Ich hab heuer erst Ende August meinen HAC bekommen und hab dieses Jahr nicht mitgezählt. Wenn ich aber so meine Pläne für nächstes Jahr überschlage dürfte ich in der aktiven Zeit zwischen Mai und September ca. 16.000hm im Monat locker schaffen, aber nie im Leben die vielen km. 
Vielleicht werden wir im März/April einwenig Kilometer im flachen schrubben, aber sobald die Berge trocken sind gehts hinauf und dann zählen nur noch hm 

Ich schreibs mal hier nieder, dann kann ich in einem Jahr kontrollieren ob ich's eingehalten habe  60.000hm - 2.500km


----------



## Eintopf (30. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir sind es 9045 km und 62106 hm. 

2006 werden es aber weniger. So 5000 km sind gesund und lassen sich ohne viel Stress noch gut bewältigen!

Gruß
Eintopf


----------



## taifun (30. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir leider nur 12 600 km und 69 600 hm.

Massiv durch Unfall gestoppt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (30. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
meine Daten für 2005:
6689 km
154.696 hm, nur aufwärts versteht sich.​alles MTB.

Da kommt morgen noch die Silvester-Tour dazu, sofern es das Wetter zulässt.

Gabs nicht mal nen thread mit Kennzahlen für hm/km?
Wären dann 23,13.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. Dezember 2005)

Mahlzeit bei mir sind es 2005 bisher 10473 Km und 122362 Hm, Arbeite 3 Schichten und bin Single. Konnte auch erst ab Februar it dem Fahren loslegen da ich eine Schulter-Op hatte.

Wie sagte Listmann schon: Der Berufstätige Racer hat keine Zeit zu verschenken.. Von der Arbeit in die Bikeshort.. Grmpf so langsam geht mir das auch auf dem Zwirn .. Aber was wilste Machen  ;-)


----------



## Brobald (31. Dezember 2005)

Also ich habe es dieses Jahr auf

2508 Kilometer

gebracht. Allerdings muss ich zu meiner "Verteidigung" sagen, dass ich erst im Juli mit dem Biken begonnen habe. Folglich hoffe ich, im nächsten Jahr bei +4000 Km zu landen. Auf geht's...


----------



## randi (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

muss gestehen dass ich die km nicht genau gezählt habe, zu viele Räder und zu viel gebastelt.

Es sind so ca. 4.500 - 5.000 km geworden.


----------



## Themar7 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

bei mir warens 7332km und 357h. Rennrad, MTB und joggen. Hatte im April nen Unfall. Wir sind von einem Autofahrer von der Strasse rasiert worden. Schulterprellung und 5 Wochen außer Gefecht. Gott sei dank ist nicht schlimmeres passiert.


----------



## dirty sam (31. Dezember 2005)

Moin!

Es war ein Jahr, in dem ich mal etwas zurückgenommen habe, nachdem es 2004 42.000km (gut 1700 Std.) waren. Das war dann etwas zu extrem und geht nicht auf Dauer. Es sind also bisher 25.000km (gut 1000 Std.) geworden.
Das sind alles Trainingsfahrten. Mein Arbeitsweg ist zu lang und ich muß bis Abends recht spät arbeiten. Den mach ich also mit dem PKW.

Sam


----------



## hayes12 (31. Dezember 2005)

Ahoi

Also von Ende März bis Mitte Oktober fuhr ich:

3900 Km auf 102'000 Hm

ergiebt 26.15 Hm pro Km

Ach ja alles mit dem Bike versteht sich.


----------



## kamikater (1. Januar 2006)

Habe gerade die letzten Touren des Jahres 2005 ausgewertet. Bei mir war 2005 ein Super-Bikejahr:

13.365 km und 176.082 hm

Alles mit dem MTB und wenn immer wettertechnisch möglich im Gelände.

Mal sehen, wie 2006 wird


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2006)

Da will ich die Zahlen mal wieder in "menschliche" Regionen drücken:

2630Km mit 38.200Hm verteilt auf 78 Touren. 
Gedauert hat das ganze 7 Tage, 3 Stunden und 16 Minuten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Januar 2006)

@dirty_sam:
respekt, eigentlich verdienst Du den namen Super_Sam.
Jede Woche im Jahr an 5 Tagen die Woche 6 1/2 Std. auf dem Rad gesessen sein 
So viel Disziplin hab ich nicht. Auch war ich mal krank und im Urlaub.

Weiter so, Du bist mein Held. Ich denke aber, das waren Rennradkilometer oder?


----------



## Balu. (2. Januar 2006)

Hatte _3874km mit dem Rennrad _letztes Jahr. Plus ungezählte, weil ohne Tacho auf dem MTB. Verbringe mehr Zeit auf dem MTB aber dabei kommen wohl weniger Km zusammen. Ich schätze *6000 km gesamt*.


----------



## Molly (2. Januar 2006)

Ich hätte nur Schätzwerte anzubieten. Aber 12 000km kommt ungefähr hin. Hälfte Straße, der Rest Gelände. Ich fahre aber so gut wie nie mit dem Auto.


----------



## dubbel (2. Januar 2006)

um die 30.000 km, aber das meiste davon mit dem auto.


----------



## Männix (2. Januar 2006)

Hier die Bilanz eines Mittelgebirgs-Bikers, verheiratet, ein Kind:

- 4125 km
- 50500 Höhenmeter (das ist gewiss steigerungsfähig)
- 230 Stunden im Sattel
- 4 mal unfreiwillig über den Lenker abgestiegen, davon haben mich 3 mal meine Kumpels gesehen. Was man dann ertragen muss, kann sich jeder denken.
- 2 Wanderinnen trotz dezentem Klingeln so erschreckt, dass ich meine Fahrt unterbrach und mich nach ihrem Befinden erkundigte. Entschuldigt habe ich mich auch.
- 2 kleine Kläffer wollten mich zwicken, aber ich war schneller.
- Kein Streit mit Fußgängern, Waidmännern oder Reitern.

Alles in allem ein durchschnittliches, ruhiges Biker-Leben.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (2. Januar 2006)

dirty sam schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Es war ein Jahr, in dem ich mal etwas zurückgenommen habe, nachdem es 2004 42.000km (gut 1700 Std.) waren. Das war dann etwas zu extrem und geht nicht auf Dauer. Es sind also bisher 25.000km (gut 1000 Std.) geworden.
> Das sind alles Trainingsfahrten. Mein Arbeitsweg ist zu lang und ich muß bis Abends recht spät arbeiten. Den mach ich also mit dem PKW.
> ...



42.000 km : 1700 Stunden = 24,7 km/Std.
42.000 km : 365 Tage = 115 km/Tag : 24,7 km/Std. = 4,66 Std. pro Tag

Wie viel Stunden arbeitest du am Tag, und wie viel Zeit nimmt dein Arbeitsweg in Anspruch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebrias (2. Januar 2006)

Na dann poste ich mal meine bescheidenen Daten:

1390km mit 17167hm  Daten ab Juli 2005... mal schauen was das nächste Jahr bringt.

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Januar 2006)

@sam:
gibs schon zu, Dein wirklicher Name ist Lance (alternativ Jan oder Ivan).
Und Du wolltest usn mal ein bischen blass aussehen lassen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Januar 2006)

weisser_rausch schrieb:
			
		

> @sam:
> gibs schon zu, Dein wirklicher Name ist Lance (alternativ Jan oder Ivan).
> Und Du wolltest usn mal ein bischen blass aussehen lassen.



Hmm so indirekt habe ich diese Vermutung mit dir geteilt. 
War nur zu feige was zu sagen..


----------



## Ede (3. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> um die 30.000 km, aber das meiste davon mit dem auto.



Morgen Dubbel!

Das ist aber heftig!  
Kannst Du da nicht einen Teil der Strecke durch Bahn und Bike ersetzen?
Mensch, Mensch.... 30000km... das sind Kosten


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2006)

Mit Frau und zwei Kindern sind bei mir 2tsd Kilometer letztes Jahr zusammengekommen. Mehr war nicht drin. (HM=25tsd)
Hut ab vor allen die die 10tsd geknackt haben! 

Post Neujahr


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Januar 2006)

Habe 2005 ebenfalls meine persönliche Bestmarke aufgestellt:

98 Touren
4.117 km
61.515 hm
261,5 Std.
max. km  : 107 km
max. hm  : 1.967 hm
max. Std.: 7 Std. 

Durchschnittswerte und Maximalwerte einzelner Touren: 

14,94 hm/km (max. Wert: 50,7 hm/km)
15,75 km/h (max. Wert: 23,5 km/h)
235 hm/h (max. Wert: 502 hm/h)

Alles MTB. Viel Spaß 2006.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## padres-team (3. Januar 2006)

bin im jahr 2005 knapp 10.000 km gefahren.

hoffe dieses jahr 2006 ebenfalls über 10.000 km zu kommen.

sollte aber drin sein da ich jeden tag zur Arbeit radle.


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Januar 2006)

@sam:
muss mich wohl etwas korrigieren, Entschuldigung. Jan heisst Du wohl kaum, denn der fährt glaub ich nicht so viel im Jahr, denn er hat ja selbst gesagt, er pausiert mal nen Monat im Spätherbst. Da kann man dann selbst als Profi diese Leistung kaum schaffen.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (3. Januar 2006)

Hier meine gefahrene Kilometer ab der Jahrtausendwende.

Natürlich kein Vergleich zu @dirty sam.

Aber ich arbeite daran.


----------



## biker04 (5. Januar 2006)

Meine Bilanz

2001
Tourer   3000
Rennrad 2900
Gesamt  5900
(Erstes Jahr Rennrad)

2002
Tourer   3000
Rennrad 3800
Gesamt  6800

2003
Tourer   2500
Rennrad 4500
MTB      1500
Gesamt  8500
(MTB erst 3 Monate alt)

2004
Rennrad 5500
MTB      4000
Gesamt  9500


2005
Rennrad 6000
MTB      3000
Gesamt  9000
(ca. 3 Monate Pause)

2006 solls dann krachen, und die angepeilten 10000 übertroffen werden.

Grüße
Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hrafnagud (5. Januar 2006)

sam hat sich doch nun genug erklärt.

gut, das ist ein mtb forum aber euer horizont sollte doch auch mal über die 100 km mtbrumrutschen hinausreichen. Wenn er jedes Wochenende für Langstrecke trainiert mit über Nacht fahren kommt er auch auf das Ergebnis. Noch nichts von Fichkona und Co gehört, es gibt nun einmal Sportler denen es Spaß macht sich auszuloten wie lange sie auf dem Rad bleiben und das muss auch trainiert werden. Ich könnte mir zum Beispiel vorstellen Freitags nach Hause zu kommen, bis Samstag nachmittag/abend durchfahren ins bett und mit kleineren Touren unter der Woche auch auf die KM+einpolsterfuerkrankheitetc zu kommen, trotz Arbeit.

Ein Vergleich mit "Jan" und Co hinkt da doch auch hinterher, ein normales Straßenrennen ist zwischen 180 und 300 km und "Jan" verbrät auch vielmehr Energie, nach seinen Angaben ist Sam einen 24er Schnitt gefahren. Mich würde mal seine Wattleistung interessieren.

zum thema:
ich hab keinen radcomputer bei mir aber grob geschätzt: knapp 2000 mit dem crossrad, 200 mit dem mtb, rennrad auf imagicrolle genau 972.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (5. Januar 2006)

@ all

Ich denke  @dirty sam   wird keine Stellung abgeben,
denn einer der 40.000 km fährt, hat keine Zeit sich
im Forum rum zuschlagen.


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo hier meine Jahreskilometer seit ich sie aufschreibe.

*2004*: MTB *3976* Kilometer

*2005*: MTB 5027 Kilometer
                  Rennrad 1396 Kilometer
                  Sonstige Räder ca. 700 Kilometer
                  Summe: ca. *7123* Kilometer

Gruß
Klaus

Ps.Bike on


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. Januar 2006)

Also ich finde, es bedarf schon etwas näherer Ausführungen, wenn jemand schreibt, er fährt 42.000 km im Jahr und eine Arbeitsstelle, die einen auslastet, sprich bis abends zu tun hat - also mindestens bis 18:00 nach meinem Verständnis. Und wenn ich dann noch fast jeden Arbeitstag 3-4 Stunden Sport dranhänge, möchte ich mal sehen, wie es dann auf Dauer bei der Arbeit läuft. Bei dem Pensum kann er sich ja keine Pause erlaubt haben und nach meinen Erfahrungen braucht ein Körper gerade auch bei extremen Belastungen eine Regeneration und die hat er bei dem Pensum nicht.
Ich will nicht behaupten, dass etwas unmöglich ist, aber wenn jemand erklärt, er fährt ein Pensum, das vielleicht Spitzenprofis absolvieren und zusätzlich noch eine langen Arbeitstag hat, also im Prinzip 2 Vollzeitjobs, bewahre ich mir doch eine gesunde Portion Skepsis und sage, da muss mehr kommen an Erläuterung.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch.


----------



## chris29 (6. Januar 2006)

dirty sam schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Es war ein Jahr, in dem ich mal etwas zurückgenommen habe, nachdem es 2004 42.000km (gut 1700 Std.) waren. Das war dann etwas zu extrem und geht nicht auf Dauer. Es sind also bisher 25.000km (gut 1000 Std.) geworden.
> Das sind alles Trainingsfahrten. Mein Arbeitsweg ist zu lang und ich muß bis Abends recht spät arbeiten. Den mach ich also mit dem PKW.
> ...



Rasmussen fährt 37000 km im Jahr, du müsstest Ihn also locker stehen lassen  Das glaubste doch selbst nicht was du da schreibst


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. Januar 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Rasmussen fährt 37000 km im Jahr, du müsstest Ihn also locker stehen lassen  Das glaubste doch selbst nicht was du da schreibst



Du übersiehst dabei, das er die 42000 Km mit einem Schnitt von ca. 24 Kmh gefahren ist. Also im GA1 Bereich. 

Rasmussen hingegen ist Profi, und bei der Renndichte von Profis heutzutage kann man davon ausgehen, das es sich bei einem 1/4 - 1/3  der Distanz um reine Rennkilometer handelt.

Allein für die TDF verbraucht er ja schon rund 4000 km!

Dafür wer wen abhängt sind auch nicht die gefahrenen Km allein entscheidend. U. a. soll auch das Talent eine Rolle spielen. 

Die Umfänge von ds liegen also durchaus im Bereich des möglichen.

Ob sein Training in Hinblick auf Gesundheit (Regeneration) und Trainingsziel Sinn macht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Das muss aber jeder für sich beurteilen und entscheiden.

freundschaftBAM


----------



## phiro (6. Januar 2006)

zumindest brauchen Profis (vorallem Straßenfahrer) für ihre 35.000-40.000 km deutlich weniger Zeit als ein normaler Hobbyfahrer der nur so fährt ohne Wettkämpfe 
die machen sicher auch nicht viel mehr als 1000-1200h, aber die fahren im Training übers Jahr gesehen auch nen Schnitt von deutlich über 30km/h und im Rennen noch deutlich höher (40km/h), da braucht man dann für diese KM-Zahlen nicht so lange, aber dafür ist das alles mit ner deutlich höheren Intensität

über Sinn und Unsinn von 1700h Training kann sich ja jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden, ds hat ja selber gesagt das das zu extrem war, obwohl mich auch mal interessieren würde ob bei ihm die Tage mehr als 24h haben, denn Arbeit + Weg nehmen schon 10h weg und dann noch jeden Tag 4-5h Training ... da bleibt ja nur noch 9-10h übrig, aber die braucht man ja schon allein zum Schlafen bei soner Anstrengung, aber was ist dann mit Essen, Duschen usw.
nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar


----------



## Hegi (6. Januar 2006)

Und so sieht's im Norden aus! Alles nur Mountainbike!!!  


Jahr	1994	1995	1996	1997	1998	1999
Km	1.127 	4.250	5.744	4.944	5.077	7.211	
Hm	7.225	39.790	56.770	47.715	44.440	71.370


Jahr	2000	2001	2002	2003	2004	2005
Km	4.670	5.725	5.030	4.969	4.479	5.121
Hm	50.700	60.065	58.015	51.070	40.207	42.411


----------



## Netbiker (6. Januar 2006)

Ich komme so auf 18.000 bis ~25.000km pro Jahr. Da ist jetzt aber alles miteingerechnet, also Training und Wege mit dem Rad: RR/Speedbike, MTB, Stadtrad.
Verteilgung: 70/10/20%

Es wird aber tendentiell jedes Jahr um rund 1.000km mehr, 2006 dürfte nochmals ein ordentlicher Schub kommen, da ich nun sehr viel, um nicht zu sagen ausschließlich, in der Stadt mit dem Rad fahre. Habe mir ein g'scheites Stadtrad zugelegt, damit düse ich so um die 500km/Monat in der Stadt herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hrafnagud (6. Januar 2006)

von Paris-Brest-Paris habt ihr natürlich auch noch nie was gehört ^^


----------



## phiro (6. Januar 2006)

hrafnagud schrieb:
			
		

> von Paris-Brest-Paris habt ihr natürlich auch noch nie was gehört ^^



          und


----------



## wurstendbinder (6. Januar 2006)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> ...zumindest brauchen Profis (vorallem Straßenfahrer) für ihre 35.000-40.000 km deutlich weniger Zeit als ein normaler Hobbyfahrer der nur so fährt ohne Wettkämpfe
> die machen sicher auch nicht viel mehr als 1000-1200h, aber die fahren im Training übers Jahr gesehen auch nen Schnitt von deutlich über 30km/h und im Rennen noch deutlich höher (40km/h), da braucht man dann für diese KM-Zahlen nicht so lange...



yep

und dann noch der windschatteneffekt im peloton oder bei team-trainingslagern,
eigentlich schaffen die ja gar nix  


ontopic:
hab letzte saison nicht buch geführt.
die jahre davor warens meist so 4t - 5t km, ist idr zum großteil straße, mtb im gelände lag ich dann so zwischen 500 u 1000

99 mit 5monaten radreise in südamerika bin ich am ende auf knapp 9t km gekommen

würde gerne mal 10t schaffen, aber wenn man sich da so drauf versteift, wird das training schnell langweilig (singletrails und running-einheiten wird man dann ja eher meiden) - aber vielleicht leiste ich mir mal so ne saison, wenn ich mir endlich nen neuen renner zugelegt hab

cheers


----------



## dirty sam (7. Januar 2006)

weisser_rausch schrieb:
			
		

> @dirty_sam:
> respekt, eigentlich verdienst Du den namen Super_Sam.
> Jede Woche im Jahr an 5 Tagen die Woche 6 1/2 Std. auf dem Rad gesessen sein
> So viel Disziplin hab ich nicht. Auch war ich mal krank und im Urlaub.
> ...


Moin!

Die 42.000 km waren zu 95% auf dem Rennrad und meist in flachem Gelände. MTB nur bei Schnee und Eis und bei einigen wenigen Gruppenfahrten im Winter.
Allerdings wenn irgend möglich an 7 Tagen die Woche. Jeden Tag mindestens 100 km und am Wochenende mehr. Pro Woche mußten es durchschnittlich gut 800 km werden. Das primäre Ziel war nämlich, mindestens die Äquatorlänge zu schaffen, der rund 40.080 km lang ist.

Tip: Nicht versuchen, nachzumachen. Da hat man manches Mal Null Motivation.

Sam


----------



## chris29 (7. Januar 2006)

dirty sam schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Die 42.000 km waren zu 95% auf dem Rennrad und meist in flachem Gelände. MTB nur bei Schnee und Eis und bei einigen wenigen Gruppenfahrten im Winter.
> Allerdings wenn irgend möglich an 7 Tagen die Woche. Jeden Tag mindestens 100 km und am Wochenende mehr. Pro Woche mußten es durchschnittlich gut 800 km werden. Das primäre Ziel war nämlich, mindestens die Äquatorlänge zu schaffen, der rund 40.080 km lang ist.
> ...


Hast du Frau und Kinder??? Meine würde mich bei so einer Fahrleistung verlassen Die meckert schon weil ich jetzt jeden Tag auf der Rolle trainiere oder ne Stunde laufen gehe.....


----------



## dirty sam (7. Januar 2006)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:
			
		

> 42.000 km : 1700 Stunden = 24,7 km/Std.
> 42.000 km : 365 Tage = 115 km/Tag : 24,7 km/Std. = 4,66 Std. pro Tag
> 
> Wie viel Stunden arbeitest du am Tag, und wie viel Zeit nimmt dein Arbeitsweg in Anspruch?



Moin!

Zu der Zeit hatte ich noch einen anderen Job als Heute. Arbeit im Wechsel Früh- / Spätschicht. Konkrete Arbeitszeit auf Ansage, manchmal 1o Min vor eigentlichem Feierabend: "Du kannst jetzt noch nicht gehen!", aber auch mal Schichtausfälle und auch mal zwei Schichten am Tag. In der Woche i.d.R. 5 Tage bei 25 bis 30 Std./Woche. Fahrtweg einfach: eine knappe Stunde.

Da ging aber nur, weil ich eine nette Freundin habe, die selbst leistungsorientiert Sport  treibt (Laufen auf Langstrecke), und die mir den Rücken freihält.

Sam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty sam (7. Januar 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du Frau und Kinder??? Meine würde mich bei so einer Fahrleistung verlassen Die meckert schon weil ich jetzt jeden Tag auf der Rolle trainiere oder ne Stunde laufen gehe.....



Das ist auch noch so eine sportliche Disziplin, die man in den Griff bekommen muß.  

Sam


----------



## hrafnagud (7. Januar 2006)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> und



und ... da werden um die 1200 km nonstop runtergeritten, es gibt auch leute die fahren so etwas und trainieren dafür, wie sollen die das dann machen, 30 km irgendwo rumrutschen und dann in internetforen über bremsen philosophieren ^^


----------



## chris29 (7. Januar 2006)

dirty sam schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch noch so eine sportliche Disziplin, die man in den Griff bekommen muß.
> 
> Sam


So sportlich bin ich leider nicht 3x die Woche muß reichen (oder meitest du was anderes  )


----------



## schlumpfine (7. Januar 2006)

2005: rund 7500 km aufm MTB


----------



## phiro (7. Januar 2006)

hrafnagud schrieb:
			
		

> und ... da werden um die 1200 km nonstop runtergeritten, es gibt auch leute die fahren so etwas und trainieren dafür, wie sollen die das dann machen, 30 km irgendwo rumrutschen und dann in internetforen über bremsen philosophieren ^^



und  

dafür muss man aber keine 42.000km im Training fahren


----------



## Vogel (7. Januar 2006)

Habe keinen Tacho, aber über 10tkm.
Ich genieße jeden als ob es mein letzter wer.


----------



## wurstendbinder (8. Januar 2006)

hrafnagud schrieb:
			
		

> und ...  30 km irgendwo rumrutschen und dann in internetforen über bremsen philosophieren ^^





km allein sagen sehr wenig über qualität, trainingszustand und aufwand des bikers aus

30 km technisch anspruchsvolle singletrails mit extremen steigungen (rauf UND runter) können anstrengender und zeitaufwändiger sein als 60,70 km RR (bei gleichem fitnesszustand!!!) - und vor allem kommen die bremsen dann auch an ihre leistungsgrenze

ganz zu schweigen von meiner südamerika-tour: die 5500 km in 5 monaten mit gesamt schnitt so zw. 13 und 15, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau - auf größtenteils üblen schotterpisten mit 25 bis 40 kg gepäck (je nach wasser-und proviantzuladung) sind in keinster weise zu vergleichen mit den 3500 die ich in dem gleichen jahr in D noch auf dem rr auf einer a*s*hbacke runtergerissen hatte


gruß


----------



## lejeune (9. Januar 2006)

Mix aus Rennrad und MTB 7000km und 110000Hm in 2005
2006 bis jetzt 2500Hm in 200Km fast nur Bike


----------



## karstenr (10. Januar 2006)

Im Sommer 2005 bin ich mit dem MTB ca.  4370 Km mit ca. 104.000 - 108.000m HU in den Alpen gefahren. Mit dem Trekkingrad: ca. 10645 Km. Die  Höhenmeter hiermit ca. 30.000m HU. Insgesamt ca. 15.015Km; enthalten sind darin aber ca. 6000  7000Km zum Büro (Arbeitsstelle) welche ich relativ gemütlich gefahren bin (Trekkingrad).  In der Zeit Mitte Nov.  Mitte März fahre ich fast keinen Km mit dem Rad; abends ist es schon dunkel, der Weg ins Büro ist oft vereist und am WE bin ich beim Skifahren.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Ede (2. Januar 2007)

Ede schrieb:


> [...]
> in 1999: 2823 km
> 
> in 2000: 4209 km
> ...



So - mal wieder Tag der Abrechnung - hab meine Daten für 2006 eingetragen...trotz Winterpokal blieb das doch (schon wieder  )deutlich unter meinem guten Vorsätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (2. Januar 2007)

2006 habe ich ca, 10000 km  auf dembike und rennrad


----------



## Ebrias (2. Januar 2007)

Ebrias schrieb:


> Na dann poste ich mal meine bescheidenen Daten:
> 
> 1390km mit 17167hm  Daten ab Juli 2005... mal schauen was das nächste Jahr bringt.
> 
> ...



2006:  1928 km mit 41'200hm, davon 90% mit dem Mountainbike, der kleine Rest mit dem Rennrad. Ziel war 2500km, nicht ganz erreicht. Dafür einiges mehr an Höhenmeter gemacht als letztes Jahr. Max Hm auf Tour in 2005 waren 1500hm, 2006 war ein 3000hm Marathon dabei. 

Die Zahlen im Vergleich zu anderen... na, reden wir nicht drüber hehe....

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## FrankZ (2. Januar 2007)

etwa 12000 km. Urlaub, MTB, Alltag, alles mit´m Bike - aus Überzeugung kein Auto

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## sid vicious (3. Januar 2007)

Komme 2006 auf 5400km, 75% davon mit dem MTB. hm werden von mir  nicht festgehalten.
alltagsfahrten, wie der weg zur uni etc. sind nicht eingerechnet.
sid vicious


----------



## Ede (1. Januar 2008)

Ede schrieb:


> in 1999: 2823 km
> 
> in 2000: 4209 km
> 
> ...



Wieder geht ein Jahr....

Kilometerleistung gehalten trotz 2monatiger Elternzeit ..


----------



## Milass (1. Januar 2008)

war leider lang krank und verletzt usw....kam nur auf 9.000km 2007...


----------



## Mecka-Joe (1. Januar 2008)

dirty sam schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Es war ein Jahr, in dem ich mal etwas zurückgenommen habe, nachdem es 2004 42.000km (gut 1700 Std.) waren. Das war dann etwas zu extrem und geht nicht auf Dauer. Es sind also bisher 25.000km (gut 1000 Std.) geworden.
> Das sind alles Trainingsfahrten. Mein Arbeitsweg ist zu lang und ich muß bis Abends recht spät arbeiten. Den mach ich also mit dem PKW.
> ...



Wie viel Kilometer hat wohl Sam dieses Jahr runder gekurbelt?


----------



## kamikater (2. Januar 2008)

Trotz 3-wöchiger Verletzungspause waren es 2007 bei mir 13764 km und 174806 hm.


----------



## Hajo59ger (2. Januar 2008)

Mit MTB und RR  7027 km (2007).5730  km (2006).5890 (2005).6533(2004).
Seit 2004 mit der Regestierung angefangen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackseal (15. Februar 2008)

...und was macht ihr eigentlich beruflich, 
wenn ihr zeit habt den ganzen tag auf dem rad zu sitzen ? ;-)
ich war heute ganz besonders und ausgesprochen zufrieden mit mir und den geschafften ersten 1000 kilometern auf meinem neuen rad seit ende august.
das relativiert sich im angesicht solcher zahlen nun heftig.


----------



## pisskopp (15. Februar 2008)

Beruflich??
Frage, warum tun die sich das an?
Naja, kein wunder dass soviele Frauen fremd gehen


----------



## HB76 (15. Februar 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Frage, warum tun die sich das an?



weil es schön ist ein ziel zu haben, und vorallem des spasses willen.


----------



## Hajo59ger (16. Februar 2008)

Zu Punkt 1= Schichtarbeiter ( Bei Frühsch.= Mittags Zeit zu fahren )
                                      (Bei Mittagssch. = Morgens  fahren )
                                      ( Bei Nachtsch. = kann ich auch Mittags fahren )
                                       (Wochenende 1X im Monat ansonsten  entweder
                                        Mo . Di. Mit. oder Do. frei)
 Bin mit meiner Frau seit 21 Jahren glücklich Verheiratet und sie hat keinen Grund einen neuen Lover zu suchen ., denn sie hat den Besten Lover !!!!


----------



## captain hook (18. Februar 2008)

blackseal schrieb:


> ...und was macht ihr eigentlich beruflich,
> wenn ihr zeit habt den ganzen tag auf dem rad zu sitzen ? ;-)
> ich war heute ganz besonders und ausgesprochen zufrieden mit mir und den geschafften ersten 1000 kilometern auf meinem neuen rad seit ende august.
> das relativiert sich im angesicht solcher zahlen nun heftig.



wir sparen uns den allabendlichen 2h fernsehgenuss und verbringen die zeit gemeinsam mit der freundin auf dem rad... macht 14 stunden in der woche. bei 52 wochen sind das 728h im jahr was bei einer durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 20 kmh 14500km ergibt. und was hat das jetzt mit dem gewählten beruf zu tun?! alles ne frage der prioritäten...


----------



## mister Ti (21. Februar 2008)

kamikater schrieb:


> Trotz 3-wöchiger Verletzungspause waren es 2007 bei mir 13764 km und 174806 hm.


Hab grad erst deinen Beitrag gelesen. So einen Fahrradcomputer suche ich auch schon lange.

Zeigt der auch die m und cm an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mister Ti (21. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der liest dann direkt bluetooth online ins Winterpokalforum aus.
> Die verbauchten Müsliriegel müssen allerdings immer noch von Hand eingegeben werden...



Das mit den Müsliriegeln ist sehr schade, sollte man mal SRM drauf ansetzen.
Ergänzt durch den Quotienten aus Mitochondrien/cm³ Leberzelle und der ml- genauen Trinkmenge sollte sich die Kilometerleistung dann noch genauer bestimmen lassen. 
Nicht zu vergessen Meereshöhe, relative Luftfeuchte und Jahreszeit (insbes. die fünfte). 

Vielleicht eine Anregung für den nächsten WP, da soll es ja Änderungen geben?


----------



## karstenr (21. Februar 2008)

In den letzten 3 Jahren (2005, 2006, 2007) bin ich jeweils pro Jahr über 15.000Km gekommen. 
HU nur mit dem MTB in den Alpen gerechnet je Jahr ca. 100.000  130.000m HU 
In den 15.000Km sind aber ca. 6.000-8.000Km enthalten, die nicht rein Training waren (zur Arbeit ins Büro, einkaufen, zum Baden an den See, .) 

Auch ja, Büro  Job 40Std. und im Winter komme ich auf rund 60 Skitage. 
Meiner Ansicht kommt es nur darauf an, wie man sich die Zeit einteilt und wo man die Prioritäten setzt. 
Genauer ist alles auf meiner Homepage aufgezeichnet. 
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Unrest (21. Februar 2008)

Letztes Jahr warens knapp 5100km.
Alles mit dem Mounty - mangels Rennrad.
Dieses Jahr werden es aber wohl höchstens 3000km, wegen ABI und anschließender Ausbildung..


----------



## upndown (21. Februar 2008)

hab letztes Jahr die 10000 geknackt. Bis auf 700km mit dem RR war der große Rest MTB.


----------



## chris29 (25. Februar 2008)

2007 waren es ca 11000 Km.50/50 RR und MTB

seit 1. Januar bis heute: 2100 Km, nun bin ich leider etwas krank aber guter Hoffnung das ich dieses Jahr die 12000 Km schaffe.


----------



## Mikhael (1. März 2008)

300-5 000?




cyclemax schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> wieviel *KILOMETER* spult Ihr denn so pro Jahr ab ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ede (5. Januar 2009)

> Zitat von Ede
> in 1999: 2823 km
> 
> in 2000: 4209 km
> ...



*2008:*

...bin ich sehr wenig MTB gefahren, da ich meist mit dem Faltrad unterwegs war.

Dahon: 2214 km, 28580 Hm
MTB: 442	 km, 2705 Hm
-----------------------
Summe: 2656 km, 31285 hm

Ja, dies ist beschämend wenig, aber...neues Jahr, neuer Anlauf! 
Gruß
Ede


----------



## hai-nik (5. Januar 2009)

endlich hat wieder einer diesen thread ausgegraben-und dieses jahr hat es sogar bis zum 5.januar gedauert. habt ihr eure computer noch nicht ausgewertet?


----------



## zx-10r (6. Januar 2009)

2008: 5500 km und rund 60000 hm


----------



## blacklord (6. Januar 2009)

2008: 6407.21Km, 112318.4Hm, 432:40:39h mit dem Bike 

und dann noch fast jeden Arbeitstag ca 12 Km mit der Stadtschlampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitboss (6. Januar 2009)

blacklord schrieb:


> 2008: 6407.21Km, 112318.4Hm, 432:40:39h mit dem Bike
> 
> und dann noch fast jeden Arbeitstag ca 12 Km mit der Stadtschlampe.


 
wie bekommt man denn 112.318,4 hm hin?


----------



## blacklord (6. Januar 2009)

meinst du wegen den ,4? die werden von sporttracks so vom edge ausgelesen.


----------



## ADO (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ende Feb. 2008 mit Biken angefangen .

Bei mir waren es im Jahr 2008  ,    3501 km  mit´m 
Mountainbike .
Für das Jahr 2009 will ich die 5000 knacken !!


----------



## Hitboss (6. Januar 2009)

blacklord schrieb:


> meinst du wegen den ,4? die werden von sporttracks so vom edge ausgelesen.



ne allgemein die zahl is ja scho hoch!


----------



## Mecka-Joe (6. Januar 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wildcat_1968 (6. Januar 2009)

bei mir waren's 2008:
- 420 h
- 6615 km
- 75907 hm

ich denke 2009 wird's so ähnlich


----------



## blacklord (7. Januar 2009)

Hitboss schrieb:


> ne allgemein die zahl is ja scho hoch!


guggst du hier: http://bike.t-error.ch/touren/?fy=2008&ty=2008


----------



## nightwolf (7. Januar 2009)

cyclemax schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> wieviel *KILOMETER* spult Ihr denn so pro Jahr ab ?
> 
> MTB, Rennrad, Trekking, BMX, alles ist erlaubt  (...)


OK, wenn alles erlaubt ist, dann darf ich ja die Summenwerte posten 

2004: 14778
2005: 18623
2006: 18689
2007: 20150
2008: 18856

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## blacklord (7. Januar 2009)

hoppla.. machst du auch noch etwas anderes als radfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (7. Januar 2009)

blacklord schrieb:


> hoppla.. machst du auch noch etwas anderes als radfahren?


So viel ist das garnicht, es gibt angeblich in Belgien einen Rentner der bringts auf 55.000 pro Jahr.
Bei mir sind es letztlich im Schnitt so um die 40 km am Tag _(=normaler Tag mit Arbeit oder Familie, was unter zwei Stunden Zeit pro Tag entspricht, von der man einen grossen Teil auch so gebraucht haette; also wenn man z. B. mit dem Auto einkaufen gefahren waere und nicht mit dem Rad)_ plus 'spezielle Events' wo dann eben deutlich mehr km faellig werden.
Das war 2008 zwei Wochen Radtour in Frankreich (2000 km), Brevet-Serie 200+300+400+600+1000 = 2500 ... 
Beim RR auf Langstrecke kommen halt ganz andere km-Werte zusammen.
1000 km = ca. 2 1/2 Tage  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## wurstendbinder (8. Januar 2009)

ok, hier die auswertung meines "trainingskalenders":

km gesamt: 6530 davon
4170 auf meinen beiden rennern und 
2360 auf meinen beiden gelände-rädern
macht 286 gefahrene stunden verteilt auf 124 tage;

saisonhighlights:
 mammuttour (175km) von eppan zur sella ronda und zurück mit dem renner anfang juni
 
24h-race muc
 
245km tagestour mit dem renner im august
 
mitelstrecke odenwald-marathon hirschberg mit dem SiSp-mtb im september

...
war ein gutes jahr!

grüße,
greg


----------



## ruedigerg (9. Januar 2009)

Hi, 2008 waren es 9100km mit 2 Monaten Pause wegen Schlüsselbeinbruchs.


----------



## Toniaxel (10. Januar 2009)

Hi,2008 : 5600km und 72000hm gefahren alles MTB.


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin 2008 mit dem MTB 7430km gefahren, Zwangspause wegen Crash mit einem netten Motorradfahrer von 14 Wochen.
Höhenmeter : keine Ahnung?!
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Nilsson (11. Januar 2009)

Hey,
ich fahre so im jahr zwischen 5000 und 6000 km im jahr!!! °.°

-2008-

jetzt schon über 5000 km mit dem mtb....
und mit dem rennrad leider nur 550 km....

ein neues rennrad muss dieses jahr her....

bis denn

nilsson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiefaber (11. Januar 2009)

habe dieses jahr erst angefangen mit dem MTB im sommer und bin bei 2200 km 
werde dieses jahr die donau tour machen und denke das ich auf 3000 km in 2009 komme


----------



## Rotten67 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte in 2008 
10919 km davon
MTB 3542,58 km und 162,5 std
RR 7343,21 km und 274,3 std.
mit insgesamt 
61452 HM
hinter mich gebracht.
Dieses Jahr sollen es mind. 10920 km werden...
Man muss ja Ziele haben


----------



## joku68 (11. Januar 2009)

2008:
=====
MTB:3.200 km, 58.500 hm
RR: 4.020 km, 48.000 hm
-------------------------
Sum:7.220 km, 106.500 hm
=========================

Das Wetter im November/Dezember hat mir'n Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Wollte eigentlich die 7.500 km voll machen. Naja, vielleicht irgendwann mal


----------



## kiefaber (11. Januar 2009)

ihr fahrt extrem viele km


----------



## Hajo59ger (12. Januar 2009)

Habe 2008 mit den MTB 1500 km und dem RR 5000 km gefahren. 
Also zusammen 6500 km .


----------



## Torpedo64 (12. Januar 2009)

Meine Aufzeichnungen zeigen mir:

MTB 8723km / 173740 HM
RR 15354 / 152740 HM

Also inges. ca 24000km und 330000HM.

Angestrebt waren letztes Jahr 20000km, dieses Jahr das Gleiche


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo Torpedo...!
Boaa, das ist ja der Wahnsinn. Hast Du 'ne Familie, oder liebst Du wirklich nur Deine Bikes?
Kriegst Du bei den Abwesenheitszeiten die rote Karte? ... oder ist Dir das dann egal? (ich war mal bei ähnlichen Zahlen... und fast bei 'ner Scheidung, mit allem Drum und Dran), bin noch rechtzeitig aufgewacht - worden-) Meine Frau sagt inzwischen zu diesen "armen" Kerlen: "der auf dem Rad wohnt..." Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Torpedo64 (12. Januar 2009)

Das geht nur, weil ich Single bin und meine Freizeit und sportliche Aktivitäten in der Natur liebe. 
Was gibt's Schöneres als "draußen" zu sein und keinen Stress zu haben? 
Eine Frau hat mich einmal beinahe zum Wahnsinn getrieben. Seitdem genieße ich jede freie Minute meines Lebens im "Freien"...


----------



## kingtom (13. Januar 2009)

stimmt so nicht. oder nicht bei allen. ich bringe es trotz familie und job auf über 30'000km. das ist eine frage der zeiteinteilung. ich glaube, trotz dieses enormen aufwands, den ich betreibe, kommt niemand zu kurz (ausser mein schlaf vielleicht ) unserer familie geht's auf jeden fall sehr gut, und von einer scheidung sind wir meilenweit entfernt


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo kingtom!
Sehr interessant Dein Statement!  Für mich schier unglaublich diese Kilometerleistung! Kann man ja gleichsetzen mit etlichen Stunden Abwesenheit pro Tag oder Woche (was auch immer). Also auch Abwesenheit von Schularbeiten der Kinder, Garten- Hausarbeit, etc, etc.
Zusätzlich zur normalerweise ja hinzuzuziehenden Abwesenheit wg. Geldverdienens. Oder verdienst Du mit Radfahren die Kohle?
Ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, das ein Partner und auch Kinder dies unterstützen. Es wird Ertragen oder auch genutzt. 
Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, unter dem Motto : "Fahr ruhig, der Liebhaber wartet schon!" Nach meinem Crash in der Beziehung bin ich da auch aufgeweckt worden!   Also ich wünsch Dir da weiter alles Gute, mich würde aber mal brennend ein O Ton Deiner Familie zu diesem Thema interessieren.
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstendbinder (13. Januar 2009)

es ist halt immer alles relativ
dem einen reichen durchschnittlich 5 1/2h schlaf, andere brauchen regelmäßig 8h.
manche partner flippen aus, wenn sie dich nicht jeden abend an ihrer seite haben, anderen wäre dasselbe ein absoluter graus.

gruß,
greg


----------



## tomtomba (15. Januar 2009)

in 2008 = 
Radel = 3068 km (80 % MTB und 20 % City) 
Zu Fuß = 2122 km
Zu Wasser = 70 km 

und das mit Familie und Job  
Dieses Jahr hab ich Triamäßig mal wieder was vor, so daß auch notwendigerweise ein paar km RR abgespult werden müssen. 

Ziel für 2009 
Radel = 4000 km 
Zu Fuß = 2000 km 
Zu Wasser = alles über 100 km ist ok. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo bei sind es 

8311,83km und 89494hm in 445:55:45h MTB


----------



## ganja23 (18. Januar 2009)

Ich komm  auf gute 3000km (80% mt, 20% road)aber ich würde gerne mehr fahren doch nach 8h Schule kommt man einfach nicht mehr zum biken.

mfg
ganja


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Januar 2009)

Dann will ich mich mal einreihen:
*2008*: 6.787km (MTB); viel Straße, eher wenige HM (keine Aufzeichnung); 331:26h Fahrzeit

Schüler,
keine Freundin,
keine Kinder,
keine anderen Hobbies 

Gruß Kai


----------



## wildcat_1968 (18. Januar 2009)

und bei mir waren's 6615 km, 75907 hm und das ganze in 442,39 Stunden
(in den Stunden ist dann auch noch Krafttraining etc. dabei).

Das Ganze incl. je einer Überquerung der Schwäbischen Alb und der Alpen
und neben einem Job im Management. Meine Frau fährt auch mit und wir
haben keine Kinder.


----------



## kingtom (19. Januar 2009)

Kurbelmaxe schrieb:


> Hallo kingtom!
> Sehr interessant Dein Statement!  Für mich schier unglaublich diese Kilometerleistung! Kann man ja gleichsetzen mit etlichen Stunden Abwesenheit pro Tag oder Woche (was auch immer). Also auch Abwesenheit von Schularbeiten der Kinder, Garten- Hausarbeit, etc, etc.
> Zusätzlich zur normalerweise ja hinzuzuziehenden Abwesenheit wg. Geldverdienens. Oder verdienst Du mit Radfahren die Kohle?
> Ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, das ein Partner und auch Kinder dies unterstützen. Es wird Ertragen oder auch genutzt.
> ...



ich geniesse den vorteil der völlig freien arbeitszeiteinteilung. ich kann tun und lassen, schon beinahe, was ich will. arbeitsweg habe ich keinen. arbeite gleich im haus nebenan. 1min fussweg . morgen büro, mittag/nachmittag training, abend büro. zwischendurch immer wieder ein wenig zu hause. das klappt ausgezeichnet. ich denke an 'normale' leute hier in meinem umfeld. die haben 1h arbeitsweg, am morgen aus dem haus, spätabends wieder nach hause. die sehen ihre familie viel weniger als ich. 

bei uns stimmt's also noch. das mit dem liebhaber ist sicher kein thema (bis jetzt zumindest nicht). meine frau, weiss nie, wann ich nach hause komme. das wär also viel zu riskant für sie . im gegenzug weiss ich aber eigentlich immer, wo sie ist...


----------



## apoptygma (19. Januar 2009)

Kann nur auf meine Aufzeichnung seit Juli zurückgreifen 

119,5 Std. 
2201,22 km  
20.653 Hm 

Vollzeit berufstätig, Kind, Haushalt von 72 qm² ohne männliche Unterstützung


----------



## apoptygma (19. Januar 2009)

kingtom schrieb:


> im gegenzug weiss ich aber eigentlich immer, wo sie ist...



Genau das ist der Plan.....der Frauen, wenn sie pfiffig sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (19. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Plan.....der Frauen, wenn sie pfiffig sind



Ja die Frauen lassen uns immer glauben das wir alles im Griff haben aber in wirklichkeit .... 

So zum Thema 8243 km aufgezeichnet dazu einige Touren mit den Singlespeed, natürlich ohne Tacho  und bei der Trans Carpatia war aufgrund eines Kabelbruchs auch nur ca. 1/3 der Strecke auf den Tacho.
Die Höhenmeter habe ich nicht parat aber es sollten auch ein paar gewesen sein.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Azrael2011 (19. Januar 2009)

so um die 5000 im täglichen gebrauch und dann halt noch so touren etc..,..najo,..8000 rum?


----------



## Lenzman (19. Januar 2009)

Bei mir so um die 7000km(grob überschlagen). Wobei der Löwenanteil bei der täglichen Fahrt zur Arbeit zu buchen ist.


----------



## apoptygma (19. Januar 2009)

kingtom schrieb:


> ich geniesse den vorteil der völlig freien arbeitszeiteinteilung.




Aber davon ab....ich war auf Deiner Homepage....Du hast ja ne richtige Macke 

Respekt!


----------



## aloop (24. Januar 2009)

Ausschliesslich MTB Km 1999-2003 ca. 20Rennen (nur Langstreckenmarathons in CH,I,A)

1993= 800km 23000hm
1994= 1100hm  22100hm
1995= 2100km 48000hm
1996= 2200km 51000hm
1997= 3700km 100000hm
1998= 4400km 110000hm
1999= 7820km  188000hm + 400km Langlauf Skating
2000= 8122km  211200hm + 500km Langlauf Skating
2001= 6660km  178900hm + 700km Langlauf Skating
2002= 8800km  222000hm + 150km Langlauf Skating
2003= 9500km  210200hm + 1200km Langlauf Skating
2004= 6300km  187000hm + 800km Langlauf Skating
2005=10500km  241000hm + 350km Langlauf Skating
2006=11000km  254000hm + 50km Langlauf Skating (kein Schnee) 
2007= 8800km 178000hm  + 200km Langlauf Skating
2008=12400km  260000hm + 340km Langlauf Skating
2009= 340km 4400km (Bisher)

ca 2/3 meiner MTB km sind mein Arbeitsweg 40km 900hm p. Tag,
wohne auf knapp 1000m ü M , ca 5% der km waren auf Schnee

Führe seit 1993 Buch über meine sportlichen Leistungen


----------



## chris29 (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
bei mir sind es in 2008 leider nur rd. 8500Km geworden :-(
Will 2009 aber wieder auf min. 10.000 Km kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. Januar 2009)

Bei mir waren es im 2008 genau 2500km mit reichlich HM.


----------



## tvaellen (24. Januar 2009)

War dieses Jahr fleißig wie noch nie: 9.700 km für MTB (ca 35%), Rennrad (ca. 45%) und Ergometer/Spinning/Rolle (ca 20%,  Wintertraining).
Hinzu kommen noch mal geschätzte 1.000-1.500 km mit zum Stadtrad umgebauten alten GT, die ich nicht dokumentiere, weil an dem Rad kein Tacho ist (wird nur geklaut).
Dieses Jahr will ich die 10.000 er Grenze auch ohne das Stadtrad schaffen.


----------



## PiratPilot (28. Januar 2009)

10.000. Hälfte MtB, Hälfte Rennrad.


----------



## subdiver (29. Januar 2009)

Respekt, wenn man hier manche KM-Leistungen sieht 

Bei mir waren es aussschließlich Gelände-KM, hauptsächlich in den Alpen.
5.450 km, 98.500 HM, 363 Std. Fahrzeit,


----------



## MarkusSpurk (29. Januar 2009)

2008 : 16.500 km, davon 804 km immerhalb von 40h.

Grüsse

Markus


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. Februar 2009)

Juhu die ersten 1000 voll dies Jahr


----------



## Spoogel (10. Februar 2009)

ICh trau mich echt nicht, aber im Jahr ´08 so geschätzte 1000km. Dafür ists aber nicht mein Haupthobby... 
Aber vor Euch mit Euren riesigen km-Zahlen ziehe ich meinen Hut...

Spoogel


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. Februar 2009)

2008 waren es genau 4515 km und 63700 HM + Rollentraining


----------



## swannema (11. Februar 2009)

2008 waren es 7050km bei 80000HM, mehr ist bei mir nicht drin, da ich geschäftlich häufig mehrere Wochen am Stück unterwegs bin, da gehen leider alleine schon 12 WE und einige Feiertage verloren.
2009: Bislang 770KM bei mageren 7000HM.


----------



## Spoogel (11. Februar 2009)

Vom Ehrgeiz her kein Thema bei mir, mehr zu machen. Aber ich finde, man muss halt eine Balance zwischen all seinen Verpflichtungen und Hobbies finden. Aber ich hoffe, es werden mal mehr km dieses Jahr. 

Spoogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (12. Februar 2009)

Dieses Jahr sieht es bei uns noch schlecht aus mit dem Biken 
Erst vereiste Wege und nun permanente Schneefälle


----------



## pisskopp (12. Februar 2009)

7051 Km und 8001 hm


----------



## Mecka-Joe (12. Februar 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> 7051 Km und 8001 hm



Flachland Radler 1,134 Höhenmeter pro km 
Bist du Holländer?


----------



## promises (12. Februar 2009)

da könnte auch die Fahrt auf der Rolle dabei sein.


----------



## sekt88 (12. Februar 2009)

2008: 16339 km, 98000 Hm


----------



## pisskopp (12. Februar 2009)

OK ich sag die Warheit.  Ca 100km  und ca 100000hm


----------



## gtbiker (16. Februar 2009)

2008: Zu wenig
2009 bis jetzt: 0 km!


----------



## chris29 (16. Februar 2009)

Moin,
mehr als ca 750 Km (inkl. Rollenkilometer) sind bis jetzt nicht drin. Dafür mach ich als Ausgleich auch noch: Snowshoeing; LL- Ski; Alpineski und Fitnesstraining. Das Schneeschuhwandern kann ich nur empfehlen, hab bei einer 2 stündigen Wanderung einen Puls von 130 - (an Anstiegen) 160 Bpm.
Ansonsten finde ich das man im Winter ruhig mal andere Sportarten machen kann, schliesslich kommt es wohl auch mehr auf die Trainigszeit an als auf die Km, zumindest bei dem Wetter.


----------



## cdemski (17. Februar 2009)

@ Spoogel, dann haben wir was gemeinsam  So geht's mir nämlich auch 

2007: 1.259,40 km
2008: 1.114,98 km
2009: bis jetzt 56,67 km

Pünktlich zum Sommer werden dann aber wieder mehr Kilometer gefressen, weil dann endlich die Zeit dazu da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (17. Februar 2009)

Zahlen hab ich jezt nur für 2009 zur Hand:

Rad : 920km
Laufen : 143km
Schwimmen : 38km

Für Rad und Laufen sind seit dem 8.02 bis dato keine KM mehr zusammen gekommen wg. Muskelverhärtung Oberschenkel links  aber ab Samstag darf ich wieder locker einsteigen 

2007/2008 kann ich nachher noch nachreichen


----------



## Augustiner1328 (20. Februar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr sieht es bei uns noch schlecht aus mit dem Biken
> Erst vereiste Wege und nun permanente Schneefälle




deswegen bin ich schon geraume zeit mit den schmalen latten unterwegs   

halte im moment 09 bei 1500km auf Langlaufschiern


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. März 2009)

> Adrenalino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zahlen hab ich jezt nur für 2009 zur Hand:
> ...


----------



## Racer_92 (12. März 2009)

Hatte 2008 ca 15.500km


----------



## MöveBasti (16. März 2009)

hatte 2008 9500km und ca. 145000hm
2009 bis jetzt 2002km und 32000hm alles auf mtb


----------



## 1000grad (6. Dezember 2009)

Vor einiger Zeit kam mal in irgendner Pseudo-Nachrichtensendung, dass der Durchschnittsdeutsche 300km Rad im Jahr fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (8. Dezember 2009)

...da liege ich drüber ;-) 



1000grad schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit kam mal in irgendner Pseudo-Nachrichtensendung, dass der Durchschnittsdeutsche 300km Rad im Jahr fährt...


----------



## Schugger (8. Dezember 2009)

Fahre ca. 2000 km pro Jahr. Das genügt um Marathons zumindest zu finishen und auch für einen Alpencross war noch etwas Kraft da.


----------



## Pitbull75 (8. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt ca.4550km (MTB-Rennnrad) und ca 24000 hm


----------



## st-bike (8. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt 4350km und 45700hm mit dem MTB. Dazu kommen noch die Fahrten mit der Stadtschlampe schätzungsweise 2000-2500km pro Jahr.


----------



## Toniaxel (8. Dezember 2009)

2009 5500km und 83000hm mit dem MTB


----------



## Spoogel (8. Dezember 2009)

Ca. 1500km, im kommenden Jahr werden es aber mehr, versprochen.

Spoogel


----------



## Jogi (8. Dezember 2009)

aktuell, seit 01.01.09
8.117 km / 83.071 hm (MTB + RR + Stadtschlampe)


----------



## Spoogel (8. Dezember 2009)

Und ich dachte, ich hätte schon kein Privatleben mehr... 
Fürs nächste Jahr peile ich 3000km an, bin mal gespannt.

Spoogel


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Dezember 2009)

Diese Jahr wird nur noch gelaufen, also kann ich schon eine Jahresbilanz machen:

MTB-Training:  3685 km
MTB-Rennen:    819 km
Rennrad:         5919 km  <-- da sind 14 Tage Malle dabei
Laufen:           1285 km


----------



## USB (8. Dezember 2009)

bis jetzt über 500Std ; 11000+Km + & über 110000+HM ganz genau möchte ich es lieber nicht schreiben 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoogel (8. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr alle keinen Haushalt, Arbeit, Freunde, Anhang oder sonstige Hobbies? Selbst wenn ich Mopped mal Mopped sein lasse, oder die Zeit im Studio in die Pedalen treten würde, käme ich nicht auf solch horrende km-Zahlen. 
Aber wer weiss, vielleicht schreibe ich im kommenden Jahr noch mehr auf als mein Vorredner...

Spoogel


----------



## gtbiker (8. Dezember 2009)

naja, wenn du jeden tag schonmal zwischen 10 und 20km (einfach) zur arbeit fährst, summiert sich das halt


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Dezember 2009)

Ist halt eine Frage von Prioritäten (welche anderen Hobbies, das eine ist schon kostspielig genug) und gutem Zeitmanagment. Was auch hilft, einen kurzen Arbeitsweg zu haben (3 min), da gewinnst Du viel Lebenszeit. Zudem kann man hier im Weinbauklima wirklich das ganze Jahr gut durchfahren. Da summiert sich dann was.


----------



## Spoogel (8. Dezember 2009)

Jo, muss ich mein Zeitmanagement wohl noch mal umstricken...

Spoogel


----------



## OPM (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe 2009 50km/300-800hm pro Tag gemacht, 5-6 Tage in der Woche, manchmal längere Touren, manchmal radfreie Tage, grob überschlagen macht das 12000km und 144000hm. 

Ich glaube, ich brauche demnächst mal einen Tacho.


----------



## Snap4x (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr so 10000 km im Jahr.
Manchmal auch mehr. Nächste Saison sollen es 15000 werden.


----------



## Spoogel (8. Dezember 2009)

Hier muss es irgendwo noch einen Thread geben, der folgendermaßen heisst:
"Kommt, wir nehmen Spoogel mal auf die Schippe im km/Jahr-Beitrag."

So viel bin ich nicht mal mit zwei Moppeds und drei Fahrrädern gefahren...

Spoogel, verblüfft und verängstigt zugleich, ihr seid doch Maschinen!


----------



## OPM (8. Dezember 2009)

Spoogel schrieb:


> Hier muss es irgendwo noch einen Thread geben, der folgendermaßen heisst:
> "Kommt, wir nehmen Spoogel mal auf die Schippe im km/Jahr-Beitrag."
> 
> So viel bin ich nicht mal mit zwei Moppeds und drei Fahrrädern gefahren...
> ...



Ich wollte lediglich etwas Gewicht verlieren und als das bergauf fahren dann nicht mehr so wehtat, ist die Sache irgendwie ausser Kontrolle geraten.


----------



## USB (9. Dezember 2009)

...die Freunde fahren mit  

Es kommt halt darauf an was man will wo man z.B. bei Marathons hin 
will oder wie man überhaupt gestrickt ist.

Als ich noch mehr auf dem Motorrad unterwegs waren es dann auch
mal 25tkm im Jahr. Halb geht bei mir wohl nicht .

Gruss



Spoogel schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle keinen Haushalt, Arbeit, Freunde, Anhang oder sonstige Hobbies? Selbst wenn ich Mopped mal Mopped sein lasse, oder die Zeit im Studio in die Pedalen treten würde, käme ich nicht auf solch horrende km-Zahlen.
> Aber wer weiss, vielleicht schreibe ich im kommenden Jahr noch mehr auf als mein Vorredner...
> 
> Spoogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir waren es dieses Jahr bis jetzt 14.500 km und 168.800 hm; alles mit dem MTB. Die 15.000 sollen noch voll werden


----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2009)

dieses Jahr bisher 7200 km / 90.000 Hm, ca. 85% auf dem MTB, Rest RR & Schlampe


----------



## s0nx (9. Dezember 2009)

wie errechnet ihr eure Hm eigentlich?


----------



## kamikater (9. Dezember 2009)

s0nx schrieb:


> wie errechnet ihr eure Hm eigentlich?



Es soll Geräte geben, die das machen


----------



## de flö (9. Dezember 2009)

2008 Start März bis jetzt 2817 km bei 12838 HM


----------



## s0nx (9. Dezember 2009)

kamikater schrieb:


> Es soll Geräte geben, die das machen




z.b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (9. Dezember 2009)

s0nx schrieb:


> wie errechnet ihr eure Hm eigentlich?



Ach das ist ganz einfach....  

Landkarte und Höhenlinien zusammen zählen.... das wäre klassisch 

Aber meistens benutz ich meinen HAC und ab nächstes Jahr auch ein GPS....

März bis Juli 09 : 3782 Km  14313 Hm (Bergtouren) Training im Wald außer der Wertung...
Danach Außenbandriss und Bikeverbot  bin nach 4 Wochen ein wenig geradelt mit der Schiene....

Gruß 
Tom


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Dezember 2009)

... nur das die GPS Höhenangabe nicht wirklich stimmt. Man kann sie aber mit entsprechender Software (z.B. Sporttracks) korrigieren, d.h. für jede Koordinate wird die Höhe von einem digitalen Höhenmodell der NASA abgerufen. Auf den Server der NASA kann man so  zugreifen.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (9. Dezember 2009)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ... nur das die GPS Höhenangabe nicht wirklich stimmt. Man kann sie aber mit entsprechender Software (z.B. Sporttracks) korrigieren, d.h. für jede Koordinate wird die Höhe von einem digitalen Höhenmodell der NASA abgerufen. Auf den Server der NASA kann man so  zugreifen.



OK, aber wenn der Fehler von Anfang an mitberechnet wird... stimmen ja die gesammt Hm ja auch... ob der punkt jetzt 2566m hoch ist oder in wahrheit 2580 m ist ja egal...


----------



## Schrommski (9. Dezember 2009)

2008 120km
2009  50km (bisher)


----------



## MöveBasti (9. Dezember 2009)

2009:12000km, 150.000hm


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Dezember 2009)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> OK, aber wenn der Fehler von Anfang an mitberechnet wird... stimmen ja die gesammt Hm ja auch... ob der punkt jetzt 2566m hoch ist oder in wahrheit 2580 m ist ja egal...



also ich habe bei meinen Mittelgebirgsrunden schon ziemlich gravierende Unterschiede


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (9. Dezember 2009)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> also ich habe bei meinen Mittelgebirgsrunden schon ziemlich gravierende Unterschiede



ok... aber der tiefste punkt ist ja dann auch falsch... und dann passt ja das gesammtbild der gesammelten HM...


----------



## panzer-oddo (9. Dezember 2009)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> ok... aber der tiefste punkt ist ja dann auch falsch... und dann passt ja das gesammtbild der gesammelten HM...


Aufkumulierte GPS-Höhenmeter (ohne barometrischen Abgleich) können etwas ungenau sein, wenn man sich entlang bewaldeter Hanglagen bewegt. Da ist u.U. der Empfang nicht ganz so gut und der Empfänger befindet sich vermeintlich mal ein paar Meter links, mal rechts vom Weg- und da gehts dann halt gleich entsprechend hoch- und runter (da hilft die digitale NASA-Höhe auch nichts), das sorgt eventuell für mehr Höhenmeter als mit einem barometrischen Höhenmesser-Tacho.

Wenn man die Berge direkt in der Falllinie hoch und runter fährt, sollte dieser Effekt nicht ganz so schlimm sein.

gruß ali


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe am WE die 4.000-er Marke seit März geknackt! Höhenmeter sind es leider nur 27.700, aber das wird nächstes Jahr feste gesteigert!


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Dezember 2009)

Na ja, bei dem Rennen in Büchel z.B. hatte ich mit dem GPS 2100 hm, mit dem NASA 30m Modell 1435 hm. Ich korrigiere meine Daten allerdings immer mit einem 1-m Modell, welches ich aus der Arbeit für Rheinland-Pfalz habe. Da komme ich dann, mit Korrektur der Wegstrecke über ATKIS auf 1644 hm. Finde das schon ziemliche Unterschiede. Hatte mit dem GPS noch nie geringere akkumulierte Höhenmeter. Übers Jahr, hätte ich mich da schon schön beschissen, aber Realität ist ja ziemlich subjektiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich beziehe meine Höhenmeterdaten aus www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de und SportTracks (mit ElevationCorrection plugin)

Aus der Radroutenplaner FAQ:


> Woher kommen die Daten für die Steigungen und das Höhenprofil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die sollten also korrekt sein.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. Dezember 2009)

Uh... *grübel* ...seit Mitte April dürften es so zwischen 2500 und 3000km (MTB) über den Daumen gepeilt sein - ich muß mir echt mal noch so ein Ultrasuperdupermegaausgestattetes Gerät mit Höhenmetern & PC-Auswertung besorgen...   

Für nen Couchpotato & Bürojob-Haber ist das schonmal net schlecht, bei ~8km (einfach) auf Arbeit läppert sich das halt zusammen. Dann noch die Fitnessrunden durchn Wald...


Manuel


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich mess einfach weiter hin mit meinem HAC und die Oberschenkel bestätigen das was er dann anzeigt 

Hey Manuel... radelst du immer zur Arbeit? 
Würd ich auch gerne wieder... sollte mir nen Anzug in die Arbeit hängen..


----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. Dezember 2009)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Hey Manuel... radelst du immer zur Arbeit?


Ja ich weiß, schlechte Angewohnheit...  

Nee Quark, klar mach ich das, einfach um nicht mit 35 oder so an nem Herzinfarkt zu sterben... 
Ich mach das wie gesagt die zweite Saison so und bin mittlerweile echt süchtig nach Sauerstoff...  

Ich hab übrigens die Klamotten im Spind auf der Arbeit rumhängen, des ist recht praktisch. Ne Kleiderordnung gibts bei uns zum Glück net... 


Manuel


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, schlechte Angewohnheit...
> 
> Nee Quark, klar mach ich das, einfach um nicht mit 35 oder so an nem Herzinfarkt zu sterben...
> Ich mach das wie gesagt die zweite Saison so und bin mittlerweile echt süchtig nach Sauerstoff...
> ...



Hi Manuel,

früher hab ich das auch gemacht. Bin aber seit nem Jahr im Vertrieb und da gibt es halt Kleidungsvorschriften 
Ich vermiss das radeln in der früh. Ich muss mir im Frühling was einfallen lassen.
Also immer weiter so. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Dezember 2009)

Viel Geld für einen Höhenmesser auszugeben ist eigentlich unnötig. Mein Sigma ging für 69 Euro über den virtuellen Tresen. Und er hat sogar schon einen Ausflug in die Waschmaschine (40 Grad) überstanden...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Viel Geld für einen Höhenmesser auszugeben ist eigentlich unnötig. Mein Sigma ging für 69 Euro über den virtuellen Tresen. Und er hat sogar schon einen Ausflug in die Waschmaschine (40 Grad) überstanden...



Der wurde schon oft von Mountainbike oder Bike empfohlen.
Ich hab mich damals für den HAC entschieden wegen der doppelten Speicherkapa und weil es ein super Angebot war. Wegen Modellwechsel 120 statt 180 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## USB (10. Dezember 2009)

...Na ja bei uns im ODW funktioniert er nicht richtig & wenn man ein 
gescheites Licht einschaltet geht ihm quasi die Luft aus übringens 
auch die z.B.ROX9.0 Modelle gehen aus ,liegt wohl an der Abschirmung. 
Bei Polar z.b CS600 geibt es keinerlei Probleme  . Außerdem sind die Sigma Speedsensoren ehr so einer Art " Landeklappe " musste schon lachen 
da sie bei den ROX Modellen ja noch größer sind als bei den alten . 

"Aber wenn er funktioniert geht er" 

Gruss 



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Viel Geld für einen Höhenmesser auszugeben ist eigentlich unnötig. Mein Sigma ging für 69 Euro über den virtuellen Tresen. Und er hat sogar schon einen Ausflug in die Waschmaschine (40 Grad) überstanden...


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Dezember 2009)

Also meiner funktioniert immer störungsfrei. Was man von meinem 720-er Polar nicht behaupten konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dieses Jahr 26742 km gefahren. Davon 19142 Rennrad und genau 7600 MTB. Höhenmeter keine Ahnung, dafür habe ich mich früher einmal interessiert.


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Torpedo,

na da hast Du ja sonst kein Zuhause!  Beachtlich.  beachtlich!!!   Da ich dieses Jahr selbst 11 tausend gekurbelt bin (MTB), kann ich in etwa abschätzen, was das für ein Aufwand (auch zeitlich) bedeutet.

Meine Frau sagt dann: "der auf dem Rad wohnt...."

und ....? Soziale Kontakte noch vorhanden???


Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Spoogel (12. Dezember 2009)

Nehmen wir meine Auto-Km, meine beiden Motorräder-Km und meine drei Bike-Km zusammen, komme ich noch nicht mal auf 26tkm...
Rechnen wir mal ein wenig rum:
Mit Schnitt von 25km/h bist Du 1070h im Sattel gewesen. Ein JAhr hat 8760h, davon warst Du 12,2% auf dem Rad, quasi pro Tag. Macht meinen überschlägigen Berechnungen zufolge ca. 3h Rad/Tag.

Alta, ich zieh den Hut!


----------



## Torpedo64 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ein Zuhause habe ich schon und soziale Kontakte pflege ich auch, aber nicht im Übermaß  

Bei meiner Kilometerangabe muss allerdings auch berücksichtigt werden, dass ca. 15000km Radweg zur Arbeit enthalten sind (einfach 35km). 

Der Rest sind vier verschieden große Alpencrosse (MTB+RR), viele lange Tages- / Wochend-Touren und Marathons.


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (12. Dezember 2009)

Na dann passt's scxhon besser!
Hut ab 35km zur Arbeit, hab ich auch mal gemacht, is schon ne fette Leistung!
Mach weiter so.....
Ich hab täglich mit den Menschen zui tun, die eben nicht tun!   Unter dem Motto: Herr Doktor, Sport? Na klar, ... einmal imk Monat Kegeln, reicht doch, oder?

Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## malicom (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

habe auch über 30km zur Arbeit (Hin und zurück 65km und 660hm). Somit komme ich jährlich auf ca.13000km.
Aber was das ist z.B. noch Nummer grösser:

http://www.kingcrab.de/mileage.htm

Gruss Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (14. Dezember 2009)

Tach....
Also ich bin bei 3300 Km. seit anfang April.....


----------



## DaJamz (15. Dezember 2009)

Respekt an alle Kilometerfresser! Wie schafft Ihr das 

Bis eben war ich noch ganz stolz auf meine 1.100km seit April (abzgl. einem Monat Zwangspause wg. starker Rippenprellung nach schwerem Sturz) aber die Zahlen hier 

Ich 
1.) habe nen Job in dem 12 - 14 Stunden Tage die Regel sind
2.) habe zwei Kids (und die ältere fragt die ganze Zeit warum ich so viel fahre)
3.) habe eine Frau (die eigentlich sehr verständisvoll ist aber inzwischen schon hin und wieder das Gesicht rümpft)
4.) mache ich gerade noch nebenbei Dienstags, Donnerstag und Samstag eine berufliche Weiterbildung und
5.) ich spiele noch 2 x pro Woche American Football

d.h. ich denke nicht, das ich noch mehr schaffen kann 
Evlt. in 2010


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (15. Dezember 2009)

DaJamz schrieb:


> Respekt an alle Kilometerfresser! Wie schafft Ihr das
> 
> Bis eben war ich noch ganz stolz auf meine 1.100km seit April (abzgl. einem Monat Zwangspause wg. starker Rippenprellung nach schwerem Sturz) aber die Zahlen hier
> 
> ...



Das ist ja das Dilemma.... ich geh so gerne biken, klettern, snowboarden... usw...

Aber meine sozialen Kontakte leiden darunter... 
manchmal sehe ich meine Sportfreunde mehr als meine Freundin. 
Und für 2010 hab ich Ihr versprochen 3 Wochen Kanada.... aber ich darf dann dort auch ein wenig biken 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## hyrex (15. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit,

bei mir sinds so um die 5000km pro Jahr.

Davon aber leider fast alles auf der Straße, da ich immer mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre (8km hin, 12 zurück über nen schöneren Weg).
Das pi mal Daumen hochgerechnet macht dann alleine ca. 4000km aus (400km/Monat, netto ca. 10 Monate/Jahr) :-(

Also bleiben nur 1000km im Gelände, die geben dann aber wenigstens einiges an Höhmes dazu.

Höpp, der Hyrex


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe dieses Jahr einen Ösi-Guide kennen gelernt, der in 2008 knapp unter 10000 km und über *300.000 hm* gefahren ist, so sagte er.
So sah der auch aus und bergauf fuhr der in einer Liga, die sicher mehr der Tour-Klasse nahe kommt. Irre!
Über 10.000 km ist ja trotz Job machbar, schließlich hänge ich ja oft auf der Rolle (und tippe während dessen hier so manchen Blödsinn rein) aber 300.000 hm?! 
Wenn ich das ganze Jahr durchfahren würde und die Woche im 2-er und 3-er Intervall mit 2 Pausentage je Woche trainiere, dann wären das bei 52 Wochen (260 Trainingstage p.a) im Jahr je Trainingstag rd 1154 hm?! Klingt irgendwie unglaubwürdig.

Ich denke das würde auch meinen Kostenrahmen sprengen. Wie lange hält so eine Kette am MTB bei solchen Einsatzbedingungen!? Ca. 2000-3000 km schätze ich. Dazu die anderen Verschleißteile! Da gibt es dann aber Kettenrabatt.


----------



## Uphillerer (15. Dezember 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr 26742 km gefahren.


 
Gefühlte oder echte KM?


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Dezember 2009)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Gefühlte oder echte KM?



Machen dir Leute angst, die etwas tun anstatt nur davon und darüber zu schwätzen?


----------



## Uphillerer (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja.


----------



## Spoogel (15. Dezember 2009)

Mir auch.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (15. Dezember 2009)

mir erst rech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aruhn (16. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Jahr bin ich mit meinem Mountainbike von Bergamont 3704 km gefahren. 
2008 waren es 3210 km.


----------



## bjanbi (16. Dezember 2009)

30.000 km mit dem Rad

und

30.000 km mit dem Auto


----------



## kamikater (17. Dezember 2009)

bjanbi schrieb:


> 30.000 km mit dem Rad
> 
> und
> 
> 30.000 km mit dem Auto



Mit dem Rad im Kofferraum


----------



## Julzius (19. Dezember 2009)

kamikater schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad im Kofferraum



cool...


----------



## bjanbi (19. Dezember 2009)

ne, ne,

schon jeweils separat mit dem Rad und mit dem Auto.

Könnt Ihr ruhig glauben. In einem Fall bin ich Profi, mit dem anderen Gefährt als Amateur unterwegs.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. Dezember 2009)

Ok, wenn ich so nach links schaue, dann glaube ich dir das ungesehen....


----------



## swannema (19. Dezember 2009)

Bislang 8600km, nur MTB. Aber so Tage wie heute brauch ich nicht mehr. -12°C ist doch ein bißchen zu kalt.


----------



## Haferstroh (20. Dezember 2009)

Von 1.1. bis heute 7600km mit ca. 25% Rennrad. Mal schaun wie weit ich noch an die 8000er-Marke rankomme je nach Schneelage.


----------



## R_S (20. Dezember 2009)

Werde dieses Jahr wohl noch die 7000km schaffen.
5000 mit meinen Steven X6 und den Rest mit meinem Cube Reaction (habe es erst seit August).
Bin erst diesen Jahr süchtig geworden, fahre aber schon lange jedes Jahr mahr als 3000km auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (25. Dezember 2009)

seit 1.1. bis heute 10791km 74.724hm.... incl. alle rennen und rolle!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Dezember 2009)

will dieses Jahr die 6000km voll machen.
Wird eng sollte aber klappen


----------



## Yossarian (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr 3500 km im Jahr und etwa 35000 HM.
Das Doppelte kann ich noch nachvollziehen, aber als Hobbyfahrer neben der Arbeit noch 25000 km fahren?
Als Profi ok, die 8h, die ich im Büro sitze, könnte man auch zum fahren nutzen.
Aber nebenher, in der Freizeit 25000 km? Gut, damit gewinnt man vermutlich jedes Hobbyrennen. Aber die Motivation und vor allem das Ziel dahinter erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## nomoregears (25. Dezember 2009)

1995:   4.321km (ab 16.8.)
1996:   7.769km
1997: 10.060km
1998:   7.150km
1999:   8.570km
2000: 10.130km
2001:   9.000km (SSP)
2002:   9.150km (SSP)
2003: 10.400km (SSP)
2004:   8.100km (SSP)
2005:   9.100km (SSP)
2006: 10.550km (SSP u. Fixie)
2007: 10.800km (SSP u. Fixie)
2008:   9.500km (SSP u. Fixie)
2009: 10.428km (SSP u. Fixie)

Gruß, Paule


----------



## Luke.HdR (26. Dezember 2009)

Muss noch so zweimal fahren, dann habe ich zu meinem unverhelbaren Stolz das erste Mal die 10.000 KM voll. Dazu kommen knapp 150.000 HM. Zu zwei Dritteln mit dem MTB erfahren, der Rest mit dem Rennrad.


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. Dezember 2009)

2005 = 5.208 Km
2006 = 6.876 Km
2007 = 9.308 Km
2008 = 10.521 Km
2009 = ca. 11.600 Km / ca. 80.000 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schugger (27. Dezember 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> 2005 = 5.208 Km
> 2006 = 6.876 Km
> 2007 = 9.308 Km
> 2008 = 10.521 Km
> 2009 = ca. 11.600 Km / ca. 80.000 Hm


 
Wahnsinn ! Mit solch einer Trainingsleistung könntest du sogar einen Mittelstreckenmarathon bewältigen.


----------



## s0nx (27. Dezember 2009)

kann da leider kaum mit reden , hab mein kleinen mtb computer erst ein paar wochen .. aber sind bis jetzt 260km in 20h .. mal schauen wenn das neue jahr losgeht was dann über das jahr bei rauskommt


----------



## gstyleds (28. Dezember 2009)

Hui, hier tummeln sich ja nur Geeks... (ist positiv und anerkennend gemeint)

Seit Mai ´09 (da habe ich meinen Edge gekauft) haben es rund 1.300km und 15.000hm bis in die Auswertung auf dem Laptop geschafft. Die Hausrunde fahre ich hier und da auch mal ohne Aufzeichnung...


----------



## Neckarinsel (28. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir waren es bis jetzt 3400 Kilometer und einige Höhenmeter mit dem MTB.


----------



## Rex Felice (28. Dezember 2009)

2008: 
3000 mit MTB inkl. Fahrten in der Stadt
7000 mit RR

2009: 
4000 mit MTB inkl. Fahrten in der Stadt und 1500 km Tour im Sommer
4500 mit RR

Höhenmeter erfasse ich nicht, alles in allem aber sicher gut über 100'000...

Ziel 2010 + 2011
10'000 km RR
3'000 km MTB


----------



## USB (28. Dezember 2009)

... hat sich da ein Elefant aufs Oberrohr gesetzt 

sorry nix für ungut .



Neckarinsel schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es bis jetzt 3400 Kilometer und einige Höhenmeter mit dem MTB.


----------



## bikediva (28. Dezember 2009)

also mit euren hammerleistungen kann ich leider nicht mithalten bin aber trotzdem wahnsinnig stolz auf meine 5500 km!
lg


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. Dezember 2009)

Hatte die 10.000 mir als Ziel gesetzt aber leider nicht geschaft. Ein Leistenbruchs und ein Autounfall (Ich auf radweg und Auto aus Einfahrt) haben mir einen Strich durch die Rechung gemacht.


----------



## mod31 (29. Dezember 2009)

14196km seit dem 1.1.09, davon leider zu wenig mitm MTB im Gelände...dagegen zuviel Wege von und zur Arbeit (20km einfach, ohne Umweg)

die 15000km knack ich, dieses Jahr, wohl nicht mehr


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir haut schon der Weg zur Arbeit an die 20000 km weg 
Sind ca. 30km für den einfachen Weg + X Umweg (je nach Wetterlage und Laune).
Rennradtechnisch steht der Tacho bei 8143 km... Mountainbiken wird nicht "aufgezeichnet", weiß nur, dass ich dieses Jahr 3 Ketten verschlissen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridealex (30. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir warens dieses Jahr 2300km und 30.000hm. Befinde mich sozusagen in nem Babypausen-Jahr. Dennoch warens in den Jahren vorher auch nicht mehr als 6000km und 100.000hm. Mir fehlt einfach irgendwie die Zeit.
 Ich hoffe allerdings, dass sich mit dem Alter meiner Kids auch die Kilometerzahl wieder erhöht.
 alex


----------



## tvaellen (30. Dezember 2009)

Jahresstatistik steht: Rund 424 Stunden mit nicht ganz 10.000 km (9.798) mit Rennrad, MTB und Ergo zusammengerechnet. 
Hinzu dürften nochmals circa 220 (Arbeitstage) x 0,75 (geschätzte Anzahl der Fahrten mit dem Rad ins Büro ) x 10 km= 1.650 km mit dem Stadtrad kommen (nach 2 Diebstählen kein Tacho mehr an diesem Rad).
Höhenmeter erfasse ich nur manchmal, daher ist die Statistik nicht richtig; dürften so in etwa das 10-fache der Kilometer sein.


----------



## Lynnxx (30. Dezember 2009)

2008 - 2362 Kilometer
2009 - 2138 Kilometer

wohn im Harz, also viele Berge und so! 

Na mal sehen wieviele es 2010 werden...........


----------



## Mecka-Joe (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo hier meine Daten/Leistungen für 2009.







[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß Joe


----------



## DrFuManChu (30. Dezember 2009)

Da ich morgen noch ne Komp-Einheit mit dem Spinner machen werde komme ich auf genau

*415 Stunden 


*

MTB (135)
RR    (223)
Spin  (22 )
Laufen (35 ab Sept)

Im nächsten Jahr versuche ich mal die 500 h zu knacken;-)


******Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und viel Glück fürs neue Jahr*******


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (31. Dezember 2009)

An alle Biker 

Ich wünsche euch ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2010

Grüße aus Augsburg
Tom


----------



## Enrgy (31. Dezember 2009)

2008:   98 Touren - 3.600km - 42.000Hm - 216h

2009: 124 Touren - 4.300km - 55.000Hm - 272h


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Dezember 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal:

2009
Bike:
8.721,85km
394h:30min:56sec
22,11km/h (wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe)
166 eingetragene Radeinheiten + 23 eingetragene Laufeinheiten
Sport 2009 insgesamt: 423h:19min:25sec

2008
Bike:
6787,33km
331h:26min:34sec
~ 20,5km/h (s.o.)
136 eingetragene Radeinheiten + 24 eingetragene Laufeinheiten
Sport 2008 insgesamt: 378h:04min:27sec

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Kai
P.S.: Und morgen werden die Uhren wieder auf 0 gedreht


----------



## Bernhard3 (31. Dezember 2009)

MTB 2965km  36438hm 
hoffe 2010 wird es ein bischen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langsamraser (31. Dezember 2009)

So, das Jahr iss rum...

Zeit für Statistik:
7634 km
106.687 hm
in 411:10 h
bei 171 Touren
und Ø 140,6 bpm

das sind im Schnitt 45 km, 2:25 h und 624 hm pro Tour.

Auf ein frohes Neues...


----------



## aloop (2. Januar 2010)

Wohne auf knapp 1000Meter in den schweizer Voralpen deshalb kommen bei mir ein bisschen mehr Höhenmeter pro Kilometer zusammen 

2009=

*11'450KM 306'500HM*

Aufgrund des strengen Winters waren die meisten Forstwegübergänge erst an Anfang Mai passierbar, das hiess von Januar bis Ende April "nur" 
57'000HM

Juni 1140Km 37500Hm
Juli  1250Km 38400Hm
Okt 1380Km 42000Hm
Dez  710Km 16400Hm

Arbeitsweg Winter:

730-1020MüM 2 X 17Km  Morgens 210Hm, Abends 410Hm

Arbeitsweg Sommer:

730-1210MüM 2 X 21Km Morgends 380HM. Abends 580Hm

Am Morgen 8 Monate mit Licht 

2009: 216 Tage mit dem MTB zur Arbeit (Rekord 2006 227 Tage)

Kältester  Morgen 13 Jan -17°
Wärmster Abend   20 Aug +28°

Ausschliesslich MTB

ca 60% Asphalt 25% Schotter 15% Trails vor allem am Weekend 

Tage auf dem Bike 2009:

315 36.34Km pro "Tour" 26.77Hm pro Km

Total 654Std auf dem Bike 17.5Km/H

3 Ketten
2 Kassetten
X Lager (Innenlager,Naben,X Bremsbeläge,Pedale)
ca 8 Reifen,6 Schläuche
1 Lenker
2 Felgen
1 Sattel
2 Satz KB


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Januar 2010)

Mein erstes Jahr mit dem Rad unterwegs und das ist zusammengekommen:
Km total: 7.794 km
Höhenmeter: 43.830 Hm
Zeit: 348 h
Touren: 141


----------



## waldwegflitzer (2. Januar 2010)

Bei mir waren es 
2008: 3900 km.
2009: 8682 km davon 453km mit meinem RR
2010: noch keinen km 

Wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsste, könnte ich vielleicht auch 2010 das doppelte von 2009 fahren, aber irgendwie wollen Verschleißteile und das Leben finanziert werden.

Grüße aus Stuttgart mit Schneedecke,
Friedemann


----------



## aloop (2. Januar 2010)

> aber irgendwie wollen Verschleißteile und das Leben finanziert werden.



Bei mir finanzieren sich die Verschleissteile durch die Ersparnisse das Treibstosses für den Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## Ede (4. Januar 2010)

Ede schrieb:


> *2008:*
> 
> ...bin ich sehr wenig MTB gefahren, da ich meist mit dem Faltrad unterwegs war.
> 
> ...



So, wie jedes Jahr der obligatorische Schw**zvergleich:

in 1999: 2823 km

in 2000: 4209 km

in 2001: 2757 km, 36100 Hm

in 2002: 745 km, (nicht der Rede wert --> Babypause)

in 2003: 1307 km 

in 2004: 1503 km, 30000 Hm  (nicht der Rede wert --> Babypause)

in 2005: 2753 km, 36000 Hm

in 2006: 2908 km, 40000 Hm

in 2007: 2668 km, 26000 Hm (trotz Babypause, Übung halt  )

in 2008: 2656 km, 31285 hm

*in 2009: 3196 km, 28198 hm*

Details:

Dahon Faltrad: 3113 km, 26748 Hm
*MTB:              83 km, 1450 Hm* (das ist definitiv mein Negativrekord) 

Gruß
Ede

P.S. Ist jemand überhaupt aufgefallen, dass der Threadersteller "cylemax" seit 2006 nicht mehr im Forum aktiv ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastik Biker (4. Januar 2010)

Na dann muss ich auch mal.
1963-2008: Training für die Weltmeisterschafft im reißen der Halbliterklasse. Ende 2008 sportliches Umdenken und spontan Kauf eines Bikes.
2009: 2486 km und 41200 hm.
Als sportliche Null bin ich sehr zufrieden mit mir.
Aber ich hab auch gemerkt, das vom Zeitaufwand und der Lust noch viel Luft nach oben ist.
Deshalb sag ich mal, 5000 ich komme.


----------



## cännondäler__ (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
bei mir gings bei den Kilometern im Vergleich zu 2008 (7676km, davon ca. 6000km Bike) zwar etwas bergab:
2009:  6220km,
aber davon waren wieder ca. 6000km Bike. Das alles trotz langem Winter (mit einigen Skilanglauftouren) und langen Erkältungspausen. 
Mein Ziel in 2010 sind wieder die 7000km.
cännondäler


----------



## mete (4. Januar 2010)

2009: 18000 km MTB, kommt noch Rolle und Straße dazu, keine Ahnung wieviel. Kilometerangaben sind aber eh für die Katz.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre seit 93, habe aber erst seit Mai 2007 aufgezeichnet:

2007: 1500 km
2008: 5000 km
2009: 7000 km
2010: mal schaun was sich tun lässt


----------



## liszca (5. Januar 2010)

2008 über 12000
2009 nur noch 9000 eher weniger


----------



## Anto (6. Januar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> 2009: 18000 km MTB, kommt noch Rolle und Straße dazu, keine Ahnung wieviel. Kilometerangaben sind aber eh für die Katz.



Doch so viel? Dachte immer du wärst ein Naturtalent 

2009: 
775:06:00 h allein im Wald 	 
14.790,00 km uffm Bock 	 
91.990 hm größtenteils im flachen Sandland


----------



## Sickgirl (6. Januar 2010)

Bei mir waren es letzes Jahr 8300 km und 85 000 hm, das meiste allerdings mit dem Reiserad (war 5 Wochen unterwegs)


----------



## armor (6. Januar 2010)

2009 leider erst am 17 Mai die ersten KM gefahren.
Bis zum 31.12 waren es ca. 5000km bei ca. 75000Hm alles auf MTB bei ca. 90% Forst-,Schotter-,Waldwegen...

Dieses Jahr sind es bislang 95km bei 1100Hm aufm MTB und 18km Lauftraining...

Nebenbei kommen von Oktober bis März 2x1,5h/Woche Spinning hinzu...

Dieses Jahr wird auch noch 1-2mal die Woche Lauftraining miteinbezogen je ca. 8-10km...

Ziele 2010:
8000km/110000Hm auf em MTB reissen...(ev. zusätzlich AlpenX)
500km Laufen


----------



## Rene76 (11. Januar 2010)

9052km mit MTB u.Rennrad-im Sattel:213h


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Januar 2010)

Finale Werte für 2009:

10919 km in 457 h  (MTB & Rennrad; RR alleine = 208 h)

 1113 km in 102 h  (Laufen)

(eigentlich ist ja bei MTB wirklich nur die Zeit aussagekräftig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (11. Januar 2010)

> eigentlich ist ja bei MTB wirklich nur die Zeit aussagekräftig



Ich würde eher sagen die Höhenmeter


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Januar 2010)

sind 300hm  Forstweg das gleiche, wie 300hm verbockter Singletrail?


----------



## USB (11. Januar 2010)

AHA ; ein Schnitt von ca 42,5 pro Std . Wo denn Bergab oder wie 



Rene76 schrieb:


> 9052km mit MTB u.Rennrad-im Sattel:213h


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht professioneller Straßen-Downhiller?


----------



## HB76 (13. Januar 2010)

Rene76 schrieb:


> 9052km mit MTB u.Rennrad-im Sattel:213h



ergibt einen schnitt von rund 42.5km/h.


----------



## pixelquantec (13. Januar 2010)

HB76 schrieb:


> ergibt einen schnitt von rund 42.5km/h.


 
Er fährt wahrscheinlich öfters mal die Tour de France.


----------



## Meatball (15. Januar 2010)

Will dieses jahr 5000 km packen als halb-noob.


----------



## LostFocus (15. Januar 2010)

7821 km   genau 1 Jahr mit  4 Monate Winterpause


----------



## Spoogel (15. Januar 2010)

Dieses Jahr schon 4h gefahren bin, aber noch keinen m. 

Spoogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (16. Januar 2010)

2009: 

Mtb: 6971 km und 351h  (macht 19.86 km/h)
Indoor-Trainer: 79h


----------



## zarea (16. Januar 2010)

Normal sind es bei mir 3 - 4 tausend Km. Ich hab irgendwie nicht mehr Zeit.


----------



## sash73 (17. Januar 2010)

2009

197 Einheiten(incl. alle Rennen)
439 h
10.960 km (davon viele Rollenkilometer im Winter )
74.724 hm


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Januar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> 2009: 18000 km MTB, kommt noch Rolle und Straße dazu, keine Ahnung wieviel. Kilometerangaben sind aber eh für die Katz.



Junge Junge, ist Dir der Sattel am Arsch festgewachsen? Oder verbringst Du Deine Nächte nicht im Bett wie normale Menschen, sondern auf dem Rad?


----------



## OldSchool (17. Januar 2010)

2009 ca. 430h Mtb


----------



## Anto (17. Januar 2010)

@TigersClaw
Du hast es erfasst 



Rene76 schrieb:


> 9052km mit MTB u.Rennrad-im Sattel:213h



Da ich ihn kenne behaupte ich, da ist ein Zahlendreher drin. (Aber auch wenn ich ihn nicht kennen würde...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rene76 (24. Januar 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> @TigersClaw
> Du hast es erfasst
> 
> 
> ...


 wo denn?was meinst du?


----------



## Rene76 (24. Januar 2010)

HB76 schrieb:


> ergibt einen schnitt von rund 42.5km/h.


 kann ich ja nichts dafür,wenn ich so schnell bin.


----------



## Rene76 (24. Januar 2010)

Rene76 schrieb:


> 9052km mit MTB u.Rennrad-im Sattel:213h


 die zeit des arbeitsweges fehlt noch


----------



## ribisl (29. Januar 2010)

Meine Jahresbilanz 2009:

Rennrad (wurde arg vernachlässigt 2009):
1659km
10200hm

RM Flow (FR HT):
1435km
40260hm

CD Taurine (XC HT):
1553km
33300hm

Liteville 901 (ED/FR-Fully:
1356km
27056hm bergauf tretend & tragend
32707hm bergauf geshuttelt & geliftet
59763hm bergab
________________________-
Gesamt: 6003km, 110816hm (ohne Lift und Shuttle)

Generell fahr ich so zw. 5500km und 7500km & 100000hm / Jahr. Hängt stark von meiner jährl. RR-Motivation ab. Meistens sinds so um die 500Radlstd./Jahr


----------



## Onkel Manuel (16. März 2010)

Moin!

Ich hab grad mal meinen neuen VDO X3DW montiert und hab mir im Zuge dessen mal ausgerechnet, wieviel ich seit dem 01.01.2010 schon gefahren bin. Das Ergebnis hat mich doch schon leicht geschockt: Nur vom Arbeitsweg (8,5km einfach) sinds bis heute schon knapp 900km...  

Übers Jahr kommen dann nur an Arbeitsweg knapp 4500km raus. Tjoa, Kleinvieh macht eben auch Mist...


----------



## Torpedo64 (16. März 2010)

Höhenmeter zähle ich inzwischen nicht mehr, aber dieses Jahr sind es bisher 4386km, davon 2734km RR und 1652MTB. Allerdings wurden die meisten Kilometer auf Sizilien und Teneriffa gefahren


----------



## cdemski (19. März 2010)

Seit 01.01.2010 leider bisher nur 450km.

"Leider", weil mehr geplant war


----------



## scotty33 (21. März 2010)

2009 Kilometer 13745km MTB/Rennrad/Rolle zusammen.

Höhenmeter zähl ich nicht, auf jeden fall ne Menge. 

2010 bisher  3927km MTB/Rennrad/Rolle

Gruß Stefan

www.picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut 
 MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!
www.prowellhelmets.com
www.xtensionbike.com


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (25. März 2010)

2010 bis jetzt nur 50 Km mit dem Rad... 1x geradelt bis heute...

Hm 25000 (Schneeschuh und Skitouren)

Es gibt ja auch den Wintersport hier in Bayern 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. März 2010)

so, nach 2 Wochen Malle siehts 2010 RR/MTB/Rolle nun so aus:

3640 km
137 h

zusätzlich 35 h Laufen

Sollte mir ein Leben zulegen

Edit: Muckibude noch vergessen ~ 25 h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (26. März 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> so, nach 2 Wochen Malle siehts 2010 RR/MTB/Rolle nun so aus:
> 
> 3640 km
> 137 h
> ...



Hey Stefan.... hast du auch nen Job????


----------



## scotty33 (26. März 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Hey Stefan.... hast du auch nen Job????



ich denke mal er hat so einen glücklichen job wie ich


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (26. März 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> ich denke mal er hat so einen glücklichen job wie ich



Was mach ich Blödmann nur falsch??? 

Gibt mir mal ein paar tips


----------



## chris29 (26. März 2010)

1694 Km Strasse und MTB, ohne Spinning, dazu Langlauf, Schneeschuhwandern und so weiter, lag ja lang genug Schnee.


----------



## Helius-FR (26. März 2010)

Bis jetzt:

Stevens Ciy Flyer - 235 km
Nicolai Helius FR - 205 km

Gesammt Km - 440 km


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. März 2010)

arbeite regulär mit > 40h/Woche, zudem viele Dienstreisen.

Nehme mir halt halbe Tage Urlaub. Nach mehreren Jahren USA mit 12 Tagen Jahresurlaub komme ich mt den 30 Tagen hier eh noch nicht so wirklich zu Recht.. Arbeite auch manchmal ein paar Stunden am WE, die gehe ich dann unter der Woche früher. Zudem lege ich mir Blöcke zusammen, wo ich mehrere Tage hintereinander sehr lange Einheiten fahre. Außerdem habe ich ein gutes Licht und auch keine Probleme >2h auf der Rolle zu sitzen. Im Endeffekt ist es immer eine Frage der Prioritätensetzung.


----------



## chris29 (26. März 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> arbeite regulär mit > 40h/Woche, zudem viele Dienstreisen.
> 
> Nehme mir halt halbe Tage Urlaub. Nach mehreren Jahren USA mit 12 Tagen Jahresurlaub komme ich mt den 30 Tagen hier eh noch nicht so wirklich zu Recht.. Arbeite auch manchmal ein paar Stunden am WE, die gehe ich dann unter der Woche früher. Zudem lege ich mir Blöcke zusammen, wo ich mehrere Tage hintereinander sehr lange Einheiten fahre. Außerdem habe ich ein gutes Licht und auch keine Probleme >2h auf der Rolle zu sitzen. Im Endeffekt ist es immer eine Frage der Prioritätensetzung.



Deine Bikes tun bestimmt ihr Übriges, so was würde bei mir auch nicht lange rumstehen sondern sooft wie möglich ausgeritten


----------



## Isar2 (12. August 2010)

Hallo Kilometerfresser,
bei mir sind es seid dem 01.01.2010 ( Der jährliche Reset des Tachos) bis jetzt knapp 7400km. im Jahresschnitt lag ich die letzte jahre immer so bei 11-13´000 km, je nach dem.

Viel Spaß noch, Isar2


----------



## Helius-FR (12. August 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Bis jetzt:
> 
> Stevens Ciy Flyer - 235 km
> Nicolai Helius FR - 205 km
> ...



Update:

Stevens City Flyer - 800
Nicolai Helius FR - 795
Nicolai Argon ROCC -1107

Gesamt 2010 = 2702 KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. August 2010)

Ich habs ja terminlich wieder mal versemmelt.

2009:

2314 km mit dem Wolf
2464 km mit dem 96
333 km mit nem geliehenen Asphaltschneider bzw. Cannondale Hardtail (Urlaub)

bei insgesammt 34000 HM.

Ziel (unfallbedingt) nicht erreicht.

2010 bis jetzt:

2206 km mit dem Wolf
1365 km mit dem 96
486 km mit der Wildsau

bei bis jetzt insgesammt 19200 HM.

Da hat man super Material und fährt doch die meisten Kilometer auf den alten Hardtail. Ist mir gerade beim aufdröseln der Kilometer aufgefallen. Muss da unbedingt gegensteuern.


----------



## Kama59971 (13. August 2010)

Also bisher ca. 5750 km und 60200Hm.


----------



## commander69 (14. August 2010)

so bis jetzt,
7700 km
69500 hm...


----------



## Torpedo64 (15. August 2010)

Bis jetzt 7230km Rennrad und 3170km MTB. Höhenmeter zähle ich schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## RedDragon83 (4. Oktober 2010)

~ 1000km
~ 14000hm

wird nächstes jahr hoffentlich wieder mehr!!


----------



## USB (4. Oktober 2010)

bis jetzt 10.000+ bei 90.000HM aber gut ist ja relativ , würde sagen auf die
Stunden kommt es an 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Oktober 2010)

RedDragon83 schrieb:


> ~ 1000km
> ~ 14000hm
> 
> wird nächstes jahr hoffentlich wieder mehr!!



Hi RedDragon


Ich hab bisher 1770 Km und 30700 Hm. (seit 19.3.10)

(Nur MTB gerechnet, Rolle und Fahrradergometer nicht).


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Daywalker1977 (6. Oktober 2010)

2010 :

425 km


----------



## Deleted 153402 (6. Oktober 2010)

in 2010 ca. 1900 km, davon 350 beim transalp und ca. 1200 in der Eifel, Rest auf dem Weg ins Büro => alles auf'm Allround-MTB von Bulls


----------



## Frank_Philip (6. Oktober 2010)

Seit 7.3.2010 sind es 4531km und 93527hm nur MTB. Spinning-km lasse ich jetzt mal aussen vor. 
Warum 7.3. ? Da ich vorher mit einem Polar aufgezeichnet habe und diesen habe ich leider im Wald verloren, inkl der bis dahin gesammelten Daten ....


----------



## chris29 (6. Oktober 2010)

leider bis jetzt nur 5140,50 Km und 75716 Hm. Natürlich auch ohne Spinning und RR usw. nur MTB....Ich hoffe es werden im nächsten Jahr wirde über 10000Km


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir nur Zeit, km sind doch echt sinnlos beim MTB:

Gesamt-Ausdauersport-Stunden: 504 h

Davon:

48% MTB
 9% MTB Rennen (10 Langstrecken Marathons)
30% RR
 5% Laufen
 8% Rolle/Indoorbike

So ein paar Stunden kommen auf alle Fälle noch drauf dieses Jahr


----------



## ]:-> (7. Oktober 2010)

...wenn ich die nächsten zwei Wochen den Ar*** noch hochbekomme können endlich mal die 10k km geknackt werden...da sind dann alle Rad-Arten vertreten, solange es ernsthafte Ausfahrten waren (keine Rolle, kein rumrollen etc.)

Schöne Spielerei um im Herbst die Motivation noch hochzuhalten, eigentlich interessieren mich aber auch nur die Trainings-Stunden.


----------



## tvaellen (7. Oktober 2010)

bei mir sind es momentan rund 441 Stunden mit etwas über 8.000 km Rad sowie über 300 km Laufen. Jetzt kommt erst mal eine Ruhephase von 3 Wochen, in der ich fast nur laufen und Krafttraining machen will, ab November geht dann die Saison 2011 los.


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Oktober 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> ...ab November geht dann die Saison 2012 los.



für mich auch, aber erstmal kommt die Saison 2011 dran


----------



## tofastforyou (7. Oktober 2010)

cyclemax schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> wieviel *KILOMETER* spult Ihr denn so pro Jahr ab ?
> 
> ...


 
höhenmeter ! das ist das einzige was zählt ! letztes jahr waren es 300.000hm . dieses jahr wirds noch mehr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Jahr ca. 380h davon 80h Laufen und 300h aufm MTB, die Stunden auf den Spinningrädern lass ich mal vorab - dürften aber zusätzliche 50h sein.
6MTB-Marathons
2 Laufwettbewerbe

Sonntag in ner Woche kommt der letzte kleine Marathon diese Saison. Danach gehts in die Vorbereitung für 2011 über.
Das erste Wettkampfjahr im Ausdauersport überhaupt für mich. Trainiere seid ca. 17 Monaten.

Mal schaun was nächstes Jahr geht. Vielleicht doch schon die Transalp?


----------



## Scaler94 (8. Oktober 2010)

tofastforyou schrieb:


> höhenmeter ! das ist das einzige was zählt !



nicht unbedingt
kannst auch stundenlang gegen wind fahren ohne steigung is auch anstrengend


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Oktober 2010)

außerdem finde ich nicht, dass 500hm auf einer deutschen Forstautobahn unbedingt das gleich sind, wie 500hm auf einem verbockten Singletrail mit evtl. Tragestrecken


----------



## tvaellen (8. Oktober 2010)

... oder gar einer gepflegten Mittelgebirgsrunde mit dem Rennrad. Da kommt es schon mal vor, dass ich fast 2ooo Höhenmeter fahre und trotzdem noch entspannt vom Rad steige, während dieselbe Anzahl mit dem MTB wirklich schweißtreibend ist.


----------



## Alex_92 (9. Oktober 2010)

1600km diese Jahr, 2000 sollen's noch werden...Letztes Jahr sehr wenig, vielleicht 1000km.


----------



## TomRider (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe seid dem 1.1.10 7092 km in den beinen.
Davon: 
2507km Trekkingrad (Schulweg)
1952km Rennrad
2633km Mountainbike (2323km auf Lapierre x-Control und 310 auf Rose Granite Chief)
Ziel für dieses Jahr: 8000 km
Grüß Tom


----------



## wildbiker (10. Oktober 2010)

seit Ende März '10 sinds 3330 km MTB & RR.


----------



## medicus41 (10. Oktober 2010)

seit 1.4 diesen Jahres insg. 3300km
Allesamt MTB-Kilometer


----------



## Maracuja10 (10. Oktober 2010)

Bin seit Anfang Juni etwas mehr als 2000 km auf meinen beiden MTB's gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hab' jetzt 18000km mit dem RR geknackt. Beim MTB fehlen noch 300km bis km 7000


----------



## J.O (16. Oktober 2010)

Krankheitsbedingt konnte ich dieses Jahr erst im Juli wieder Trainieren 
bis jetzt
Gesamt 1430 Km  9860hm

davon 

Mtb 910 Km   7743hm
RR   519 Km   2117hm

Nächstes Jahr will ich dann wieder über die 5k kommen


----------



## ruedigerg (16. Oktober 2010)

seit Anfang des Jahres 8200km. Mit RR und MTB. Ich hoffe dieses Jahr noch auf 10tsd km zu kommen.Schaun mir mal.


----------



## TomRider (16. Oktober 2010)

@Torpedo64: schläfst du ab und zu auch mal?


----------



## armor (16. Oktober 2010)

Jo, das sind bei Torpedo64 round about 1000h Stunden...

macht in der woche rund 20h training...


am Tag rund 3h...

respekt


----------



## ThomasBS (16. Oktober 2010)

Respekt an alle. 
Als ich noch U18 war bin ich auch 5000km/Jahr gefahren, aber nun als Ü30 mit Job, Frau(schwanger), Haus, Garten usw komme ich gerade mal auf 1500km mit dem Alltagsrad, 400km mit dem MTB, 200km RR und seit neuestem Tretroller 300km. Dazu kommt noch das ich auch gerne jogge. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (16. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man mehrere Transalps bzw. Durch-/Überquerungen per RR und MTB macht, kommen schon ein paar KM und HM zusammen  
Aber es stimmt schon, mit dem Rad bin ich eigentlich jeden Tag unterwegs


----------



## pixelquantec (16. Oktober 2010)

Bis jetzt in diesem Jahr 320 Stunden reine Fahrzeit. Vielleicht schaffe ich noch die 400.


----------



## ScottErda (17. Oktober 2010)

Lediglich 160 Std. 2264km Bike und Rennrad (Rennrad erst seit Juli) und 320km laufen dieses Jahr.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2010)

3200 KM 141.000 HM alles mit verschiedenen MTB´s.
So 8.000 bis 10.000 HM hab ich es nach oben getragen.


----------



## Forstmann (26. Oktober 2010)

cyclemax schrieb:


> Dann bist Du 1 von 100, der das gebacken bekommt.  Hut ab !


 
Also Leute, es ist wirklich ne Organisationsfrage... Ich hab ne Frau, zwei Kinder, okay, eines schon 19 Jahre geht meist mehr ihre eigenene Wege wie das so ist in dem Alter aber es bleibt mir immer noch viel Zeit mit Ihnen was zu unternehme, Ich spiele Fussball, fahre unendlich gerne Ski, hab Haus mit Garten und grossem Swimmingpool und alles will gepflegt werden, arbeite 40 Stunden in der Woche und kann auch 5000 Kilometer fahren.
Ich grille für mein Leben gerne und mache dies auch oft. Wenn man der Sucht Biken verfallen ist dann geht das auch, man muss eben dann andere Zeiten für das Fahren finden als die Normalos ..
Ich fahre während der Woche jeden Morgen ab 5 Uhr, zwei Stunden lang, dusche und dann bin ich um halb acht auf der Arbeit, Am Wochenende stehe ich auch sehr früh auf und geh eben drei oder vier Stunden fahren, danach Frühstück mit meiner Frau, die schläft eben gerne bis 11 Uhr und Sonntags machen wir dann meist alle was gemeinsam, eben Familientag ... während der Woche eben die üblichen Aufgaben wie Hausaufgaben des Jüngsten, ins McD fahren, shoppen, Gartenarbeit und was immer sonst so anfällt

Wenn man will bekommt man schon einiges unter einen Hut


----------



## sash73 (31. Dezember 2010)

meine daten zu diesem jahr

Gesamt:12.171km (davon 4163km Rolle)

Höhenmeter: 74.880hm (gesamt mit rennen und training)

Einheiten: 213

Gesamtstunden:466h51min.

grüße sash


----------



## J.O (31. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir dieses Jahr leider nur:

1763 km 

12189 hm

in 74 h


Ich hoffe 2011 wird es mehr.

Guten rutsch allen zusammen.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme dieses Jahr auf rund 2500km ( inkl. Rennrad ) war leider etwas wenig. Soll im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall mehr werden.


----------



## kamikater (31. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir waren es heuer 14.841 km bei 162244 hm.


----------



## mete (2. Januar 2011)

sash73 schrieb:


> (davon 4163km Rolle)




Wie kann man auf der Rolle denn Kilometer fahren?

2010: 13257 km MTB + Rolle (keine km) + Straße (kein Computer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (2. Januar 2011)

4414 km mitm MTB (paar Rennrad-km incl.)...


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Januar 2011)

Endstand 31.12.2010:

6350 km und gute 32000 HM, bei 339,5 Stunden, auf den MTBs.

Schaun mer mal, ob es dieses Jahr besser läuft.


----------



## Isar2 (3. Januar 2011)

So, das Jahr ist um. geschafft habe ich 11837 Km.

Schaun wir mal, wie viele Km dieses Jahr drin sind.

Grüße, Isar2


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2011)

So, in 2010 knappe 75.000 km aber RR und MTB zusammen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Januar 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> So, in 2010 knappe 75.000 km aber RR und MTB zusammen.


Kompliment, das sind jeden Tag über 200 Kilometer und bei einen 30er Schnitt knapp 7 Stunden jeden lieben Tag 2010
Ich bin begeistert!

LG, G-K-R

PS: Ich komme 2010 auf 5000km und 90000hm.


----------



## armor (3. Januar 2011)

75k Kilometer in einem Jahr?

Kann ich kaum glauben...aber als Europameister...naja, so zu sagen Trainingsweltmeister

Respekt, wenn das stimmt....


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Januar 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> So, in 2010 knappe 75.000 km aber RR und MTB zusammen.



RR und MTB und *Auto* 

Oder Komma verrutscht


----------



## Ede (4. Januar 2011)

Ede schrieb:


> So, wie jedes Jahr der obligatorische Schw**zvergleich:
> 
> in 1999: 2823 km
> 
> ...



Wasserstandsmeldung:

in 2010: Dahon Faltrad 3718 km
            MTB                 67 km  (Negativrekord gebrochen  )

Gruß
Ede


----------



## Redrocky (4. Januar 2011)

Respekt! Mehr als Rasmussen in 2 Jahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (4. Januar 2011)

in 2010:

2.036 km, 38.000 hm Mountainbike


----------



## randi (4. Januar 2011)

etwas über 70.000 HM und 8.800 km. Mit zwei Kindern 4 1/2 und 13 Jahre schon an der "Familienschmerzgenze".


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Januar 2011)

Allmächtiger , was ihr alle an Kilometer schrubbt ... Respekt .

Bei mir hat es "nur" für 3.000 km gereicht ... naja besser als Nix. ABER ... der Spaß dabei -> Grenzenlos .


----------



## ghia (4. Januar 2011)

2010 waren es bei mir 3697Km in 189,5 h. Wenn ich mir die anderen Werte hier so angucke muss ich merken das ich viel zu viel Arbeite und zu wenig Zeit zum Radeln habe


----------



## commander69 (4. Januar 2011)

2010....
279 Einheiten 459:21:49 h 10.906,32 km 93.064 hm 
MTB,RR,Rolle da geht noch was


----------



## KonaSebbel (4. Januar 2011)

ca. 8150km im Jahr 2010, alles mit dem Mtb.
Dieses Jahr wird es aber mit dem Rennrad wesentlich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNkZ (4. Januar 2011)

knappe 7000km, inkl 2300km Radreise...


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (4. Januar 2011)

6200 km nur MTB
104000 HM
355 Std.
155 Einheiten. 

Die Saison ging erst im August richtig los... Dieses Jahr versuch ich mal am Ball zu bleiben.


----------



## ragazza (4. Januar 2011)

das waren 2010 49321,268957 km , ganz sicher   .

Na, da hätt ich was zu tun, auch noch über gefahrene km Buch zu führen. Was machen solche Zahlenfetischisten wenn ihnen unterwegs mal die Tachobatterien ausgehen ? Weltuntergang ? An meiner Alltagsschlampe ist gar kein Tacho dran, und an den MTBs auch nur im Wettkampf. Beim RR vergess ich immer den Jahresanfangsstand zu notieren. Aber jetzt bleibt mal am Boden, alles über 13-14.000 im Jahr ist verdammt viel, jeder der das WIRKLICH gefahren ist weiss das. Der Rest soll weiter Zahlen schreiben. 

PS: wer am Rollenrad GPS montiert hat verfährt sich nicht so leicht.


----------



## J.O (4. Januar 2011)

ragazza schrieb:


> PS: wer am Rollenrad GPS montiert hat verfährt sich nicht so leicht.



Wenn du wüstest, letztes hatte ich keinen Empfang mehr und habe nicht mehr in die Küche gefunden.


----------



## mod31 (5. Januar 2011)

2010: 15738km MTB und Crosser zusammen; davon ca. 40% Strasse


----------



## szkyr (7. Januar 2011)

Mtb -7000, rr 1000


----------



## Mecka-Joe (9. Januar 2011)




----------



## Rumas (9. Januar 2011)

RR ca 6-7000km
MTB ca 3-4000km
Auto ca 20-23000km 

genaue werte hab ich nicht , mir sind die Std. wichtiger als die km...


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Januar 2011)

2010 waren es dank Verletzungspause und Umzug mitten in der Saison 4050km (1240km RR + 2810km MTB) und im Winter einige Stunden Rolle.


----------



## whitesheepmtb (10. Januar 2011)

2010:

8500km, 66300 Hm, 384h, 169 Einheiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (10. Januar 2011)

RR 1.500 km / 800 Hm
MTB 6.000 km / 55.000 Hm
Auto 60.000 km / ?? Hm


----------



## 3radfahrer (16. Januar 2011)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


>



Die Höhenmeterrechnung würde ich nochmal überdenken 

Ich hab auf dem MTB ca. 3500km und auf dem Renner ca. 500km gemacht. Wie schafft ihr das nur so viele KM zu fressen???


----------



## Mecka-Joe (16. Januar 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Die Höhenmeterrechnung würde ich nochmal überdenken
> 
> Ich hab auf dem MTB ca. 3500km und auf dem Renner ca. 500km gemacht. Wie schafft ihr das nur so viele KM zu fressen???



Da gibt es nichts zu überdenken.

Höhenmeter im Durchschnitt   896 m
Strecke im Durchschnitt 48 km
Sattelzeit im Durchschnitt 3 Std

Wahrscheinlich bist du Holländer.


----------



## whitesheepmtb (16. Januar 2011)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Da gibt es nichts zu überdenken.
> 
> Höhenmeter im Durchschnitt   896 m
> Strecke im Durchschnitt 48 km
> ...



Damit hat er eher gemeint wie es sein kann, dass 3923 + 80744 = 92369 sein kann 

ist eigentlich ja nur 84667!


----------



## Mecka-Joe (16. Januar 2011)

whitesheepmtb schrieb:


> Damit hat er eher gemeint wie es sein kann, dass 3923 + 80744 = 92369 sein kann
> 
> ist eigentlich ja nur 84667!



@ 3-Radfahrer 
Ich nehme alles zurück.

@ whitesheepmtb
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Billybob (16. Januar 2011)

1850km 22600hm 75,7h
allerdings war ich im nov und dez mehr krank als sonst was...
hoffe ich kann das dieses jahr deutlich steigern.


----------



## 3radfahrer (16. Januar 2011)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bist du Holländer.



Voooooorsicht Kolleeeeeege!


----------



## sash73 (16. Januar 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Wie kann man auf der Rolle denn Kilometer fahren?



 setzte mich drauf und fahreund wenn im schwarzwald wohnst
,vile schnee liegt,muss das kein peoblem für mich


----------



## mete (17. Januar 2011)

sash73 schrieb:


> setzte mich drauf und fahreund wenn im schwarzwald wohnst
> ,vile schnee liegt,muss das kein peoblem für mich



Ja und wie zählt man da Kilometer? Niedrigster Widerstand und 44:11 reingeknallt? So komme ich auch auf 75000 km im Jahr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (17. Januar 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Ja und wie zählt man da Kilometer? Niedrigster Widerstand und 44:11 reingeknallt? So komme ich auch auf 75000 km im Jahr .



nicht mal dann


----------



## Jungspund (17. Januar 2011)

MTB: 7000km
RR: 1000km


Gruß Jungspund


----------



## sash73 (18. Januar 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Ja und wie zählt man da Kilometer? Niedrigster Widerstand und 44:11 reingeknallt? So komme ich auch auf 75000 km im Jahr .


 fahre mit der tacx flow.da wird doch kalibriert.also mir zeigt das teil dann meine km an übersetzung bleibt immer die gleiche.also sehe ich das als die kilometer die ich leisteoder etwa nicht????fahre im schnitt nen wattdurchschnitt von 235-250 im G1.also nichts knallen


----------



## ruedigerg (18. Januar 2011)

War 2010 9800km mit meinen Rädern unterwegs.

Ziel 2011: >10000km


----------



## longbike (26. Januar 2011)

Mtb, Rennrad und Crosser zusammen ergaben bei mir 2010 rund 15000km und 260000Hm. (Ich fahr sehr gern in den Bergen herum )


----------



## Wellblech (26. Januar 2011)

FC Külsheim 1932 &
Förderverein 2003

...präsentieren das nächste Event in der Brunnenstadt...

 16. Juli 2011  

8.  Külsheimer

12-Stunden MTB-Rennen

..das größte Bike-Spektakel in der Region
Die Sieger erhalten einen Pokal unseres Hauptsponsors Weberei Pahl Külsheim


Anmeldung ab 1. Februar 2011 möglich.


Mehr Infos unter: www.12Stundenrennen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2011)

Sehr sinnvoll, vielen Dank.


----------



## DarkGreen (27. Januar 2011)

ca. 12000km

ca. 8000 km durch 2*19km Arbeitsweg an ca. 200 Arbeitstagen + Krimms-Kram-Umwege direkt davor / danach
ca. 3/5 mit 28" Treckingrad, 2/5 mit Liegerad

ca. 3700km mit Tages- und Mehrtagestouren
ca. 2/3 mit 28" Treckingrad, 1/3 mit Liegerad
ca. 17500hm

bis ca. 200km mit der U-Bahn / Stadtschlampe
bis ca. 100km mit Lastenanhänger und dem dafür bereiten Rad
bis ca. 50km auf dem Museumsstück


----------



## ich82 (27. Januar 2011)

Han mir einige Seiten durchgelesen und viele schreiben das sie für viele km keine Zeit haben-

Ich habe 30km in die Arbeit, mim Auto brauche ich 35 Minuten, Mim Rennrarad brauche ich je nachdem zwischen 55-60 min und mim MTB 1Std 5min.
Also habe ich jeden Tag mit einen mehr Aufwand von  50 Minuten 60 km gefahren.

Beim heim fahren nehme ich ne Größere Runde. Also bin ich die letzten Monate von MO-FR jeden Tag auf 73km gekommen.

365km die Woche. Samstag fahr ich zur Zeit zwischen 80-100km

Sind Gesamt um die 450km/Woche mit ungefähr 7-8 Stunden. Die anderen Stunden zählen nicht da ich ja im Auto sitzen würde.

Müsste ich jeden Tag nach der Arbeit die 73km fahren würd ich es auch nicht schaffen.

Ich denke ich werde solange alles glatt läuft auf die 22000km kommen. Im Sommer nehm ich die Rennradstrecke in die Arbeit die ist nochmal um 12km/Tag länger.


----------



## ragazza (27. Januar 2011)

ich82 schrieb:


> Han mir einige Seiten durchgelesen und viele schreiben das sie für viele km keine Zeit haben-
> 
> Ich habe 30km in die Arbeit, mim Auto brauche ich 35 Minuten, Mim Rennrarad brauche ich je nachdem zwischen 55-60 min und mim MTB 1Std 5min.
> .



 Wieso läuft Dein Auto nicht mal 60km/h ? 
Hast Du die Möglichkeit auf Arbeit zu Duschen oder schwitzt Du beim Fahren nicht ? 
Was machst Du wenn 30cm Schnee liegt wie oft im letzten Dezember ? 
Ich fahr auch mit Rad auf Arbeit und bin für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## ich82 (27. Januar 2011)

Doch mein Auto geht sogar 250 )

Auf der Landstraße fahr ich 90 in den Ortschaften 55. Es sind aber auch einige Ampeln auf dem letzten Stück und so brauch ich ne halbe Stunde.

Ich kann in der Arbeit duschen, was ich aber nur mache wenn ich sehr schnell fahre und damit schwitze.
Zur Zeit fahr ich mim MTB bei im Schnitt -5 Grad. Ich fahr jetzt wirklich sehr langsam so das ich kaum Schwitze. Ich brauch zwar länger,aber das sind vielleicht 10 Minuten.

Was sind 10 Minuten, in Ernst?? Eigentlich gar nichts.

Beim Schnee muß man eben bissl besser aufpassen in Kurven usw. Das treten ist eben ein bischen schwerer, oder es geht leicht und mna ist bissl langamer. 21er Schnitt hab ich aber auch gefahren denn auf der geraden muß man es ja nur laufen lassen.
Richtige Kleidung,aHandschuhe usw dann ist es gar kein problem.

Rekord waren -11 Grad und ich hatte warme Finger.
Wenn man 2 Wochen gefahren ist dann ist es gewöhnungssache wie Auto fahren auch....


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2011)

ich82 schrieb:


> Auf der Landstraße fahr ich 90 in den Ortschaften 55.



Richtig schön asozial sowas.


----------



## J.O (28. Januar 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen Wobei 55 im Ort geht noch gerade so aber eigentlich schon zu langsam (je nach Ort), am besten sind immer die Leute die den LKW verkehr aufhalten.


----------



## ich82 (28. Januar 2011)

Deine Ausdrucksweise ist wie du es nennst "asozial"
Wenn ich um 5 Uhr morgens fahre, ist keine Sau vor oder hinter mir.
Ausserdem bin ich aus der Phase raus in der ihr wahrscheinlich gerade seit............ Protzen und angeben


----------



## Jackie78 (29. Januar 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Richtig schön asozial sowas.



Was bitte ist daran asozial? Überhol' doch, wenn du schneller fahren willst... Und 55 innerorts sind 5 schneller als erlaubt, oder wollt ihr hier nur flamen?

Back on topic: 2010 warens ziemlich genau 9000km (fahre nur MTB), hätte die 10000 gerne noch voll gemacht, aber dank Wintereinbruch Mitte November im Schwarzwald war daran leider nicht zu denken


----------



## Anto (29. Januar 2011)

Ca. 13.000 MTB, 1.000 RR und ein paar Stunden auf der Rolle, Tendenz steigend für 2011...


@lupus_bhg
Hast du dir das MTB fahren schon abgewöhnt da oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ede (11. Januar 2012)

> ede schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so, wie jedes jahr der obligatorische schw**zvergleich:
> ...


----------



## ich82 (11. Januar 2012)

2011 Gesamt 21800km

genau weiß ich es nicht wie es sich verteilt hab da ich meinen Sigma verkauft habe und jetzt einen Garmin habe.

Aber in etwa 16300km mim RR und 5500 mim MTB


Dieses Jahr werden es wahrscheinlich ein paar km weniger da ich zwar mehr fahre aber eben auf der Rolle ;-)
Kann man genauer nahc Puls fahren wie bei Schnee und Eis


----------



## J.O (11. Januar 2012)

2011 waren es

 3200 km 
und 19380hm 
fast genau gleich verteilt was die km an geht.

Ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr wieder über die 5k komme.


----------



## der_mo (11. Januar 2012)

juhuuuu, schwanzvergleich 

1450 km und 25000 hm, fahrzeit insg. 3 tage & 6 stunden.
bin recht zufrieden damit.


----------



## Schrommski (11. Januar 2012)

2011 schätzungsweise unter 100km


----------



## ich82 (11. Januar 2012)

Vergessen: Bei den 21800 km sind 164000 Hm zusammen gekommen. Sind in etwa 7hm pro km


----------



## OnOne (11. Januar 2012)

ich82 schrieb:


> Vergessen: Bei den 21800 km sind 164000 Hm zusammen gekommen. Sind in etwa 7hm pro km


 
Krass!


----------



## ich82 (11. Januar 2012)

Höhenmeter sinds ja nicht all zu viele im Vergleich pro kilometer


----------



## ragazza (11. Januar 2012)

ich82 schrieb:


> 2011 Gesamt 21800km
> 
> genau weiß ich es nicht wie es sich verteilt hab da ich meinen Sigma verkauft habe und jetzt einen Garmin habe.
> 
> Aber in etwa 16300km mim RR und 5500 mim MTB



das fällt mir schwer zu glauben. Das sind fast 60 km jeden Tag- JEDEN TAG !!! Und bist du an einem Tag faul, müssten es am nächsten schon 120 sein um den Schnitt zu halten. Es gibt ja Profis, die grad mal 30000 im Jahr fahren, die machen aber nichts anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (11. Januar 2012)

ragazza schrieb:


> das fällt mir schwer zu glauben. Das sind fast 60 km jeden Tag- JEDEN TAG !!! Und bist du an einem Tag faul, müssten es am nächsten schon 120 sein um den Schnitt zu halten. Es gibt ja Profis, die grad mal 30000 im Jahr fahren, die machen aber nichts anderes.



Hallo, das geht auf alle Fälle.

habe auch knapp 20000km und 200000hm im 2011 gemacht.
Bin ca. 200 mal zur Arbeit gefahren (70km und 660hm) und fast jeden Sonntag zwischen 50km und 150 km.

Gruß Martin


----------



## ich82 (11. Januar 2012)

ich fahre jeden Tag zumindest von März bis kurz vor Weihnachten minimum 80 mesit 100km. AM Wochenende sind wir immer so 120-180 km gefahren. Pro Woche 1 freien Tag.

Aber bei uns im Verein sind noch andere mit 24000 km und die arbeiten auch ganz normal.

Ich fahr alleine schon 30 km in die Arbeit und 30km zurück.


----------



## ragazza (11. Januar 2012)

Respekt, mir kommen meine 15-16000 pro Jahr eigentlich schon viel vor.


----------



## ich82 (11. Januar 2012)

Ist ja auch viel
 Recht viel besser ist man bei Rennen auch nicht, bzw es macht nimmer viel Unterschied ob 15000 oder 20000.


----------



## pascal_b (13. Januar 2012)

9000 km und 160'000 Höhenmeter.


----------



## armor (13. Januar 2012)

11230 km und 145000 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (13. Januar 2012)

ich82 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch viel
> Recht viel besser ist man bei Rennen auch nicht, bzw es macht nimmer viel Unterschied ob 15000 oder 20000.



km sind sogar total egal, solange Umfang, Häufigkeit und Intensität stimmt. Man kann 10000km sinnvoll fahren, oder man ballert sie halt mit Arbeits-, Besorgungs- oder Herumeierfahrten voll, die in Summe nicht wirklich etwas bringen, außer evtl. "Bewunderung" hier im Thread.


----------



## Isar2 (13. Januar 2012)

2011 waren es 12000 km. Mal sehen was es dieses Jahr wird


----------



## peterwaas (13. Januar 2012)

Also unterschiedlich. Es kommt natürlich immer drauf an mit wem man fährt. Ich glaub allein könnte ich die 7000 voll machen, aber wenn man die Familie mitnehmen "muss" dann sind Frau und Kind eher wie ein Schwerlastkarren den man hinter sich herzieht.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (17. Januar 2012)

mete schrieb:


> km sind sogar total egal, solange Umfang, Häufigkeit und Intensität stimmt. Man kann 10000km sinnvoll fahren, oder man ballert sie halt mit Arbeits-, Besorgungs- oder Herumeierfahrten voll, die in Summe nicht wirklich etwas bringen, außer evtl. "Bewunderung" hier im Thread.


 Meine Einstellung ist unten zu lesen. 
Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, wie ein Profi zu trainieren nur um in einem Hobbyrennen schneller als die Startnummer 1008 zu sein. 
Jeder Kilometer der ca. 7900km war ein Genuss, egal ob flache Feierabendrunde oder mit dem letzten Quentchen Kraft nach einer Tagestour.
Jetzt im Winter haben sogar die Fahrten zur Arbeit einen Spassfaktor, obwohl ich sie nicht mitrechne.


----------



## der_mo (17. Januar 2012)

@To.S: +1


----------



## Deleted 213630 (17. Januar 2012)

messenger654321 schrieb:


> letztes Jahre habe ich nicht so viele gemacht wegen eine Fuss verletzung, aber mal habe ich noch ueber 7000km gemacht, ist es einen Erfolge fuer mich?


 Das kommt doch wohl nur auf Dich und deine Beurteilung an.


----------



## mete (17. Januar 2012)

To.S. schrieb:


> Meine Einstellung ist unten zu lesen.
> Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, wie ein Profi zu trainieren nur um in einem Hobbyrennen schneller als die Startnummer 1008 zu sein.
> Jeder Kilometer der ca. 7900km war ein Genuss, egal ob flache Feierabendrunde oder mit dem letzten Quentchen Kraft nach einer Tagestour.
> Jetzt im Winter haben sogar die Fahrten zur Arbeit einen Spassfaktor, obwohl ich sie nicht mitrechne.



Ich wiederum sehe keinen Sinn darin, km zu zählen und sie dann hier zu posten, ich persönlich nutze oft nicht einmal mehr einen Radcomputer, wozu auch? Oder weißt Du noch, was Du an km 3481 erlebt hast? Ein bestimmte Zahl auf einer Uhr stehen zu haben, ist eben für manch einen weder erstrebenswert noch aussagekräftig. So hat eben jeder seine eigene Einstellung und Ziele. Rennen fährt man übrigens selten gegen andere, sondern meist nur gegen sich selbst und da muss man sich eben auch ab und an mal im "Training" quälen, sonst wird das nix. Radfahren ist für mich übrigens dennoch ein Genuss und entspannend


----------



## Deleted 213630 (17. Januar 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Ich wiederum sehe keinen Sinn darin, km zu zählen und sie dann hier zu posten, ich persönlich nutze oft nicht einmal mehr einen Radcomputer, wozu auch? Oder weißt Du noch, was Du an km 3481 erlebt hast? Ein bestimmte Zahl auf einer Uhr stehen zu haben, ist eben für manch einen weder erstrebenswert noch aussagekräftig. So hat eben jeder seine eigene Einstellung und Ziele. Rennen fährt man übrigens selten gegen andere, sondern meist nur gegen sich selbst und da muss man sich eben auch ab und an mal im "Training" quälen, sonst wird das nix. Radfahren ist für mich übrigens dennoch ein Genuss und entspannend


 Oh ja, wenn ich wollte, könnte ich genau nachschauen, wo ich bei 3481 war. Aber das ist nur eine Spielerei für den Winter. Den man zur Regeneration nutzen sollte. 
Du sprichst, glaube ich mal, eine gewisse Abhängigkeit vom Radcomputer an. Auch ich habe keinen Tacho mehr am Bike, fahre mit einem Navi, das mir aber auch zeigt, wann ich zu schnell zu früh im Jahr meine große Runden angehe. 
das Argument, nur gegen sich selbst zu fahren, habe ich schon zu oft gehört. Erst, wenn nach dem zweiten Bier solche Sprüche kommen wie, "dem Typ mit dem scott, dem habe ich es endlich mal gezeigt..." 
zeigt sich eine andere Motivation. 
Das möchte ich Dir natürlich nicht unterstellen!


----------



## mete (17. Januar 2012)

To.S. schrieb:


> Oh ja, wenn ich wollte, könnte ich genau nachschauen, wo ich bei 3481 war. Aber das ist nur eine Spielerei für den Winter. Den man zur Regeneration nutzen sollte.
> Du sprichst, glaube ich mal, eine gewisse Abhängigkeit vom Radcomputer an. Auch ich habe keinen Tacho mehr am Bike, fahre mit einem Navi, das mir aber auch zeigt, wann ich zu schnell zu früh im Jahr meine große Runden angehe.
> das Argument, nur gegen sich selbst zu fahren, habe ich schon zu oft gehört. Erst, wenn nach dem zweiten Bier solche Sprüche kommen wie, "dem Typ mit dem scott, dem habe ich es endlich mal gezeigt..."
> zeigt sich eine andere Motivation.
> Das möchte ich Dir natürlich nicht unterstellen!



Naviabhängigkeit finde ich fast noch schlimmer...

Davon abgesehen, dass da am Ende weder km noch hm wirklich stimmen


----------



## Deleted 213630 (17. Januar 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Naviabhängigkeit finde ich fast noch schlimmer...
> 
> Davon abgesehen, dass da am Ende weder km noch hm wirklich stimmen


 Ist ein schönes Spielzeug, mehr nicht: Scheinbar kontrollierst du aber selber gern.
Ob es ein paar Kilometer mehr oder weniger sind ist mir so was von sch++ß egal.
Schön ist aber die Funktion neue Wege zu erkunden und selber einzutragen, das macht mehr Spass als der ganze Kontrollkram.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceJones (10. April 2012)

Update ?


----------



## Levty2001 (10. April 2012)

10Tkm Arbeitsweg Plus 5-7Tkm sonstige Fahrten und ca 200Km pro Jahr mit dem Auto 

Grüße
Tom


----------



## omgchiller (11. April 2012)

kommt immer auf die Laune und die Lust drauf an,..wenn ich gleich im Winter anfang bekomm ich schon so 1000km ; hatte letzen "Winter" ;Januar-April; fast 500km !


----------



## mod31 (11. April 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> hatte letzen "Winter" ;Januar-April; fast 500km !



Meinst du das Lauf.- oder allen ernstes das Radtraining?


----------



## Golddigger (12. April 2012)

Was ist die grössere Leistung, 100km/100hm Strasse oder 30km/2000hm Single Trail?

Beim zählen von Kilometern vergleicht man Äpfel mit Flugzeugträgern (der Unterschied zu Birnen ist mir noch zu klein).


----------



## OPM (12. April 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> kommt immer auf die Laune und die Lust drauf an,..wenn ich gleich im Winter anfang bekomm ich schon so 1000km ; hatte letzen "Winter" ;Januar-April; fast 500km !



Halb so wild, ich habe seit Januar 57h auf dem Rad gesessen; das sind auch schon knapp 1000km.


----------



## Haferstroh (12. April 2012)

Golddigger schrieb:


> Was ist die grössere Leistung, 100km/100hm Strasse oder 30km/2000hm Single Trail?
> 
> Beim zählen von Kilometern vergleicht man Äpfel mit Flugzeugträgern (der Unterschied zu Birnen ist mir noch zu klein).



Oder Äpfel mit den Planeten Jupiter.

Laien kannst aber nur mit km beeindrucken, weil das Verhältnis HM zu KM niemand was sagt.


----------



## MrFaker (12. April 2012)

bei mir dürften so 16-18.000km rauskommen, mehr will ich auch gar nicht fahren. meine km sind aber alle strukturiert trainiert, kein reines km schrubben.

bis dato 1.1 - 12.4 knapp 5020km und etwas ueber 50.000HM


----------



## MM76 (13. April 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> bei mir dürften so 16-18.000km rauskommen, mehr will ich auch gar nicht fahren. meine km sind aber alle strukturiert trainiert, kein reines km schrubben.
> 
> *bis dato 1.1 - 12.4 knapp 5020km und etwas ueber 50.000HM*


 
Wenn ich da mal von einem Durchschnitt von 20km/h ausgehe (MTB mit viel Geländeanteil), dann bist Du bisher jede Woche im Schnitt 18h gefahren..... Bei jeder Temperatur und jedem Wetter. Wie geht das? Wie machst Du das zeitlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (13. April 2012)

wenn man viel Rennrad fährt ist das kein Problem...

beruflich flexible Arbeitszeiten, keine grossen familiären Verpflichtungen, 1 oder 2 Wochen Trainingslager Mallorca, da hat man schnell die km zusammen.... und man konnte diesen Winter komplett durchfahren...


----------



## MM76 (13. April 2012)

Ja gut, RR reduziert die Zeit tatsächlich erheblich.

Ich find das ja auch toll, wenn das jemand zeitlich hin bekommt. Ich hab da bei weitem nicht die Möglichkeiten. Anstellung im Handel, Haus, 1 Frau und 2 Kinder.... Da bin ich schon froh, wenn ich 2x in der Woche 2 Stunden radeln kann.


----------



## Boshard (13. April 2012)

Ist unterschiedlich bei mir 
so bei 1000Km mal 150-200mehr oder weniger 

mit dem Rennrad hab ich dies jahr schon ca.300KM 
und mit dem MTB ca.200KM


----------



## Flowtec (13. April 2012)

*2009*
Laufen: 210km / MTB: 1390km / 14760 Hm / Trainingszeit: 105 Std.
*2010*
Laufen: 488km / MTB+RR: 2848km / 39878 Hm / Trainingszeit: 180 Std.
*2011*
Laufen: 163km / MTB: 1340km / 26762 Hm / Trainingszeit: 112 Std.
*2012 (bisher)*
Laufen: 84km / MTB: 366km / 5497 Hm / Trainingszeit: 35 Std.


----------



## MrFaker (14. April 2012)

MM76 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da mal von einem Durchschnitt von 20km/h ausgehe (MTB mit viel Geländeanteil), dann bist Du bisher jede Woche im Schnitt 18h gefahren..... Bei jeder Temperatur und jedem Wetter. Wie geht das? Wie machst Du das zeitlich?



ja viel RR max ca. 25-30h in der woche, aber ohne trainingslager alles hier im kalten/regen/schnee gefahren.


----------



## MM76 (14. April 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ja viel RR max ca. *25-30h in der woche*, .


 
 selbst wenn ich so viel Zeit hätte würde ich ehrlich gesagt bei weitem nicht so lange im Sattel sitzen wollen. Von daher: Hut ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (14. April 2012)

Seit 1.1. an die 4000km. Davon das allermeiste Arbeitsweg, ein bisschen RR und MTB gemischt.


----------



## Kriwo (14. April 2012)

Seit dem 1.1.2012 bin ich bisher 1120km und 17.000HM gefahren, davon etwa 850km mit dem CC-Bike und den Rest mit dem Enduro. 

Ich fahre aber nur noch nach Lust und Laune ohne ein bestimmtes Trainingsprogramm. Das hat mir damals über Jahre den kompletten Spaß am biken genommen, daher nun einfach wieder so!

Dummerweise fahre ich noch lieber Auto als Fahrrad, sonst würde noch einiges mehr an km zusammen kommen.


----------



## wildbiker (15. April 2012)

Seit 1.1.2012 bin ich 1323 km gefahren (Stand: 14.04.2012) incl. Arbeitsweg und WE-Touren-Kilometer. Macht dann meistens so ne Jahres-Km-Leistung von 5000 - 6000 km. Seit knapp 2 Jahren kein Rennrad (fehlt die Motivation dazu), sonst wärens nochmal einige km mehr...


----------



## hnx (15. April 2012)

Geschätzte 5000km pro Jahr plus die km, welche man "nebenbei" macht, zur Uni (gefühlte 500m, da geht man im Prinzip schneller hin und es kann auch keiner die Stadtschlampe entführen), zur Party, zum Einkauf, zur Eisdiele etc.

Habe kein festes Trainingsprogramm und fahre auch nur wenn ich Lust habe (Lust ist wetterunabhängig ), aber meistens wird das Rad doch einmal am Tag aus der Wohnung bewegt.


----------



## kozlofski (17. April 2012)

Seit 01.01.2012 bisher nur 300km 
__________________
HSE24 Gutscheincode


----------



## Cyclingtobi (19. April 2012)

im Jahr circa 4500 Km Arbeitsweg und sonst so "Trainingsmäßig" da ist alles mit drin Freundin, einKaufen, sonstiges nochmal 12000 Km!


----------



## armor (22. April 2012)

dieses Jahr seit 01.01. bislang 4000km


----------



## markmarkus (21. Mai 2012)

reine Trainingsfahrten

2010: 2000 km
2011: 3500 km
2012: bis jetzt 1200km

Alles bei beruflicher und familiärer Vollauslastung


----------



## Torpedo64 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich bin in diesem Jahr bisher die wenigsten KMs gefahren:

MTB = 700 & RR = 800 Kilometer 

Alle Jahre davor hatte ich fast das Dreifache um die gleiche Zeit


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2012)

Ich bin bei 1850km und 37200hm. Wegen Prüfungen/Arbeiten komm ich leider nicht so zum Biken wie ich will. Auch geht durch Skifahren/Boarden und Bikepark auch einiges an Tagen weg. Nach Prüfungen will ich richtig durchstartet und dann evtl auch meine erste Transalp machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (28. Mai 2012)

Soviel das ich mit dem Beruf und der Freizeit keinen Stress bekomme!


----------



## Scaler94 (28. Mai 2012)

Bisher 9500km, allerdings nur mit dem Rennrad


----------



## longbike (30. Mai 2012)

5400km und 72000Hm davon sicher einiges mit Stirnlampe


----------



## Devilz1985 (21. August 2012)

Dieses Jahr ca 1800 KM und 22000 HM bis jetz,alles mit nem MTB!
Angestrebt sind mind. 2500 Km


----------



## Deleted 246666 (21. August 2012)

Ich habe erst wieder seit dem 1. Mai angefangen mit RR und MTB fahren habe jetzt in den knapp 4 Monaten etwa 2800km und 13.000hm gemacht


----------



## wildbiker (21. August 2012)

Seit 1.1.2012 bis heute, 21.08.2012: 5192 km (MTB: Arbeitsweg, Touren, Rennen)


----------



## maddda (23. August 2012)

Bis jetzt 7285


----------



## Eisdielenjunkie (23. August 2012)

seit dem 4.06.12 mit meinem neuem MTB, für mich ausreichend gute 1482km  ... Arbeitsweg 20km hin und her + Einkaufen + Kumpels besuchen sowie die kleineren Touren 

ma kieken watt am Jahresende so druff steht


----------



## Sickgirl (23. August 2012)

Bei mir sind es jetzt 11 347 km, allerdings bin ich das meiste mit meinem Randonneur gefahren. Aber demnächst wird mein Liteville fertig, dann will ich wieder mehr ins Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveWayne (30. August 2012)

Jetzt im ersten richtigen Bikejahr mit richtigem Bike 

aktuell MTB 2242 km
           RR    396 km

Sonst viele Berge, Klettern usw. aber die KM zähl ich jetzt ned auf


----------



## Jungspund (30. August 2012)

Zu wenig.


----------



## Saitex (30. August 2012)

Habt ihr alle ein Messgerät am Bike?

Welche gibt es zum empfehlen, die gut funktionieren und keine Wartung benötigen?

Ich würde auch mal gern meine Kilometeranzahl wissen


----------



## maddda (30. August 2012)

Kabelgebunden, einfach, aber funktioniert:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1050/a18630/bc-1009.html


----------



## p00nage (30. August 2012)

Ich find die km sind uninteressant, aussagekräftiger sind die HM. ;-)


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. August 2012)

Wow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matschgo (30. August 2012)

1150km horizontal
22km vertikal


----------



## Cillit (30. August 2012)

Letztes Jahr 1000....
Dieses Jahr etwas mehr. Leider gibt es bei uns nicht sehr viele Möglichkeiten in der nähe nach Feierabend , höhenmeter zu Trainieren.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jungspund (30. August 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich find die km sind uninteressant, aussagekräftiger sind die HM. ;-)


Nein, aussagekräftig sind Stunden und Watt.


----------



## SteveWayne (30. August 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich find die km sind uninteressant, aussagekräftiger sind die HM. ;-)


 
Beim MTB HM 31136  reicht das?


----------



## EvilDevil (30. August 2012)

2012 bisher:




(Aufgezeichnet mit Garmin Edge 800 / Ausgewertet bei trainingstagebuch.org)
Mit dem Laufen hab ich erst vor kurzem angefangen, habe mich zum Strongmanrun überreden lassen ;-)


----------



## maddda (31. August 2012)

5 Stunden für 18km laufen


----------



## EvilDevil (31. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> 5 Stunden für 18km laufen



Ja, das passiert, wenn man das garmin vergisst und dann mit altem nokia handy und sportstracker bluetooth ohne gps gelaufen ist -keine aufgezeichnete strecke - keine km...


----------



## maddda (31. August 2012)

Mir passiert sowas auch ständig


----------



## Isar2 (31. August 2012)

Habe heute die 8000 km im Regen gerade noch so fertig bekommen. Weiter gehts, die 12 muß auch dieses Jahr wieder dran stehen.


----------



## danheg (31. August 2012)

ich fahre jetzt seit 1.5 jahren aktiv jeden tag... das 1. jahr waren es ca 7500 km / ges.zeit 326 stunden (20km/45min täglich), das letzte halbe jahr 30km täglich..
gruss, daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (5. September 2012)

Dieses Jahr noch nicht mal 5.000, scheiß Arbeiten .


----------



## schnellejugend (5. September 2012)

10000, davon ca. 200 mit dem Rad.


----------



## Linoge (6. September 2012)

a


----------



## Sylvester68 (8. September 2012)

Letztes Jahr 9500km , diese Jahr bin ich bei 7500 km. Alles MTB. Fahre am Tag ca. 500Höhenmeter im Training. Bei Touren werden es schnell mal 1000 und mehr.


----------



## corfrimor (10. September 2012)

Ich fahre jedenfalls immer mehr als Ihr


----------



## Sylvester68 (10. September 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr noch nicht mal 5.000, scheiß Arbeiten .



Stimmt. Die Arbeit versaut einem das ganze Leben !


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. September 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich fahre jedenfalls immer mehr als Ihr



Immer zweimal mehr wie du 

Ich hab momentan etwas über 3,5t km 2012 gemacht.


----------



## bbmob07 (13. September 2012)

*lol* da kann ich mit meinen 171 km ja überhaupt nicht mithalten


----------



## freeridealex (13. September 2012)

Momentan stehe ich bei ca. 3500km und ca. 50000hm für 2012. Wie meine Vorredner schon so treffend gesagt haben: Wenn die Arbeit nur nicht wäre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (22. September 2012)

bislang in 2012:

knapp 14000km und 150000hm mit Rennrad 12000 und 2000 MTB


in 2011:
12834 km und 140000hm mit Rennrad 9000 und 3800 mit MTB


in 2010:
rund 8000km 70000hm alles MTB

in den 3J zusammen noch 2100km Laufen und 200h Spinning im Studio


----------



## Dennis.93 (22. September 2012)

Alter falter,
Was hier an km gefahren wird ist echt hart.
ich habe letztes jahr so 3,5t km und dieses soll min. ne 4 davor stehen.
Alles wegen dem doofen ABI!!!


----------



## maddda (22. September 2012)

Abi is keine Ausrede, bin in der Abiturzeit auch 850-1000km im Monat gefahren, so wie sonst auch, ist alles eine Frage, wie man so seinen Tag strukturiert


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. September 2012)

Gerade in der Abiphase bin ich viel gefahren, da hat man doch eh nichts zu tun.


----------



## Dennis.93 (22. September 2012)

okay ich weiß ja nicht was für ein abi ihr gemacht habt aber ich muss ganz schön Paucken.
Vielleicht schalte ich auch einfach langsamer als ihr und muss mir das alles hart erarbeiten.
Aber meine Zeit ist eher weniger als mehr in der Abizeit.


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

abi war geil. morgens 2h lernen .. mittagessen, 2h lernen und den rest vom tag frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (22. September 2012)

Dennis.93 schrieb:


> okay ich weiß ja nicht was für ein abi ihr gemacht habt aber ich muss ganz schön Paucken.
> Vielleicht schalte ich auch einfach langsamer als ihr und muss mir das alles hart erarbeiten.
> Aber meine Zeit ist eher weniger als mehr in der Abizeit.



Sport macht klug.

Weniger lernen, man ist sowieso nur eine begrenzte Zeit aufnahmefähig. Eine Runde mit dem Rad macht alles besser.


----------



## Dennis.93 (22. September 2012)

Naja so leicht ist das ja nicht, muss ja auch noch in die Schule, habe ja nicht den ganzen tag frei.
Naja soll das ja auch nicht entschuldigen sondern nur erklären das ich so "wenig" fahre. 
wie lang ist eure Hausrunde?


----------



## maddda (22. September 2012)

Hausrunde gibt es bei mir nicht wirklich, ich fahre halt das, was ich in der jeweiligen Trainingseinheit geplant hab. 
Und bei längeren GA Sachen auch eigentlich immer unterschiedliche Sachen, sonst wirds doch langweilig


----------



## wildbiker (22. September 2012)

Hausrunde ist bei mir Weg zur und von der Arbeit. Am WE gibts dann dafür die etwas ausgedehnteren Touren und viel mehr Höhenmetern...

Heute die 6000 km -Marke geknackt... mal sehen wieviel noch dazukommen. Gefahren wird erstmal bis der erste Schnee fällt...


----------



## elmono (23. September 2012)

Ihr habt fürs Abi gelernt? Ich hätte gerne noch mal so viel frei verfügbare Zeit...

Muss gerade feststellen, dass meine Fahrleistung scheinbar echt unterdurchschnittlich ist: rund 3,1TKM (100 Rennrad) und 56k hm in 2012 bisher.
Naja, ca. 50h Arbeit/Woche + Familie halt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. September 2012)

Ich denke, dass das an dem 12-Jahre-Abi liegt. Da hat man einiges mehr an Leistungskursen. Ich bin froh, noch 13 Jahre gemacht zu haben und somit ebenfalls ums Lernen herumgekommen zu sein.
Ach ja, ich bin bei etwas über 2500 km bis Anfang Juli. Seitdem bin ich nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## jaja (24. September 2012)

bis jetzt 12000, alles mtb.


----------



## Zerosven (24. September 2012)

jaja schrieb:


> bis jetzt 12000, alles mtb.



Ähm ja ... IRRE  Respekt!

Ich bin bis jetzt 4500km mit 90.000HM und das fand ich schon ganz ordentlich.. naja muss ich wohl noch ne Schüppe drauf legen


----------



## stubiklaus (24. September 2012)

Meine Runde edet selten so wie sie gedacht war.
Eine kleine Runde wird schonmal zur Such und Erkundungstour


----------



## Kama59971 (27. September 2012)

Bis jetzt in 2012
5280 km und 100147 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krumbeer (10. Oktober 2012)

Bis jetzt in 2012:
RR 2150, MTB 475, Laufen 1750


----------



## Isar2 (10. Oktober 2012)

Stand heute: 9212 km seit Januar. Bin im Plan mit den angestrebten 12000 km.

Grüße, Isar2


----------



## .Steinhart (10. Oktober 2012)

Habe meine Signatur mal aktualisiert und kopiere sie nochmal rein...

Ziele 2012 Stand 10.10.2012
7000km Gesamt
Rennrad | 1170km
Mountainbike | 1573km
Trekkingbike | 3594km
Gesamt | 6337km (90%)

Morgen kommen nochmal 70km MTB dazu. Ohne meinen Arbeitsweg auf dem Trekkingrad hätte ich das Ziel aber nicht erreicht, obwohl ich im letzten Jahr knapp 6000km (nur Rennrad) gefahren bin.


----------



## Schulle (21. Oktober 2012)

Aktueller Stand von heute (alles mit dem MTB):
4.348 km und 28.474 Hm

Ziel 2012: 5.000 km

Ich dachte schon ich fahre "relativ" viel, aber wenn
ich mir hier so manche km von Euch so anschaue be-
komme ich echt Komplexe... Seid Ihr alles Singles oder
habt Ihr keine anderen Hobbys


----------



## MrFaker (21. Oktober 2012)

viel zuviel 

http://www.strava.com/athletes/159550


----------



## .Steinhart (18. November 2012)

.Steinhart schrieb:


> Habe meine Signatur mal aktualisiert und kopiere sie nochmal rein...
> 
> Ziele 2012 Stand 10.10.2012
> 7000km Gesamt
> ...



Aktualisiere nochmal meine Signatur... Ziel erreicht


----------



## Deleted 217913 (19. November 2012)

Bisherige dokumentierte Werte:

Mountainbike:     3993 km
                     50.455 Höhemmeter

Laufen:               674 km


Zwischendurch kommt noch sporadisch bissl  Schwimmen dazu und auch unregelmäßiges Badmintonspiel.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (19. November 2012)

Zerosven schrieb:


> Ähm ja ... IRRE  Respekt!
> 
> Ich bin bis jetzt 4500km mit 90.000HM und das fand ich schon ganz ordentlich.. naja muss ich wohl noch ne Schüppe drauf legen


 

Bei über 90.000 Höhenmetern sind aber die positiven und die neagtiven Höhenmeter zusammengezählt, oder ?


----------



## maddda (19. November 2012)

Die Benzinersparnis is aber auch pessimistisch gerechnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dunkelfalke (19. November 2012)

3800 km dieses Jahr.
Dabei muss ich allerdings dazu sagen, letztes Jahr waren es um die 200, und davor 15 Jahre lang nix. Ist, denke ich, ganz gut für den Anfang.


----------



## Sylvester68 (19. November 2012)

Dieses Jahr waren es bei mir über 10.000km auf dem Mountainbike. Und noch ist das Jahr nicht zu Ende. In 2 Wochen bin ich zum Mountainbiken auf Gran Canaria. Ich glaube ich bin schon ein bisschen verrückt. Aber lieber verrückt, als gar kein Spaß im Leben. 

Sylvester


----------



## BENDERR (19. November 2012)

mit dem rad mehr als mit dem auto,
aber trotzdem zu wenige.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (20. November 2012)

wenn ich mir die km hier so anschaue ist's ja fast nichts, aber im gegensatz zu letztem jahr mein ziel von 2000km schon erreicht.

bis jetzt *2050km* / *58'200hm* bergauf / *149h* fahrzeit.

... und auch bei mir mehr km mit dem bike als mit dem rennauto (benzinersparnis ~580 liter ).


----------



## Stubenrocker (20. November 2012)

Bis heute 6500km, hauptsächlich durch die Arbeitsradelei.


----------



## Sylvester68 (21. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich finde es ja interessant, wie Ihr den Verbrauch in Liter Kraftstoff umrechnet. 

Wie rechnet Ihr dann eigentlich Geländefahrten und Downhills ? Gelände macht bei mir 80-90% , Downhills max 1% aus. Ja, die Downhillpassagen sind immer viel zu kurz !!!

Sylvester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerosven (21. November 2012)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> Bei über 90.000 Höhenmetern sind aber die positiven und die neagtiven Höhenmeter zusammengezählt, oder ?



Ne das sind "nur" die Höhenmeter "Aufwärts" wer zählt schon den Downhill mit?!

Inzwischen bin auch auch bei 5810km und 119000 HM  : )


----------



## bike_ef (23. November 2012)

Ich trau mich kaum, das hier zu schreiben angesichts der obigen Zahlen.

Hab gestern mein angepeiltes Ziel von 2.500km erreicht (ca. 60% MTB / 40% Cross-Bike) und fahre sicher noch ein paar km.
Hab halt nicht ganz soo viel Zeit zum Biken (da is ja noch Arbeit & Familie & und 2x/Woche im Gym).


----------



## maddda (23. November 2012)

Stand gerade eben:
561:09:00 h 	10.660,70 km


----------



## B767 (23. November 2012)

Stand per heute 9847 KM. Die 10.000er Marke war mein Jahresziel, das sieht für einen 'gewöhnlichen' Arbeitnehmer recht gut aus. Ich habe jetzt so die 11er Zahl im Auge, zumal ich wettertechnisch nicht zimperlich bin.

Grüsse aus dem Pott


----------



## maddda (23. November 2012)

Sollteklappen denke ich


----------



## Kriwo (23. November 2012)

Ich finde es echt wahnsinnig, was der ein oder andere hier fährt. Ich als Student mit viel Freizeit habe es in 2012 auf gerade 4177km und 71.000HM gebracht, und ich bin echt nicht selten unterwegs.


----------



## xaviberlin (23. November 2012)

Respekt für die Leistungen. 

Klausur-, krankheits-, faulheits- und wasweißichnichtbedingt hab ich ca. 2500 bis 3000 auf dem (Anfang September geklauten ) Tacho stehen.


----------



## maddda (23. November 2012)

Wer klaut denn TachosIs ja voll Banane


----------



## xaviberlin (23. November 2012)

Frag mich nicht...einmal (weil grad von der Feuerwehr gekommen) mit dem "guten Radel" zur Schule gefahren und dann...zap, Steckbleche und Tacho weg. Seitdem wird die Stadtschlampe für jeden Kleinscheiß genutzt...


----------



## mikekc22 (23. November 2012)

Hi,
ich bin letztes Jahr circa 3.800km mit meinem Rennrad gefahren.
Dieses Jahr wird es aber denk ich leider weniger, wegen Schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubereiter (23. November 2012)

Hallo
Ich komme grade mal auf ca1250km.
Bischen Rolle demnächst noch dabei..
Naja 10-12h Tag 5x die woche da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit.
Naja und dann teilweise bei Sauwetter hab ich keinen bock.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Sickgirl (24. November 2012)

Im Moment sind es 14 300 km und 146 000 hm. Mein ziel sind die 16 000 noch zu knacken.


----------



## .Steinhart (24. November 2012)

Heute war ein trockener Tag mit 58km in 3 Stunden 10 Minuten.


----------



## Zoda (25. November 2012)

Gesammt dieses Jahr bissher: 5450 km in 393h und 111000 hm, mal schaun wieviel es dieses jahr noch wird, gefahren bin ich an 157 Tagen.


----------



## Ede (3. Januar 2013)

> so, wie jedes jahr der obligatorische schw**zvergleich:
> 
> In 1999: 2823 km
> 
> ...



2012: Dahon Faltrad 2854 km, MTB: 158 km

Gruß Ede


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2013)

2012: 380Einheiten	 625:33:00 h	 12.067,20 km


----------



## wildbiker (3. Januar 2013)

2012 mit 8209 km beendet. gefahren in 240 Tagen


----------



## Billybob (3. Januar 2013)

2012: 4125km


----------



## ruedigerg (3. Januar 2013)

2012: 12000 Km Gesamt. 7000 km Crosser, 1000 km Rennrad, 4000km MTB.
Habe September 2012 mit dem Laufen angefangen. Bis zum Jahresende ca. 80h gelaufen.

Ziel 2013: einige Rad-Marathons und Lauf-Halbmarathons


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (3. Januar 2013)

Mit 9 Wochen Schlüsselbein-Zwangs-Pause in 2012 -> 4765 Km & 43165 Hm.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2013)

Trotz 5-monatigen Auslandssemesters ohne Rad 3186 km.


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (3. Januar 2013)

Bilanz 2012 - mein erstes Rad-Jahr

1) Eine Familie
2) Ein fulltime Job
3) 341h Training/Rennen
    *) 7500km (2600 MTB / 3700 Ergmoneter / 700 Strasse und ein wenig laufen)
    *) 66000hm


----------



## J.O (3. Januar 2013)

Dieses Jahr 3098km mit RR und MTB zusammen. Mit dem RR ca 2000km


----------



## Sylvester68 (3. Januar 2013)

in 2012 bin ich 11600 km gefahren. Allein im Dezember auf Gran Canaria waren es in 20 Tagen 1000km mit mehr als 20.000hm. Alles mit dem MTB.

Von mir aus könnte langsam der Frühling kommen.


----------



## x-rossi (3. Januar 2013)

seit anfang november 2012 war ich knapp 40 stunden auf der rolle. leider weiß ich nicht, wieviele kilometer das sein könnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (3. Januar 2013)

J.O schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr 3098km mit RR und MTB zusammen. Mit dem RR ca 2000km



Respektable Leistung in 3 Tagen


----------



## kandyman (3. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre so ca. 3600km ins Büro und 5000km offroad, mit ca. 60000hm.


----------



## elmono (4. Januar 2013)

Immer wieder krass, was manch einer neben Job und Familie so beisammen bekommt. 

Bei mir in 2012:
4.132km / 63.400hm aufgezeichnet, davon
310km Laufen (seit August)
2.399km MTB
1.127km RR
296km Rolle
+ noch ein paar km Skitouren und Langlaufen

Ziel 2013: Etwas mehr trotz weiterem Nachwuchs und neuem Job, mal gucken obs klappt.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (4. Januar 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Ich fahre so ca. 3600km ins Büro .



Täglich?


----------



## Billybob (4. Januar 2013)

einfache strecke nehme ich mal an...?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Januar 2013)

2012 waren es bei mir genau 3912km, davon 3282km nur vom Weg auf Arbeit (8 oder 14km einfach - je nach Lust & Laune). Das Bergfahrrad wurde leider etwas vernachlässigt...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

In 2012 komme ich auf 5630 Kilometer.


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Januar 2013)

Bei mir waren es 15 400 km und 157 000 hm. Die 16 000 habe ich leider nicht mehr gepackt.


----------



## Mulk (5. Januar 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 15 400 km und 157 000 hm. Die 16 000 habe ich leider nicht mehr gepackt.



Woher nimmst du die Zeit für sowas?
So viele km schaff ich nichtmal mit dem Motorrad und selbst mit'm Auto benötige ich dafür ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Januar 2013)

Single, keine Kinder. Jeder setzt seine Prioritaeten anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialer (5. Januar 2013)

ich hab 2012 knapp 4.100 km geschafft. Leider dadurch mein Ziel (mind. 5.000) nicht erreicht. Mal schaun obs dieses Jahr klappt


----------



## s4shhh (5. Januar 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 15 400 km und 157 000 hm. Die 16 000 habe ich leider nicht mehr gepackt.


das ist schon echt krass, fährst du mitm Rad auch zur Arbeit und deine täglichen Dinge erledigen?!
Das sind ja dann rund 42km JEDEN Tag


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (5. Januar 2013)

Die Auswertung meines Garmin sagt folgendes:

6272.73 km
95.884 hm

die viele Stunden auf der Rolle nicht mit gezählt


----------



## Dot (5. Januar 2013)

2012: 3672 km und 38456 hm, nach meinem Garmin.

Bei drei Monaten Zwangspause.

Also, den Ständen der anderen nach ist der Km-Stand kaum eine Erwähnung wert.


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. Januar 2013)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Täglich?


----------



## geronet (5. Januar 2013)

2012: 11.555 km und 188.536 hm, MTB und Rennrad zusammen.


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Januar 2013)

s4shhh schrieb:


> das ist schon echt krass, fährst du mitm Rad auch zur Arbeit und deine täglichen Dinge erledigen?!
> Das sind ja dann rund 42km JEDEN Tag



Ich fahre zwar jeden Tag zur Arbeit, aber diese Fahrten zähle ich nicht dazu. Die 15000 sind reine Freizeitfahrten.


----------



## Schtiereo (6. Januar 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar jeden Tag zur Arbeit, aber diese Fahrten zähle ich nicht dazu. Die 15000 sind reine Freizeitfahrten.



Mein Golf zählt die dazu....2012 warens trotzdem nur 12000 Km!
Die 15000 Km waren aber zum Großteil mit der Teersäge?


----------



## Sarrois (6. Januar 2013)

100.000Hömes sind die Untergrenze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeI (7. Januar 2013)

2012:

15.000km Rad 
1.500km joggen
5.000km Auto

(auch eine ordendliche Klimabilanz....)


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2013)

Wenn du nur mit dem Rad aus Spaß gefahren bist, dann is sie trotzdem schlechter als wenn du nicht gefahren wärst

Aber ordentliche Laufleistung


----------



## Deleted 217913 (7. Januar 2013)

Fahrrad                            4.100 km
Joggen                                445 km
Auto (priv. und dienstl.)      35.000 km


----------



## Schtiereo (7. Januar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> 100.000Hömes sind die Untergrenze


----------



## Sarrois (7. Januar 2013)

Schtiereo schrieb:


>



Stimmt doch überleg mal wie oft wir in den letzten drei Monaten auf Stuifen, Hohenstaufen, Tegelberg etc. waren.

Dagegen können die Dauerschleicher nedd anstinken.


----------



## Schtiereo (7. Januar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Stimmt doch überleg mal wie oft wir in den letzten drei Monaten auf Stuifen, Hohenstaufen, Tegelberg etc. waren.
> 
> Dagegen können die Dauerschleicher nedd anstinken.



Mein Tacho hat keinen Höhenmesser....aber könnte hinhauen, wenn noch die ganzen HM in den Alpen dazugerechnet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. Januar 2013)

2012: 16000km, 700h


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (8. Januar 2013)

Macht ihr auch was anderes außer Biken?  

Meine bessere Hälfte mault bei meinen knapp 7000 km schon das ich nie zu Hause bin.


----------



## BENDERR (8. Januar 2013)

einfach schneller fahrn


----------



## MrFaker (9. Januar 2013)

2012: 19.000km und 210.000hm - 656h = ca. 7,5% von der Jahresverfügung (also wirklich minimal)

2013: 600km und 12.000hm - 24h


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (9. Januar 2013)

Ein Schnitt von 29 km/h....

18700km Rennrad?


----------



## hans97 (9. Januar 2013)

Wie viele Kilometer habt ihr jetzt ,also 2013 schon ?


----------



## Gerippe (9. Januar 2013)

370


----------



## gscholz (9. Januar 2013)

Dank erstmaliger bzw. jetzt zweitmaliger Teilnahme am Winterpokal bin ich 2012 auf 11.940 km gekommen, alles MTB und inklusive der Fahrwege zur Arbeit. Die letzten Jahre waren es eher 6000 bis 8000 km.


----------



## MrFaker (9. Januar 2013)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Ein Schnitt von 29 km/h....
> 
> 18700km Rennrad?



jap, knapp 100km MTB, 30km fuß.


----------



## B767 (9. Januar 2013)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Macht ihr auch was anderes außer Biken?
> 
> Meine bessere Hälfte mault bei meinen knapp 7000 km schon das ich nie zu Hause bin.



bei meinen 11000 KM im letzten Jahr kam da auch öfter der Spruch "Du hast nur noch Fahrrad im Kopf", die Frage "Hast du heute noch was vor?" ist da gelegentlich mit leichter Ironie versehen . Aber meistens nimmt sie es humorvoll.

Grüße aus dem Pott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans97 (9. Januar 2013)

Hey hab mal ne Frage wie viel Kilometer muss man fahren um bei einem Marathon im April vorne mit zu fahren


----------



## Sarrois (9. Januar 2013)

hans97 schrieb:


> Hey hab mal ne Frage wie viel Kilometer muss man fahren um bei einem Marathon im April vorne mit zu fahren



Die Frage sollte heißen mit welchem Pharmakonzern


----------



## guckmalhierher (9. Januar 2013)

Hm... Schwer zu sagen, da ich kein Freund vom Fahrradcomputer bin.

Grob geschätzt komme ich über 6000 km im Jahr, wobei die Strecke Zuhause->Arbeitsplatz->Zuhause ganz sicher den großen Teil ausmacht. I.d.R. bin ich monatlich zw. 220-250 km mit dem MTB am Wochenende unterwegs.


----------



## pixelquantec (10. Januar 2013)

hans97 schrieb:


> Hey hab mal ne Frage wie viel Kilometer muss man fahren um bei einem Marathon im April vorne mit zu fahren



ca. 1131,4km


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (10. Januar 2013)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> ca. 1131,4km



Na das ist aber wirklich nur ca. und gaaaanz grob geschätzt...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (10. Januar 2013)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> jap, knapp 100km MTB, 30km fuß.



Na dann klingt der Wert logisch, nur ist für dich nicht ein Rennradforum besser geeignet?


----------



## Tramper (10. Januar 2013)

Jan - Dez 2012 nur MTB
8364 km
125639 hm
an 193 Tagen
15,5 kmh im Schnitt


----------



## Sarrois (12. Januar 2013)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Mein Tacho hat keinen Höhenmesser....aber könnte hinhauen, wenn noch die ganzen HM in den Alpen dazugerechnet werden.



Einen Tacho mit Höhenmesser können Herren in Deinem fortgeschritten Alter eh meist nicht mehr bedienen


----------



## king_cobra_disc (16. Januar 2013)

Dieses Jahr vielleicht 300Meter zum einstellen des neuen Radcomputers 

Letztes Jahr 1100 km.

Leider hatte ich kaum Zeit 

Dieses Jahr schätze ich mal mit über 2000-3000 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (16. Januar 2013)

hans97 schrieb:


> Wie viele Kilometer habt ihr jetzt ,also 2013 schon ?




279,30 km...


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Januar 2013)

Distanz:340,03 kmPositiver Höhenunterschied:2.899 m

Letztes jahr 

Distanz:8.428,30 kmZeit:462:37:55 h:m:sPositiver Höhenunterschied:66.950 mØ Geschw:18,2 km/hØ HF:136 bpmØ Schrittfrequenz (Laufen):--Ø Trittfrequenz (Fahrrad):77 1/minKalorien:286.091 cal


----------



## roulyourboat (17. Januar 2013)

Weiss nicht obs hier schon mal gepostet wurde.

http://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/nachr...arer-stellt-neuen-Weltrekord-auf;art93,224444

*91'250km* in einem Jahr (mit RR) finde ich schon irgendwie verrückt.

Ich selber komme auf geschätzte 1500km pro Jahr mit dem MTB und ca. 500km mit dem Stadtvelo.


----------



## keF (17. Januar 2013)

LetztesJahr Jahr waren es ca. 1480km mit dem MTB.

Für dieses Jahr sind über 5000km geplant.

Dazu einen Urlaub im Harzgebirge und eine Alpenüberquerung. Ansonsten werde ich via GPS mir Touren aus dem Netz laden und spontan an Wochenenden einen kleinen Tagesausflug machen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mal zwei Jahre in Folge an den 10.000 gekratzt, geb mich jetzt mit Hälfte zufrieden. Ist zu stressig.


----------



## Qya (17. Januar 2013)

Letztes Jahr warens so knapp 1000 Km.
War auch mein erstes Jahr, für dieses Jahr sind min. 4000 Kilometer geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_cobra_disc (17. Januar 2013)

Das ist echt krass..... 10 Stunden täglich auf dem Rad.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Januar 2013)

Der ist Rentner... der macht das Richtig. Und ohne Motor. Bei der guten staatlichen Vorsorge heutzutage.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (18. Januar 2013)

Naja ich glaube nicht, dass ein Rad so viele Kilometer überlebt????


----------



## Boogiemonster (18. Januar 2013)

Respekt an die Vielfahrer. 
Ich fahre wohl einfach nur langsam, obwohl ich viel Zeit investiere :-D

2012: 2.100 km 

2013 mit etwas Nightriden immerhin schon 83 km 

Ziel dieses Jahr : 3.000 km


----------



## elmono (18. Januar 2013)

king_cobra_disc schrieb:


> Naja ich glaube nicht, dass ein Rad so viele Kilometer überlebt????



Was soll denn, abgesehen von Verschleissteilen, nicht überleben?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Januar 2013)

Tramper schrieb:


> Jan - Dez 2012 nur MTB
> 8364 km
> 125639 hm
> an 193 Tagen
> 15,5 kmh im Schnitt


Respekt!
Eine mittlere Steigung von 15% und das mit einem Schnitt von 15,5 km/h.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (18. Januar 2013)

Dann war aber nichts mehr bis auf dne puren Rahmen original. Das meinte ich.


----------



## Bernie_HD (18. Januar 2013)

Hier mal meine Statistiken, seit 2010:

2010: 6.177km, 29.190Hm, 446:55:03h; davon 2.937km, 7.417Hm, 148:57:21h zur Arbeit (an ca. 99 Tagen)
2011: 5.362km, 47.291Hm, 472:38:26h; davon 2.894km, 5.050Hm, 144:45:07h zur Arbeit (an ca. 93 Tagen)
2012: 4.948km, 52.009Hm, 406:11:49h; davon 2.213km, 4.457Hm, 115:29:25h zur Arbeit (an ca. 72 Tagen)

Obwohl die Strecken kürzer werden, fühle ich mich fitter...

Edit:
2013 bisher: 257km, 377Hm, 13:23:03h


----------



## Speichennippel (18. Januar 2013)

2012:
4487km mit dem MTB
8578km mit dem Rennrad
Darin sind ca. 4500km Pendelweg zur Arbeit enthalten.
2 Fahrten waren über 500km
4 Fahrten waren über 400km
2 Fahrten waren über 300km
Die längste MTB Fahrt war 180km.
Auf die Art ließen sich die restlichen km einigermaßen mit der Familie synchronisieren.


----------



## Tramper (19. Januar 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Eine mittlere Steigung von 15% und das mit einem Schnitt von 15,5 km/h.


 Danke, habs nicht nachgerechnet, hat mein Sigma Rox9.0 so ausgespuckt.
Wenn man, ich sag mal, älter ist, muß man noch lange nicht zum alten Eisen gehören. 
Kalorienverbrauch laut Rox9.0 327.876

Ähmmm
wie rechnet man denn die Durchschnittliche Steigung mit den vorhandenen Daten denn eigentlich aus? Hab ich irgenwie vor langer Zeit mal verpasst wie das geht.

Noch ne Frage.

Rechnet der Rox9.0 bei den gesamten Höhenmetern in der Statistik eigentlich nur die bergauf HM oder auch die bergab? Bei den Tagesangaben, da kann man sie ja getrennt ablesen.
Der Schnitt von 15,5kmh passt, aber bergauf bei 15%, auch wenns bergab schon mal mit 60kmh und mehr abgeht, ich weiß nicht so recht.
Hat wer eine Antwort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tramper (19. Januar 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Eine mittlere Steigung von 15% und das mit einem Schnitt von 15,5 km/h.



Habe meine Daten noch mal überprüft, ist alles korrekt, sind nur die bergauf HM. Aber wie du auf die mittlere Steigung von 15% kommst ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel.
Ich komme da auf ganz was anderes, wenn ich mir die einzelnen Touren so anschaue.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (20. Januar 2013)

Es sind ja auch nur 1,5 % Steigung und nicht 15%. Also nix besonderes in dem Falle.

Der Oldie hat einfach deine HM durch deine KM geteilt. Da kommt 15 heraus, nur sind das halt nicht Prozent, sondern 15m je Km, also 1,5 %.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Januar 2013)

sorry, ihr habt recht!



Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Der Oldie hat einfach deine HM durch deine KM geteilt. Da kommt 15 heraus, nur sind das halt nicht Prozent, sondern 15m je Km, also 1,5 %.


Na, so wieder auch nicht, aber nur im Kopf rechnen ist halt doch riskant.
Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (20. Januar 2013)

OK, einigen wir uns darauf, du hast das Komma vergessen


----------



## hdamok (20. Januar 2013)

2012
Distanz: 10891,03 km
Positiver Höhenunterschied: 104660 m
2013
Distanz: 396,40 km
Positiver Höhenunterschied: 1464 m


----------



## Devilz1985 (10. März 2013)

Devilz1985 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ca 1800 KM und 22000 HM bis jetz,alles mit nem MTB!
> Angestrebt sind mind. 2500 Km




Ja bei mir sind es 3200 KM und 37930 HM´s geworden 2012... dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich bissel mehr 
bis jetz 450 km in den Beinen + feuer und Flame fürs biken


----------



## Kama59971 (11. März 2013)

Kilometer 2012:              6251
Höhenmeter:              115684


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Bis jetzt dieses Jahr 2405km, aber viel davon auffer Rolle deswegen nur 13.300hm


----------



## king_cobra_disc (11. März 2013)

rolle zählt doch gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Für mich schon, ich fertige sehr viel meiner Einheiten auf der Rolle im Winter ab, teils wegen Wetter, aber auch oft weils für ne Runde draussen Zeitmäßig net reicht...


----------



## mod31 (11. März 2013)

Wieviel km sind für dich eine Stunde Rolle?
...von 10 bis 40 is da alles möglich...


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Ca. 22. bei mir unterscheiden sich die Schnitte. Von draußen und Rolle kaum


----------



## Silas-Sig (14. März 2013)

Mal eine Frage von nem Anfänger! 

Wie berechnet ihr so genau die Höhenunterschiede?


----------



## osarias (14. März 2013)

runtastic


----------



## maddda (14. März 2013)

Öh das macht bei mir das Garmin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_cobra_disc (14. März 2013)

bei mir der polar cs 500+


----------



## Silas-Sig (14. März 2013)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 

Runtastic ist sicher erstmal das günstigste. Funktioniert das gut? Bin grad beim laden...


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. März 2013)

2011:
2500km
75 000Hm
2012:
1500km
80 000Hm

die Differenz kommt durch einen Mehranteil an Tragestrecken zusammen


----------



## Helius-FR (14. März 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> runtastic



Was alles andere als Genau ist. 

Genauer wird es mit Barometrischer Messung. 



Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3 LTE mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tramper (14. März 2013)

2013 inkl. heutige Eiskaltrunde:
1647km
19116hm an Berg affe.


----------



## Cubereiter (15. März 2013)

Hallo
Die Frage wie die Höhenmeter ermittelt werden??
Ich machs nach Gefühl.
Ich hab teilweise gefühlte 456532Hm,und das bei einer 20km Runde am Saisonanfang.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. März 2013)

Na so auf die 7000-8000 läufts insgesamt scho raus.Das is aber alles dabei ink der täglichen Fahrererei ins Geschäft...


----------



## HB76 (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bis jetzt dieses Jahr 2405km, aber viel davon auffer Rolle deswegen nur 13.300hm



Mumpitz, die km auf der Rolle sind Augenwischerei und nur zum angeben gut. Wenn dann geht es um die zeit und mehr nicht. 

Es gibt einfach keine gesamtübersetzung um überhaupt sagen zu können wie viele km man so im stehen fährt, wie auch das Rad bewegt sich ja auch nicht. 
Hihi 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

> Mumpitz, die km auf der Rolle sind Augenwischerei und nur zum angeben gut. Wenn dann geht es um die zeit und mehr nicht.



Gut mit der Zeit kann ich auffer Rolle noch besser angeben...2012 waren es 330 Stunden Rolle...von insgesamt 625 Stunden.

ich finde immer eine Stunde Rolle zählt mer als eine draußen. Du trittst mehr, weil dauerhaft und es ist langweiliger


----------



## BENDERR (16. März 2013)

du bist ja fast so viel rolle gefahren wie ich 2012 insgesamt.. 
mit so viel training würd ich mir an deiner stelle mal überlegen in der BuLi zu starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

Ich konzentrier mich halt auf die ganz langen Sachen...sprich 24h usw, sonst würde ich auch net so viel fahren


----------



## HB76 (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Gut mit der Zeit kann ich auffer Rolle noch besser angeben...2012 waren es 330 Stunden Rolle...von insgesamt 625 Stunden.
> 
> ich finde immer eine Stunde Rolle zählt mer als eine draußen. Du trittst mehr, weil dauerhaft und es ist langweiliger



330 Stunden Rolle? Hast du angst vor die Tür zu gehen? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

Ich kann einfach gut auffer Rolle sitzen und manchmal ist es halt schon dunkel wenn ich dann Zeit fürs Radfahren hab. Oft isses  bei mir auch statt Sofa +Fernsehen. Ausserdem war ich doch letztes Jahr immerhin 295 Stunden draussen fahrn


----------



## alf2013 (27. März 2013)

an die 3000 km mit dem mtbike. 
rund 500 km mit der "stadtschlampe"

dazu kommen halt noch die anderen sportarten ...


----------



## Al_Gebra (21. Juli 2013)

Vor genau einem Jahr kaufte ich mir ein MTB...das erste Fahrrad seit meiner Kindheit. In den letzten zwölf Monaten bin ich 2300 km gefahren. Besser gesagt in acht der zwölf Monate, denn zwischen 15.11. und 15.03. bin ich gerade mal 43 km gefahren. Bescheidenes Ziel für die nächsten zwölf Monate: 3000 km.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Juli 2013)

Hi


2012: 
2570 Km/ 44800 Hm

2013 bis gestern:
1300 Km/ 20800 Hm


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## wildbiker (21. Juli 2013)

schon ne ganze Weile gesundheitlich angeschlagen, daher auch weniger km als die Jahre zuvor...dennoch seit 1.1.2013 bis heute: 3233,77 km (vergl. 2012: 4460,43 km)


----------



## soulbiker23 (27. Juli 2013)

MTB - XCM&XCO werte von 2013
bis jetzt mit einem Monat Verletzungspause: ca. 6.000km 81000hm 290 st.

denke ein normal sportlicher MTBler kommt so auf 8.000 bis 12.000km im jahr 

am ende is es aber auch egal hauptsache spass auf dem bike


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juli 2013)

seit november 2012: 4-6h pro woche. höhenmeter seit november 2012: 3.200hm

september 2013 alpencross: 7 etappen/396km/10.450hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (28. Juli 2013)

Seit November 2012 hab ich ca. 275h auf den Bikes gesessen, was ca. 4200km sind.


----------



## B767 (28. Juli 2013)

2013 Stand per heute: 6687 KM.

Grüße aus dem Pott


----------



## alfredo78 (29. Juli 2013)

na noch nicht so viele...ca 3000 km im jahr


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Juli 2013)

dieses jahr aber is ja noch etwas zeit 

Distanz:4.859,96 kmZeit:317:10:13 h:m:sPositiver Höhenunterschied: 54.574 m


----------



## freeridealex (29. Juli 2013)

Bei mir sinds in 2013 bislang 3500 km und 38000 hm. 
Denke mal dass es bis zum Jahresende noch 6000 km und 70000 hm werden könnten.
Servus


----------



## codit (29. Juli 2013)

In 2013 bisher 3750 km und 108000 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isar2 (29. Juli 2013)

Zwischenstand 7.456 km seit 1.1.2013. Läuft gut !!!


----------



## Federkern (31. Juli 2013)

2013 so far: 1876 km


----------



## Federkern (31. Juli 2013)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Zwischenstand 7.456 km seit 1.1.2013. Läuft gut !!!



 Holla, Respekt! Nicht schlecht!


----------



## RaceJones (31. Juli 2013)

lächrliche 1270km mit 26000hm.
los,lacht mich ruhig aus


----------



## Leon96 (1. August 2013)

Im Training (größtenteils ab Anfang April) mit dem MTB 2072 Kilometer mit 31073 Höhenmetern.

Hinzu kommen noch ca. 900 Kilometer mit 2400 Hm mit dem normalen Rad.


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2013)

Da ich täglich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre (einfach 24km) und das auch im Winter bin ich seit 01.01.2013 auf über 8000 km.


----------



## manurie (1. August 2013)

Tolle Leistung 
Kann leider nicht mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit fahren.


----------



## alba943 (2. August 2013)

Ohne Arbeitsweg, in 2013 bis dato genau 286Stunden 40 Sekunden, 4529,86km und positive 157719hm!


----------



## hdamok (2. August 2013)

2013
Distanz: 8236,72 km
Zeit: 412:20:13 h:m:s
Positiver Höhenunterschied: 90969 m

2012
Distanz: 10891,03 km
Zeit: 511:03:03 h:m:s
Positiver Höhenunterschied: 105513 m


----------



## moxrox (2. August 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> 2013
> Distanz: 8236,72 km
> Zeit: 412:20:13 h:m:s
> Positiver Höhenunterschied: 90969 m
> ...



Prima, viele Km aber vor allem auch viele Höhenmeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qya (2. August 2013)

Dank 2 unfällen erst bei 1500 Km


----------



## lubri (19. August 2013)

MTB : ca.340km

bis ende des jahres werden die jährlichen 900-1k km


----------



## jkmed (20. August 2013)

2700km bei guten 36500hm bis jetzt...und das Jahr geht erst los


----------



## baschner (21. August 2013)

Im Zeitraum 07. Juni 2013 bis heute, 21. August 2013 sind bisher:
1330 km
35963 hm


----------



## moneyball (21. August 2013)

Ich fahre ca. 3500 Km im Jahr mit dem Fixie zur Arbeit und ca. 2500 Km mit MTB + ca. 40.000 HM


----------



## santakruzzifix (22. August 2013)

fahre täglich 70 km. Jährlich rd. 25 Tkm. 
Jeweils in der Früh: 1,25 h. Und Abends 1,25 h. 

(RR, MTB, Rolle, Torpedo-3-Gang-Rad, Einkaufsmöhre) Höhenmeter? k.A. nutze keine Höhme-Uhr. Ist was für Bikebravoleser.

Wenn ich mal tot bin, habe ich wohl > 1.000.000 km auf der Uhr, ihr Luschen.


----------



## HB76 (22. August 2013)

Was bist du nur für ein Held. 
;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## baschner (22. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ... Rolle...





santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Höhenmeter? k.A. nutze keine Höhme-Uhr. Ist was für Bikebravoleser.



wärst wohl auch der Erste der seine Rolle in den Wald schleppt und dann runter "rollt"


----------



## Manolo2903 (31. August 2013)

Wegen bandscheibenvorfall bis jetzt ca 2000 km und ca. 25000 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fank (26. September 2013)

2013: 650km / 15.000hm incl. AX (250km/8000hm)
2012: 900km / 18.000hm incl. AX (240km/6000hm)


----------



## Ede (26. September 2013)

fank schrieb:


> 2013: 650km / 15.000hm incl. AX (250km/8000hm)
> 2012: 900km / 18.000hm incl. AX (240km/6000hm)





650 km und nur 15000hm? Wie hast Du Dich denn auf den AC vorbereitet im Flachland?


----------



## fank (26. September 2013)

Ede schrieb:


> 650 km und nur 15000hm? Wie hast Du Dich denn auf den AC vorbereitet im Flachland?



Kondition kommt ab Tag 4 ;-)
Das Rad bewege ich nur in den Bergen, siehe Meter/hm.

4 Wochen vor dem AX 2013 war ich im Ausland. War notgedrungen 1 Woche laufen und 2 Wochen im Studio auf so einem Liegerad (á 1-2h) - mache ich sonst nicht.


----------



## maddda (26. September 2013)

Bis heute: 9.098,74 km 	100.696 hm


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2013)

Ede schrieb:


> 650 km und nur 15000hm? Wie hast Du Dich denn auf den AC vorbereitet im Flachland?


warum muss man berge fahren, um berge fahren zu können? 

ich hatte vor meinem AC (400/11.000) nur 2.800 hm in den beinen. touren bin ich auch keine gefahren und habe mich auf eher kurze trainingseinheiten bis zu 90 minuten gestützt und pro woche maximal  4-6 stunden auf dem rad gesessen. den AC habe ich dann mit knapp 23 h reiner fahrzeit beendet. für so wenig vorbereitung ist das recht schnell.

es kommt also nicht darauf an, wieviele berge man fährt. es kommt eher darauf an, wie gut man seinen beinen und dem stoffwechsel beibringt, sich in definierten belastungssbereichen zu verhalten


----------



## Rumas (27. September 2013)

Wo wohnt ihr eigentlich alle das man bei so wenigen km so viel hm zusammenbekommt.

Um hier mal über 1000 hm zu kommen muss ich aber schon weit über 50km fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (27. September 2013)

Hab bis jetzt 2100km und circa 50.000Hm. Also hier in Winterberg kann man wenn mans wirklich drauf anlegt und sich auskennt die 1000Hm locker auf 20-25 km hinkriegen, wirklich Spass macht das auf Dauer aber nicht....


----------



## Leon96 (27. September 2013)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt 2100km und circa 50.000Hm. Also hier in Winterberg kann man wenn mans wirklich drauf anlegt und sich auskennt die 1000Hm locker auf 20-25 km hinkriegen, wirklich Spass macht das auf Dauer aber nicht....


Man muss halt die Steigungen alle mitnehmen. 
Meine Hausstrecke hat auch auf 24 Kilometer 895 Höhenmeter, und das bei uns hier im "platten" Wiehengebirge...

Mal als Beispiel: wenn ich explizit auf Kraft traininere, nehme ich mir einen Ansteig raus, und fahre den dann beispielsweise 6mal, sind dann 4,7 Kilometer, 435hm hoch, 435hm runter die 30 Minuten marke wird noch sehr knapp verfehlt...
 @_Rumas_ 
Wo wohnst du denn?
Weil wenn man auf einer Tour über 50Kilometer braucht, um die 1000 hm zu knacken, ist das echt heftig


----------



## Chainzuck (27. September 2013)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Man muss halt die Steigungen alle mitnehmen.
> Meine Hausstrecke hat auch auf 24 Kilometer 895 Höhenmeter, und das bei uns hier im "platten" Wiehengebirge...
> 
> Mal als Beispiel: wenn ich explizit auf Kraft traininere, nehme ich mir einen Ansteig raus, und fahre den dann beispielsweise 6mal, sind dann 4,7 Kilometer, 435hm hoch, 435hm runter die 30 Minuten marke wird noch sehr knapp verfehlt...


Ja da hast du recht, wenn man will kriegt man das wirklich fast überall hinAber ausser als spezielle gezielte Trainingseinheit wäre das nichts für mich. Hier kann man wenigstens einfach die 3-4 längsten Anstiege der näheren Umgebung hinternander fahren und muss nichts doppelt machen


----------



## moxrox (29. September 2013)

Rumas schrieb:


> Wo wohnt ihr eigentlich alle das man bei so wenigen km so viel hm zusammenbekommt.
> 
> Um hier mal über 1000 hm zu kommen muss ich aber schon weit über 50km fahren.



Ist bei mir ähnlich, wenn ich wirklich mehr hm fahren möchte dann wechsle ich auf ein RR oder MTB mit slicks und fahre längere Strecken auf der Straße da man schneller voran kommt und mehr hm mitnimmt z.B. kommen ca. 1400 hm bei 130km zusammen oder knappe 100km mit 800hm. Ausser ich würde erst mit dem Auto 70km zurücklegen, dann gibts auch Strecken mit ca. 80km und ca. 1800hm insgesamt wenn man die Erhebungen dort sammelt, das machst aber auch nicht regelmäßig dass du solch eine Strecke mit dem Auto erst fährst um Fahrrad zu fahren . Also ein richtiges Gelände für "Mountain" Bikes vor der Nase habe ich nicht, eher lauter Hügel dafür manche davon aber steil. Aber es reicht um Spass zu haben und Herausforderungen zu finden.

In zwei Wochen fahre ich für ein paar Tage an den Gardasee, ich hoffe das Wetter spielt dort noch mit...mal schaun.


----------



## Leon96 (3. November 2013)

Es wird langsam... 

3914 Kilometer mit 60915 Höhenmeter
+ gute 1500 Kilometer mit dem normalen Rad (Schulweg etc.)


----------



## wildbiker (3. November 2013)

Etwas über 5000 km seit Anfang des Jahres.


----------



## Sven339 (3. November 2013)

wenn ich jeden Sonntag ca. 40-50 km fahre und auch so noch ein bisschen, dann sind es im Jahr wohl ca. 2500 km.


----------



## Cubereiter (3. November 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> fahre täglich 70 km. Jährlich rd. 25 Tkm.
> Jeweils in der Früh: 1,25 h. Und Abends 1,25 h.
> 
> (RR, MTB, Rolle, Torpedo-3-Gang-Rad, Einkaufsmöhre) Höhenmeter? k.A. nutze keine Höhme-Uhr. Ist was für Bikebravoleser.
> ...



Hallo
Also einen 28'er schnitt.
Lass mich raten.immer die gleiche Strecke.Und auch jetzt, um diese Jahreszeit.
Bin begeistert.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Farmerbob (5. November 2013)

Hi,
um die 4400 km bis jetzt (alles mtb) 
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit dem biken angefangen habe und 2000 km gefahren bin, war dieses Jahr mein Ziel eigentlich um die 3000 km.
Naja jetzt hab ich das Ziel neu definiert und auf 5000 bis Ende des Jahres aufgestockt.
.


----------



## Bener (5. November 2013)

Hmm.. Scheiß Jahr insgesamt.. Deswegen auch bislang 0 km!! Fühl mich dennoch als Radfahrer. Die letzten Jahre bislang immer so 3000km/a.. Nächstes Jahr wird besser!

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (5. November 2013)

Bener schrieb:


> Hmm.. Scheiß Jahr insgesamt.. Deswegen auch bislang 0 km!!


Warum?


----------



## Bener (5. November 2013)

Will ich hier nicht breittreten... PN


----------



## stunni (5. November 2013)

Rolle gilt in meinen Augen nicht, man bescheisst sich da selbst. Nur die wahren km auf Asphalt oder Gelände sollten in die Wertung eingehen.
Ich fahre im Jahr mit dem MTB um die 8500 km. Dieses Jahr war leider nach einem schweren Sturz schon bei 4500 km Ende im Gelände.


----------



## Deleted253406 (6. November 2013)

900. Werden wohl auch nicht mehr werden.


----------



## maddda (6. November 2013)

stunni schrieb:


> Rolle gilt in meinen Augen nicht, man bescheisst sich da selbst. Nur die wahren km auf Asphalt oder Gelände sollten in die Wertung eingehen.
> Ich fahre im Jahr mit dem MTB um die 8500 km. Dieses Jahr war leider nach einem schweren Sturz schon bei 4500 km Ende im Gelände.



Eigentlich gelten auch nicht die KM sondern nur die Stunden auf dem Rad und da kann man dann die Rolle mit reinnehmen.

KM von der Rolle rechne ich immer mit. Mein schnitt unterscheidet sich auf der Rolle überigens nicht von dem draussen gefahrenen


----------



## kugelfischchen (6. November 2013)

Bis jetzt 1200 km.


----------



## Milan Racer (6. November 2013)

ab letzter Woche > 10.000km
200.000 hm mit MTB


----------



## haekel72 (6. November 2013)

2100km 55000hm, nur im Wald^^ und das als Anfänger!


----------



## armor (7. November 2013)

die letzten 3 vergangenen Jahre.
~8000km - nur mtb
~13000km - 10000RR 3000mtb
>16000km - 13000RR 3000mtb

dieses jahr stand heute:
>15000km 13000km RR 2000mtb

in summe rund >650h radfahren/a
 ohne Rolle, Spinning, Joggen und Skilanglauf (+ rund 100h)

pro anno rund 10 Wettkämpfe vorranging MTB aber auch RR - i.d.R. Extremstrecken/Marathons und Etappenrennen - aber als Hobbylusche mit Spaß an der Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (7. November 2013)

Bis es Jahr rum ist werden es grob geschätzt so 1800 sein.


----------



## codit (7. November 2013)

Dieses Jahr bis heute 186000m hoch (und dasselbe wieder runter) bei 6200km. Kommt noch was dazu, die Saison geht bis 31.12.


----------



## thor_snow (9. November 2013)

ca.13000 km im Jahr MTB / RR zusammen 

fahre fast jeden Tag zur Arbeit mit Bike und halt an freien TAg auch noch mit Fahrradgruppe oder mit Sohnemann wenn es die Zeit zuläßt


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. November 2013)

Wenn ich nicht durch Krankheit für einen Monat ausfallen sollte bis Ende des Jahres, sollten es dann doch ca. 8.000 km (80% AM/ 20% CC) sein, Höhenmeter ca. 160.00. 

Wären mehr, wäre dieses Jahr Motivation mit dem Bike zur Arbeit vorhanden gewesen


----------



## Matze-ST (26. Dezember 2013)

Mit meinem Arbeitsrad komme ich auf 2450 km. Klingt jetzt nicht nach viel, aber das Rad wurde praktisch nie außerhalb meiner Heimatstadt bewegt. Zur Arbeit hab ich auch bloß 7,5 km einfach, die dafür bei jedem Wetter abgespult werden.

Beim MTB weiß ichs gar nicht auswendig.... Schätze so 2000 km


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2013)

Bin dieses Jahr bei ca. 10.500 km mit dem MTB. Höhenmeter habe ich nicht gezählt. Es dürften aber sehr viele sein. Ich schätze pro Tag zwischen 400 und 600 hm (nur Bergauf)

Sylvester.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. Dezember 2013)

Dieses Jahr etwa 6000km gesamt, mit 45k hm. Ich wohne in der norddeutschen Tiefebene und fahr nur in der Freizeit


----------



## Leon96 (26. Dezember 2013)

Hatte eigentlich für dieses Jahr 5000 Kilometer geplant.
Bin aber jetzt Ende November/Anfang Dezember in ein ziemliches Loch gefallen.
2 Monate mit über 600 Kilometern bei über 110000 Höhenmetern in recht gutem Tempo war etwas viel.

Stehe jetzt momentan bei:
4798,26 Kilometer
76781 Höhenmeter
261.000 Kcal...


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2013)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich für dieses Jahr 5000 Kilometer geplant.
> Bin aber jetzt Ende November/Anfang Dezember in ein ziemliches Loch gefallen.
> 2 Monate mit über 600 Kilometern bei über 110000 Höhenmetern in recht gutem Tempo war etwas viel.
> 
> ...



600km zu 110 km Bergauf ?? Fährst Du ausschließlich Steilrampen hinauf  ?


----------



## Leon96 (26. Dezember 2013)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> 600km zu 110 km Bergauf ?? Fährst Du ausschließlich Steilrampen hinauf  ?


Das war natürlich ne null zu viel. Meinte natürlich 11000.


----------



## Milan Racer (27. Dezember 2013)

2013 dem Ende nah:

12000km MTB mit 210.000hm

euch allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr mit vielen schönen Stunden auf dem Rad


----------



## Mr. Svonda (27. Dezember 2013)

dieses jahr etwa 2'300km und 60'000hm


----------



## schurwald-biker (27. Dezember 2013)

dieses Jahr 2.150km, 40.700 Hm - davon 530 km Cyclocrosser, Rest MTB


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ca. 5000 km dieses Jahr und HM keine Ahnung.

Wären bestimmt einiges mehr gewesen, hätte ich nicht insgesamt 3 1/2 Monate Verletzungbedingt pausiert.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## slrzo (27. Dezember 2013)

Seit ich mein MTB habe Mitte/Ende Juli sind es ca. 800km damit gewesen und ~12.000hm.
Ansonsten täglich immer auf die Arbeit mitm Pedelec um nicht verschwitzt zu sein sowie zum einkaufen etc. dürften geschätzt 2.700km gewesen sein.


----------



## Torpedo64 (27. Dezember 2013)

12000km - 9200 RR + 2800 MTB. Nicht sooo viel wie sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longbike (28. Dezember 2013)

11.000 km am MTB bzw. Rennrad mit 135.000 Höhenmetern
1.000 km Laufen auf der Bahn mit 0 Höhenmetern


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Dezember 2013)

knapp 9700km - 5700 MTB & rund 4000km aufm Crosser (Straße + Wald)
dazu etwas mehr als 500km gelaufen


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Dezember 2013)

Distanz: 8.381,22 km
Zeit: 557:29:35 h:m:s
Positiver Höhenunterschied: 93.331 m


----------



## Milan Racer (31. Dezember 2013)

MTB: 2389km, 5m und 46cm
RR: 896km, 57m und 11cm
zusammen 22.974,49862hm positiv und 23.763,39200hm negativ


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Dezember 2013)

Sind bei mir so ~ 12.000 km mit ~ 160.000hm geworden, 80% mit dem Fully, 20% mit dem Hardtail.

Hab sogar irgendwann ein Leistungsschub gehabt, Gewichtsmässig hat sich nix getan. Dafür sind meine Beine und Waden wieder in Form 

Dann einen guten Slide ins neue Jahr!

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monkekhan (31. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir:
3167 km MTB (auch Straße um die alten Reifen komplett vom Profil zu befreien) in
193 h
je 11% Steigerung zum letzten Jahr!


----------



## filiale (31. Dezember 2013)

alter schwede habt ihr km geschruppt, seid ihr student oder arbeitet ihr im homeoffice


----------



## Paincake (31. Dezember 2013)

Seit Beginn meiner Aufzeichung im August sind es 680km in 44h mit dem MTB. 
Stadtfahrten und der Weg zum Geschäft messe ich nicht.


----------



## Speedskater (31. Dezember 2013)

Den Weg zur Arbeit messe ich schon mit, das sind immerhin morgens und abends je 24 km, wenn ich mich nicht auf dem Heimweg verfahre.
2011  11.126 km  111.280 hm
2012  10,660 km  55.280 hm
2013  13.224 km  76.600 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (31. Dezember 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> alter schwede habt ihr km geschruppt, seid ihr student oder arbeitet ihr im homeoffice



Student!

Mein obiger Kommentar war nur aus Spaß zu meinem Vorredner, der jeden zehnten Meter mitgezählt hat 
Saison 2013:

MTB 12.000km mit 217.700hm

Alles gute für 2014


----------



## Su1dakra (1. Januar 2014)

Na dann will ich auchmal: 2013 waren es 3029 km mit etwas über 30000hm.
Auf ein neues


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Januar 2014)

Hier habbich ja noch garnicht!

Aaalso, 2013 waren es, tataaa 19.000 Km!
Wurde knapp, am Ende dachte ich, ich schaffe nur 18.xxx aber die letzten 4 tage bin ich dann doch durchgefahren, was auch sehr schön war!
Habe dabei einen netten Menschen kennengelernt mit seinem XTR Plastebomber, und es war sehr gut, das Jahr so zu beschliessen!

Rad, rad, rad!

19.011 waren es genau.

Habe vor 5 Jahren mit rad angefangen, 1. Jahr waren es 6.000
2. Jahr schon um die 11.000
Dann gings los, kit jeweils um die 15K.
2013 lief es gut, wurde aber durch eine OP eingeschränkt.
Oktober 0 Km.


----------



## Chris_85 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte das letzte Jahr insgesamt 3.020 km. Davon 1902 km mit dem Fully und 1.118 km mit dem Hardtail.
Positiver Höhenunterschied: 38.414 m
Negativer Höhenunterschied: 44.448 m
Zeit: 225:51:08 h:m:s


----------



## mete (4. Januar 2014)

2013: 17500 km in 730 h.


----------



## Leon96 (4. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> 2013: 17500 km in 730 h.


Schnitt von 24?
Aber viel Rennradanteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (4. Januar 2014)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Schnitt von 24?
> Aber viel Rennradanteil?



Nö, alles MTB oder Crosser. Aber halt größtenteils im Flachland.


----------



## mod31 (4. Januar 2014)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Schnitt von 24?
> Aber viel Rennradanteil?



No, bei ihm bestimmt nicht!

Ich bin in 2013 auf 21046km gekommen. Habe aber bis über Jahresmitte ausschließlich auf dem Renner trainiert (wegen Kreuzbandriss im Herbst2012, sollte/wollte ich erstmal nicht ins Gelände) und bin völlig unstrukturiert gefahren, eben einfach viel gerollt. Ab Juli ging es dann auch wieder vermehrt ins Gelände, der Strassenanteil ist und bleibt bei mir aber hoch...

Leider kann ich keine Aussagen zu den Stunden machen.

EDIT: jetzt hatta schon vor mir geantwortet, aber ich lag richtig


----------



## loko. (4. Januar 2014)

6364km 
Hätte mehr sein können wenn da nicht die zwangspause wegen schlüsselbeinbruch gewesen wäre.


----------



## 3idoronyh (4. Januar 2014)

@mod31: 21K Km???
Gratulation und Respekt!

Fett, auch das chnelle ballern kenn ich.
Fette Leistung!

Ohne meine Op, die mich 5 Wochen lahmlegte....aber...hätte-hätte-Fahrradkette!


----------



## Leon96 (4. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Nö, alles MTB oder Crosser. Aber halt größtenteils im Flachland.


Respekt!
Mein Schnitt ist dagegen gruselig... 16,6....
Auf Asphalt 20,8 (2150 Kilometer 12000hm)
Im Gelände 14,1 (2750 Kilometer, 63000 hm)
*
Ist aber mein erstes Jahr auf dem Rad gewesen


----------



## rODAHn (23. Januar 2014)

2013: 3.908 Km und 47.000 Hm


----------



## Peyrer (25. Januar 2014)

Gesamt Rad KM - 4.150 - Höhenmeter sinds 26.100  und Dauer - 165 Stunden
Rennrad - 2200 KM und Höhenmeter 12.700 und Dauer - 77 Stunden
Mtb - 650 KM und Höhenmeter sinds  12.400 und Dauer -  40 Stunden
Crosser - 200 KM und Höhenmeter sinds 1.000 und Dauer 8 Stunden
Ergometer - 1100 KM  Dauer-40 Std.

ist ausbaufähig


----------



## Sven339 (25. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich mir manche Leistungen ansehe: Verdient Ihr mit dem Radeln Geld. Bei mir langt es gerade für einmal die Woche ein paar Stunden und dann auch nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## Sickgirl (25. Januar 2014)

Kommt halt auf deine Prioritäten an. Ich bin glücklicher Single, fahre gern und auch bei schlechten Wetter. Da kommt schon einiges zusammen.


----------



## Sven339 (25. Januar 2014)

Achso nein, ich umfahre sogar die Pfützen und fahre langsamer wenn es schlammig wird. hehe
Momentan trocknet es ja nur schwer.

Naja, aber noch zwei Monate, dann könnte es die ersten schöneren Tage geben hier am Rhein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (25. Januar 2014)

Sven339 schrieb:


> Verdient Ihr mit dem Radeln Geld./quote]
> 
> Wenn ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahre bin ich, je nach Verkehrschaos zwischen 30 min und 1:15 h unterwegs. Wenn ich mit der S-Bahn fahre, mit ein mal Umsteigen, bin ich von Tür zu Tür auch 45-50 min unterwegs.  Ich habe die Möglichkeit in der Firma zu duschen, also fahre ich mit dem Rad zu Arbeit einfach 24 km und benötige je nach Wetter/Wind/Tagesform eine Stunde +- 10min. Effizienter geht es nicht, spart Geld und die Zeit für den Arbeitsweg ist sinnvoll genutzt. So komme ich nur für die Fahrt zur Arbeit schon auf 10 Mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## BENDERR (25. Januar 2014)

Peyrer schrieb:


> Gesamt Rad KM - 4.150 HM - 26.100 Dauer - 165
> Rennrad - 2200 HM - 12.700 D- 77
> Mtb - 650 HM - 12.400 D- 40
> Crosser - 200 - HM 1.000 D- 8
> ...


Mach mal ordentliche Angaben.
Was heißt 26.100 Dauer? 26.100 km?
und was soll die 165? ist das die anzahl der einheiten? d.h. du fährst im schnitt bei jeder einheit > 150 km?


----------



## schlawusi (25. Januar 2014)

2012:6100km
2013:5800km
2/3 Treckingrad=meisten Arbeitsweg
1/3 MTB Touren 30-80km und AX

Ziel 2014:7000km
Gruß
Schlawusi


----------



## Leon96 (25. Januar 2014)

Sven339 schrieb:


> Bei mir langt es gerade für einmal die Woche ein paar Stunden und dann auch nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt...


Wetter?


----------



## Peyrer (25. Januar 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Mach mal ordentliche Angaben.
> Was heißt 26.100 Dauer? 26.100 km?
> und was soll die 165? ist das die anzahl der einheiten? d.h. du fährst im schnitt bei jeder einheit > 150 km?



Stimmt, kommt nicht ganz deutlich, die große Zahl sind die Höhenmeter 26.100 Dauer 165 Std. sorry ich überarbeite


----------



## BENDERR (26. Januar 2014)

Peyrer schrieb:


> Stimmt, kommt nicht ganz deutlich, die große Zahl sind die Höhenmeter 26.100 Dauer 165 Std. sorry ich überarbeite


Ah, jetzt hab ichs. 
Durch die "falsch" gesetzten bindestriche wars etwas verwirrend..


----------



## Cruiserweight (28. Januar 2014)

Letzte Saison (immer ab der dritten September-Woche gezählt) 8370km. In der laufenden sollen die 10000 fallen. Ist mein viertes Jahr auf dem bike.


----------



## B767 (28. Januar 2014)

Per 31.12.2013 konnte ich mir meine KM Zahl gut merken: 12345 
In knapp 8 Jahren bin ich Rentner, dann geht noch etwas mehr.


----------



## Qya (30. Januar 2014)

Letztes Jahr gut circa doch die 3000km geschaft, aktuell mach ich Pause, aber Winterschuhe sind geordert.
Im Februar gehts wieder richtig los.
Hab mir für dieses Jahr min. 4200 km vorgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (22. Februar 2014)

Dieses Jahr erst 1300km MTB, 400km RR und 300km Laufen...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Februar 2014)

Ganz interessant an der Sache find ich auch den Sprit und die Km, die man NICHT verblasen hat. Bei mir waren das reine Arbeitsstrecke in 2013 5721Km, was bei meiner Karre etwa 750 Liter Super gespart hat. Bei durchschnittlich 1,55 Euro pro Liter kann ich mir da n Paar nette Spielsachen fürs Ratt kaufen 
Insgesamt waren es 2010 0Km, 2011 8200km, 2012 12800 km und 2013 13400km. Jeweils gut zwei Drittel Rennrad. Ziel 2014 ist die 15K- Marke 
Und jetzt raus aufs Bike,- die Sonne scheint!


----------



## elTioLoco (8. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zugegeben auch eher Schönwetter fahrer - als ich vor ca. 15 Jahren in Australien lebte, hatte ich auch das 
Gefühl jede Welle mitnehmen zu müssen, egal wie 'unruhig' die See nach ner stärkeren Windphase war. 
Heutzutage würde ich (im Urlaub) nur gehen, wenn die See mich dazu einlädt .. 

Beste Grüße!
www.edata-management.com


----------



## Leon96 (9. März 2014)

Dieses Jahr bis jetzt:
1382 Kilometer
12987 Höhenmeter
76 Stunden und 5 Minuten
18,164 km/h
ca. 75% Asphaltanteil


----------



## elTioLoco (9. März 2014)

da ist ja jmd. akribisch !! und fleißig - ich glaube meines Neujahresliste war zu kurz .. 

Beste Grüße!
www.edata-management.com


----------



## Hofbiker (9. März 2014)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr bis jetzt:
> 1382? Kilometer
> 12987 Höhenmeter
> 76 Stunden und 5 Minuten
> ...


Ganz kann das nicht stimmen? KILOMETER? ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (9. März 2014)

wieso kann das nicht stimmen? Das wären doch nur 14 Ausfahrten mit je 100km. so unwahrscheinlich ist das doch nicht mit nem Rennrad z.b.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## herbert2010 (9. März 2014)

Doch das geht 

Distanz: 1.215,72 km
Zeit: 90:13:35 h:m:s
Positiver Höhenunterschied: 15.121 m
Ø Geschw: 13,4 km/h

alles am Enduro c.a 40% aspahlt muß ja zu den trails fahren


----------



## Leon96 (9. März 2014)

@Hofbiker 
Wo bitte soll da denn das Problem sein?
Ich habe kein Rennrad, nur mein MTB.
Bin halt etwas Grundlagen gefahren.
Die harten Touren mit > 2000 hm hats dieses Jahr noch nicht gegeben.
Alllerdings war ich zwischendurch auch noch krank gewesen.
Im April gehts nochmal ne Woche nach Frankreich,  Trainingslager. 
Da kommen nochmal etwa 700 Kilometer dazu.

Der Beweis:

http://www.strava.com/athletes/3973697
Das sind gerade mal läppische 20 Kilometer am Tag.
Im Winterpokal bin ich nichtmal in den Top 200


----------



## Leon96 (9. März 2014)

....


----------



## Hofbiker (9. März 2014)

Leon96 schrieb:


> @Hofbiker
> 
> Wo bitte soll da denn das Problem sein?
> 
> ...



ich glaube 1382 Km zu den HM stimmen nicht!


----------



## Leon96 (9. März 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> ich glaube 1382 Km zu den HM stimmen nicht!


Doch leider schon. 100hm auf 10 Kilometern im Schnitt, wie gesagt,  viel Grundlage. 
Meine Hausstrecke mit 24 Kilometer und 890 höhenmetern bin ich dieses jahr noch gar nicht gefahren. ..


----------



## Hofbiker (10. März 2014)

ltcharm schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: Seid ihr arbeitslos???
> Selbst ich als Schüler hätte nicht Zeit im Durchschnitt 40km jeden Tag im Jahr zu fahren! Was arbeitet ihr denn!?!
> Ich würde es so aufschlüsseln:
> 
> ...


Ein Freund von mir fährt von Februar bis in den Dezember je nach Wetter 5 mal in der Woche ca. 28 Kilometer ins Büro und die selben KM wieder mit ca. 650HM nach Hause. Bringt im Jahr ca.  18.000  -200 00 km mit den anderen Touren zusammen.


----------



## Leon96 (17. April 2014)

Kleines Update:
2437 Kilometer
24081 Höhenmeter 
18,2 km/h im Schnitt

Wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## Deleted253406 (17. April 2014)

Führt ihr da Buch oder habt ihr immer ein GPS dabei?

Letztes Jahr waren es nur 905. Lungenriss hat mich ausgebremst.
Dieses Jahr wäre ich mit 1.500 km zufrieden.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. April 2014)

Distanz: 2.119,67 km
Positiver Höhenunterschied: 24.840 m


garmin immer dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (18. April 2014)

Ich benutze hier im Forum die Trainingsverwaltung, habe da ein ganz guten Übersicht über meine ganzen Räder.


----------



## Leon96 (18. April 2014)

@Uncle_Ti 
Ich fahr immer mit GPS-Pulsuhr kombiniert mit Strava.


----------



## B767 (18. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bis zum 12.04 = 2630 KM
dann Schlüsselbein durch und erstmal Pause. 
Das werden also ruhige Ostern. 
Ich hoffe, gegen Ende Mai mit leichten Strecken wieder beginnen zu können.

Grüße aus dem Pott.


----------



## Leon96 (3. Juni 2014)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update;
läuft bis jetzt ganz gut dieses Jahr! Kann ich echt nicht meckern!

3390 Kilometer
31670/37100 Höhenmeter (Strava/Runtastic)
186:35 Stunden
Schnitt: 18,2 km/h

Im Vergleich:
2013: 4800 Kilometer / 70.000 Höhenmeter


----------



## haschCube (4. Juni 2014)

ltcharm schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: Seid ihr arbeitslos???
> Selbst ich als Schüler hätte nicht Zeit im Durchschnitt 40km jeden Tag im Jahr zu fahren! Was arbeitet ihr denn!?!
> Ich würde es so aufschlüsseln:
> 
> ...


hi
arbeite und hab 2 kinder.
12000-14000km im jahr
fahr so ca 3 mal in der woche in die arbeit = 180km
und ein mal am wochenende so 4 stunden.
macht in der woche so um die 300km, mach im jahr so um die 14000km
lg harry


----------



## manurie (5. Juni 2014)

Arbeitswegfahrer pfft, ich fahre nur mit dem Auto zu Arbeit, Bike nehme ich nur um Spass zu haben. Bei mir sind es ca. 10-15h/Woche. Kilometer zählen sagt nix über die Intensität der Tour aus.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Juni 2014)

@manurie, 10-15h/Woche sagt auch nix über die intensität aus. 
Ich fahre auch um mehr Spass zu haben 24km einfach mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Bist Du schon mal im Raum Frankfurt/M im Berufsverker mit dem Auto gefahren? Ich lach mich jeden Morgen weg, wenn ich die armen Menchen in ihren Blechkisten im Stau sehe.


----------



## Leon96 (5. Juni 2014)

Leon96 schrieb:


> 3390 Kilometer
> 31670/37100 Höhenmeter (Strava/Runtastic)
> 186:35 Stunden
> Schnitt: 18,2 km/h


@ intensität
Herzfrequenz: 140.9 (68% der HFmax.)


----------



## manurie (6. Juni 2014)

@Speedskater stimmt, die Stundenzahl ist auch keine richtige Aussage. Man müsste schon ein Leistungsmessgerät verwenden und die erbrachte Arbeitsleistung listen. Ich kenne fast sämtliche Pendlerstaustrecken in DE, muss mich ziemlich oft durch den Grossraum Köln stauen. Ich kann nicht mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit fahren, somit war die Bemerkung Arbeitswegfahrer leicht ironisch gemeint. Ich fahre deshalb nur zum Spass nach oder vor Arbeit und muss keine Strecke im eigentlichen Sinn bewältigen. Ich hatte die Woche schon 4x Spass und 3x davon auf völlig unbekannten Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jadubbs (2. Januar 2015)

2014 bin ich auf 6700 km mit dem MTB gekommen .
Davon sind 6200 km Arbeitsweg; 193 Fahrtage.

Die einfache Strecke zur Arbeit ist 16 km und wir haben eine super Dusche.
Da gibt es einige Kollegen die sehr regelmässig fahren.
Das Wetter war immer so, dass Radfahren ging.
Ok, einige Tage waren nieselpiesel; aber nach etwas Eingewöhnung geht aus das.
Für mich ist das gleichzeitig auch der Ausgleichssport zur Arbeit.


----------



## manurie (2. Januar 2015)

Ich kann jetzt auch endlich zur Maloche radeln, einfache Strecke sind 15km, aber wenns morgens regnet dann steig ich auf die Karre mit 4 Rädern um. Der Vorteil Rad ist: Vollkommen staufrei und stressfrei ankommen, und topfit/hellwach ist man auch bei der Ankunft. Mir hat man noch eine 12,8km lange Radtrasse/Radschnellweg, vollkommen kreuzungsfrei, angelegt.


----------



## Leon96 (2. Januar 2015)

Abrechnung 2014 


220 Aktivitäten
8222,2 km 
474h 44min
101.458 hm


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Januar 2015)

Distanz: 7.176,79 km
Positiver Höhenunterschied: 93.726 m


----------



## wildbiker (2. Januar 2015)

2014: 6673 km
Touren und arbeitsweg...


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Januar 2015)

13 916 km und 114 000 hm just for fun.

Knapp 1000 km Arbeits- und Einkaufsfahrten (wohne fast neben der Arbeit), Stadtrad hat aber kein Tacho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Gebra (2. Januar 2015)

In meinem zweiten MTB-Jahr waren es 2.732 km und 20.428 hm, auch alles just for fun. Im ersten MTB-Jahr waren es noch 2.289 km und 8.628 hm.


----------



## norman68 (2. Januar 2015)

Komplett waren es 12280km

HT = 3138km (Arbeitsweg)

MTBs
CC-Fully = 389km (ist nun verkauft da ich es nicht mehr fahre)
AM-Fully = 786km

CX
Focus CX = 3312km (Verkauf wegen Neukauf eines China-CX)
China-CX = 1136km

RR
Tarmac = 3381km
Focus Cayo = 138km (Neukauf im November)


----------



## Milan Racer (2. Januar 2015)

240000hm 
Frohes Neues 2015


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2015)

12.317,47 km 127.884 hm
Damit ein ganz kleinwenig mehr als 2013


----------



## P4LL3R (3. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mein MTB erst im Juni gekauft, daher hab ich nur 1567km. Im Winter und bei Schlechtwetter bin ich auf dem Ergometer gefahren, dort hab ich ca. 2000km geschafft. Dieses Jahr wird es hoffentlich mehr, vor allem mit dem Rad draußen, am Ergometer ist es doch recht langweilig. Evtl. kommt dieses Jahr auch noch ein Rennrad dazu.


----------



## gstyleds (4. Januar 2015)

2014 gesamt:

1.600 km
31.000 hm
Nur just4fun, kein Arbeitsweg, meist Schönwetter und alles vor der Haustür im Sieger-/Sauerland.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (4. Januar 2015)

2014, total mit allen drei bikes, auch nur just4fun, hometrails und touren in den bergen: 3021 km, 86700 hm, 218 h


----------



## MTBing (4. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mein neues Bike seit Anfang Oktober 2014 und verfolge auch erst seitdem meine Daten vollständig. Immerhin habe ich es in der Zeit auf 1352 km gebracht und bin happy


----------



## kamikater (4. Januar 2015)

Bei mir waren es in 2014 15.814 km und 158.933 hm; alles mit dem MTB.


----------



## mete (4. Januar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> 240000hm


750h Gegenwind...knapp 19.000km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim87 (5. Januar 2015)

Da ich März 2014 erst angefangen habe sind es 1730km und 17790hm geworden.
Alles MTB


----------



## malben (5. Januar 2015)

2014:

2630 km mit ~ 42600 Hm. 
Fahrzeit ca. 190 Stunden nur  (Trail-) Touren.


----------



## Jogi (6. Januar 2015)

2014:
2.700 km / 38.040 hm MTB + RR + Trekker
allerdings war meine Saison Mitte Juni schon beendet


----------



## Bandito76 (8. Januar 2015)

Seid Ihr alle Lehrer von Beruf...?
Wann um Himmels Willen fahrt Ihr denn die ganzen Kilometer?
Ich komme auf 1000km - im Jahr, nicht im Monat oder die Woche....


----------



## isenegger (8. Januar 2015)

2014 MTB: 3300km mit 81000hm.
Wenn ich nicht den direkten Arbeitsweg mache, sinds mind 350hm auf 11km. Dies hin und zurück sind 22km und 700hm durch den Wald. Eine halbe Stunde früher aus dem Haus und im Geschäft duschen, so ist der Sport gut im Alltag machbar. Dazu kommt ab April 2mal pro Woche ein etwas längerer Arbeitsweg und mit den Touren kommen die hm zusammen.

Dazu noch etwa 300km und 2500hm mit dem Renner plus den nicht gezählten direkten Arbeitsweg mit dem "Familienrad".


----------



## Sickgirl (8. Januar 2015)

Das ist schon klar, das man das mit 1000 Jahreskm nicht verstehen kann, genau so wie es mir unverständlich ist, das man so wenig fährt.  1000  bin ich letztes Jahr in 74 h gefahren. 

Ich selber arbeite im Schnitt 50 h die Woche., bin glücklicher Single ohne familiäre Verpflichtungen. 2-3 unter der Woche nach Feierabend eine 50 km Woche. Alle längeren Wege mit dem Rad. Wenn ich etwa meine Mutter in Ungarn besuche brettere ich da halt in 4 Tagen runter.

Dazu habe ich halt auch 35 Tage Jahresurlaub und die werden natürlich vorzugsweise auf dem Rad verbracht.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (8. Januar 2015)

In 2014 folgende "Betätigungen":

Mountainbiken rund 4.300 km mit knapp 60.000 Höhenmetern, obwohl ich im November und Dezember krankheitsbedingt und durch Zeitmangel kaum auf's Rad gekommen bin.

Außerdem noch:
Laufen rund 500 km, beste Zeit für einen Halbmarathon war 1:49:29, also gar nicht sooooo schlecht.
Zwischendrin gehe ich noch sporadisch ins Fitness-Studio für ein wenig Krafttraining und ab und zu Badminton spielen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Januar 2015)

Bandito76 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr alle Lehrer von Beruf...?
> Wann um Himmels Willen fahrt Ihr denn die ganzen Kilometer?
> Ich komme auf 1000km - im Jahr, nicht im Monat oder die Woche....



Das wurde hier schon viel zu oft gefragt. Wo liegt das Problem? Ich arbeite Vollzeit, bin kein Single und hätte trotzdem mehr als die diesjährigen 8700 km (Crosser und MTB) fahren können. Und ich habe schon einen Großteil meiner Urlaubstage abseits des Rades verbracht.
Und ich war auch zu oft krank...
Nach der Arbeit 1- bis 3-mal die Woche aufs Rad und am WE 1-2 Touren. Da reichen auch 2-3 Stunden/Tour.
Bei 1000 km im Jahr würde ich z. B. wohl einfach meine Räder verkaufen.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Januar 2015)

Bandito76 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr alle Lehrer von Beruf...?
> Wann um Himmels Willen fahrt Ihr denn die ganzen Kilometer?
> Ich komme auf 1000km - im Jahr, nicht im Monat oder die Woche....


 
Ich fahre täglich mit dem Rad 24 km einfach auf Radwegen an der Nidda entlang zur Arbeit, da kommen schon mal 240 km/Woche zusammen. Im Monat sind das dann schon 960 km und wenn man ca. 10 Monate im Jahr arbeitet 9600 km. Dazu kommen ein Alpencross + ein paar Tage am Gardasee mit ca. 700 km und die Sonntagsausfahrten zur Eisdiele/Biergarten/usw. mit 40 - 130 km. Dann kommen schon mal 13800 km im Jahr zusammen.

Und wenn Du dich jetzt fragst, warum fährt jemand täglich 48 km mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, abgesehen von  Fitness-Faktor macht es kein Spaß im Berufsverkehr von Karben nach Frankfurt-Rödelheim und zurück zu fahren. Mit der S-Bahn mit umsteigen bin ich 45 bis 50 Minuten unterwegs. Mit dem Rad benötige ich ca. 60 Minuten, Bestzeit ist 46 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (8. Januar 2015)

Bandito76 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr alle Lehrer von Beruf...?
> Wann um Himmels Willen fahrt Ihr denn die ganzen Kilometer?
> Ich komme auf 1000km - im Jahr, nicht im Monat oder die Woche....


Ne, Schüler.... 
Zweimal unter der Woche und zweimal am Wochenende -> 8-12h pro Woche

Aber das Lehrer viel Zeit haben ist ja so oder so irgendwie ein Vorurteil das sich hartnäckig hält...


----------



## Der böse Wolf (8. Januar 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Aber das Lehrer viel Zeit haben ist ja so oder so irgendwie ein Vorurteil das sich hartnäckig hält...



Also unsere Lehrernachbarn nehmen auf jeden Fall immer unsere Pakete an 
Außer in den 12 Wochen Ferien, da sind sie immer mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs.

Und zum Thema in 2014 waren es 3.163km und 74.992hm, alles MTB


----------



## Leon96 (8. Januar 2015)

@Der böse Wolf 
Kommt wohl wirklich auch auf die Schule an...
Aber ich wollt später definitiv keine Vorabi und Abiklausuren korrigieren.
Da gehen pro Schüler schon mal 3h bei drauf... Wenn der Kurs dann mal 25 Schüler hat ists dumm gelaufen...

Und der "Kleinkram von Klasse 5-10 halt noch dazu...

Damit ich noch was sinnvolles beitragen kann:
2015 -> 260 Kilometer, 3500 Höhenmeter, 16h


----------



## malben (8. Januar 2015)

Bandito76 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr alle Lehrer von Beruf...?
> Wann um Himmels Willen fahrt Ihr denn die ganzen Kilometer?
> Ich komme auf 1000km - im Jahr, nicht im Monat oder die Woche....


Fahre ca. 120 km / Monat  -> 30 km / Woche. Mal mehr, mal weniger.  Ich hab bekannte die sind in 2014 ~6500 km in 388 Stunden gefahren, ok Er sitzt 5x / Woche auf dem Bike.
Wer's kann....


----------



## Milan Racer (8. Januar 2015)

Zeit hat jeder gleich viel!
Ist nur die Frage welche Prioritäten man setzt


----------



## Bandito76 (8. Januar 2015)

Nix für ungut, aber wenn ich mir so die Jahresfahrleistungen und die Höhenmeter ansehe - nicht nur das die meisten von Euch Lehrer sein müssen, ihr wohnt auch noch alle irgendwo im Himalaya.
Also Hand auf's Herz und frisch drauf losgelogen *duck und wech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (9. Januar 2015)

Das ist mal wieder typisch, alles was außerhalb der eigenen Vorstellungskraft liegt kann nicht sein und ist deshalb gelogen.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2015)

Und nur weil Du ein Weichei bist und der Arsch auf dem Sofa festgeklebt ist, sind wir alle Lügner?


----------



## Milan Racer (9. Januar 2015)

Ich habe jeden meiner 240000hm selbst erstrampelt. Ist es doch ein MTB Forum hier und da fährt man eben hoch und runter 
Aber wo soll das hinführen wenn man hier seine Daten auch noch rechtfertigen muss?
Finde die Aussage von Bandito76 lächerlich, denn genau du versteckst dich doch hinter deiner Kinderfratze


----------



## Peter Lang (9. Januar 2015)

Meine Bilanz für 2014
6294km  davon 5133 mit dem Mountainbike und 1161 mit dem Rennrad.
90927 Höhenmeter
388 Stunden

Eigentlich bin ich ganz zufrieden, ärgert mich im Nachhinein nur daß ich nicht die 100000hm geschaft habe. Aber als ich mir das überlegt habe wars etwas spät im Jahr. Mal sehen wie es dieses Jahr wird.


----------



## Bandito76 (10. Januar 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und nur weil Du ein Weichei bist und der Arsch auf dem Sofa festgeklebt ist, sind wir alle Lügner?



Schade das die Ironie nicht als solche erkannt wurde... Und nur weil ich nicht 10.000km im Jahr radel heißt das ja nicht das ich nur auf'm Sofa sitze. Aber wie dem auch sei - so sollte das nicht rüber kommen.
Achtung, Ironie 2.0: Bei den Reaktionen könnte einem ja der Spruch "getroffene Hunde bellen" in den Sinn kommen.

So, ich habe fertig - also Feuer frei!


----------



## Sickgirl (10. Januar 2015)

Ein bißchen nagt es ja doch an dir, das es nur so wenig sind, sonst würdest du hier nicht so sticheln sonder gelassen drüber stehen.


----------



## rayc (10. Januar 2015)

Ich staune auch immer wieder wie einige Leute auf so wenige Kilometer und Höhenmeter kommen. 
1000 km im Jahr bedeutet 2.7 km pro Tag , das nenne ich Bewegungsmangel.

2014:
MTB: 9778 km, 295.308 Hm
Rennrad: 3110 km, 49.472 Hm
Alltag: 3182 km, 30.065 Hm (Fahrt zur Arbeit, Einkaufen, ...)
==================
Gesamt: 16.071 km, 374.845 Hm

Ich wohne direkt am Rand eines Mittelgebirges, auch hier geht es hoch und runter , außerdem hasse ich Flachfahren.
Das ich jeden Urlaubstag zum Biken nutze ist doch klar, ich mache halt das was Spaß macht.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre für mich selber zu wenig und meiner Frau ist es stellenweise zu viel, da kommen schon ein paar Stunden im Jahr zusammen.
Km und Hm zähle ich schon länger nicht mehr, mir kommt es nur auf den Spaß an


----------



## Speedskater (10. Januar 2015)

Bandito76 schrieb:


> Schade das die Ironie nicht als solche erkannt wurde... Und nur weil ich nicht 10.000km im Jahr radel heißt das ja nicht das ich nur auf'm Sofa sitze. Aber wie dem auch sei - so sollte das nicht rüber kommen.
> Achtung, Ironie 2.0: Bei den Reaktionen könnte einem ja der Spruch "getroffene Hunde bellen" in den Sinn kommen.
> 
> So, ich habe fertig - also Feuer frei!



Das mit der Ironie solltest Du sein lassen oder noch mal üben, hat wohl keiner hier verstanden. Oder einfach vorher nachdenken, bevor Du deinen geistigen Durchfall veröffentlichst.  

Übrigens der Taunus ist völlig ausreichend, um sonntags eine 82 km Trail-Tour mit 1900 hm zu fahren.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=coocsrkoolhobqby


----------



## schurwald-biker (11. Januar 2015)

meine Bilanz 2014:

4.035 km, 52.700 Hm, 220 Stunden (kein Arbeitsweg dabei, fahre mit dem Auto)

Mountainbike 1.704 km, 31.540 Hm, 103,36 Stunden
Cyclocrosser  1.371 km, 21.155 Hm, 81,24 Stunden
Ergometer	 959 km, 35,07 Stunden (im Fitnesstudio).

Highlight war ein MTB-Marathon.

Dazu noch 80 Einheiten Krafttraining, 53 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (11. Januar 2015)

2014: 14080 km

Freu mich schon auf 2015


----------



## harterhund (12. Januar 2015)

1740 Km					 Rennrad
620  km/ ca. 2500 Hm   MTB seit Ende Oktober
200  km					  RR/Rolle  

Ziel 2015: 3500 km

In jedem Jahr, wenn möglich 1000 km Steigerung


----------



## honkori (12. Januar 2015)

Man endlich ist das Jahr vorbei.... 
Hier das Anfängerresultat -> 

*5.304,4 km*
*282h 14 min*
*18.461 hm*
*130 Fahrten*
Gibt ja nicht sooo viele Berge in Berlin und das eigentlich entscheidene war, mein Fully muste 'nem Fatty weichen.

Cube AMS 29 Pro 2.237,5 km
Fatty				2.060,6 km
OCCP				   897,2 km 

Allerdings gab es auch zwei Monate ohne Bike bzw. Garmin wegen Reparatur und Krankheiten. Nächstes Jahr wird's mehr, auch in die Höhe.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (12. Januar 2015)

Wow...alles Top Athleten hier...
Denke mal wenn man bei den meisten Angaben hier 50% abzieht entspricht das schon eher der Realität


----------



## noocelo (12. Januar 2015)

... der schnitt hier is' schon sehr amtlich; ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass die angaben korrekt sind. 
dass "alles Top Athleten" sind, liegt daran, dass sich die wenigsten da noch trauen ihre 1247 km zu veröffentlichen.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bei 1000 km im Jahr würde ich z. B. wohl einfach meine Räder verkaufen.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (12. Januar 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... der schnitt hier is' schon sehr *amtlich*; ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass die angaben* korrekt* sind.
> dass "alles Top Athleten" sind, liegt daran, dass sich die wenigsten da noch trauen ihre 1247 km zu veröffentlichen.



Na klar....so wird es sein....

Da bin ich mit meinen 47000 km(auf dem Hinterrad) und noch mehr HM doch sehr gut dabei.


----------



## noocelo (12. Januar 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> 47000 km(auf dem Hinterrad) und noch mehr HM


... respekt!


----------



## honkori (12. Januar 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Wow...alles Top Athleten hier...
> Denke mal wenn man bei den meisten Angaben hier 50% abzieht entspricht das schon eher der Realität



Hmm...hier gibt es doch nix zu gewinnen, also wozu ?
Für mich ist es einfach, Garmin verrät es Strava und ich muss dort nur noch abschreiben.


----------



## Sickgirl (12. Januar 2015)

Sind doch eh alles Anfänger hier, wenn schon dann richtig http://oneyeartimetrial.org.uk/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (12. Januar 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Wow...alles Top Athleten hier...
> Denke mal wenn man bei den meisten Angaben hier 50% abzieht entspricht das schon eher der Realität


Klar doch. 
Kommentar #843 und #844 sind wohl passende Antworten auf die Frage.

Ich gehöre hier ja auch noch zu dem "Wenigfahrern"
475 Stunden in 2014. 
Aber wenn hier wer 600 Stunden für seine Kilometer strampelt und locker 5-stellig ist, was ist da bitte unrealistisch?
Knapp über 10h die Woche.
Ja mei, dann muss man halt nicht wie der Durchschnittsdeutsche über 3h pro Tag fernsehen.
Ergo Zeitmanagement 
Ich finde da gar nichts unrealistisch. 
.....


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß ja daß meine Angaben hier stimmen, hätte ja auch nichts davon zu lügen. Aber dieses Jahr behalt ichs für mich wenn ich manch dämlichen Kommentar hier lese.


----------



## rauschs (12. Januar 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Sind doch eh alles Anfänger hier, wenn schon dann richtig http://oneyeartimetrial.org.uk/



Nicht gekannt - danke.

"Folge" auch einem auf strava, welcher für das "Race Across America" trainiert: Regelmässig täglich zwischen 3000 - 4000 Hm.

...und ist ja hier schliesslich ein MTB Forum, da darf man wohl schon davon ausgehen, dass der ein oder andere Kilometer pedaliert wird. @Zweifler ;-)


----------



## morituri (13. Januar 2015)

Soll ich mal reinschießen 
Hab zwar nicht mitgeloggt aber so ca komm ich letztes Jahr auf 78 km und noch weniger hm


----------



## Alpenjupp (13. Januar 2015)

Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht, nur weil mal einer mehr als andere mit'm Rad fährt. Geht auch ganz ohne Rad und viel schneller. 


www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Ulrich

Zitat:
"In the fall of 2008, he attempted to break the world record for a trans-American crossing (currently held by Frank Giannino [5]) and completed a 3,063.2-mile run from San Francisco to New York in 52.5 days, equal to 117 marathons, or two marathons plus a 10K each day."


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (3. Februar 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (3. Februar 2015)

codit in 2014:
6678 km
210094 hm

und die Frau:
3560 km
110133 hm


----------



## baschner (3. Februar 2015)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Ich fahre für mich selber zu wenig und meiner Frau ist es stellenweise zu viel, da kommen schon ein paar Stunden im Jahr zusammen.
> Km und Hm zähle ich schon länger nicht mehr, mir kommt es nur auf den Spaß an



Haargenau so gehts mir auch. 2014 warens knapp 200 Std. im Sattel; mir reichts hinten und vorne nicht, bekomme nicht genug davon und die Familie stöhnt andauernd wieviel Zeit auf und am Rad drauf geht... Shice.


----------



## bronks (5. Februar 2015)

baschner schrieb:


> Haargenau so gehts mir auch. 2014 warens knapp 200 Std. im Sattel; mir reichts hinten und vorne nicht, bekomme nicht genug davon und die Familie stöhnt andauernd wieviel Zeit auf und am Rad drauf geht... Shice.


Das sind nur 50 x 4 Stunden Radln. Andere gehen abends täglich für 4 Stunden zum Saufen ...

Achso, zum Thema: 
2014: 8001 km. Den 8000er habe kurz vor Neujahr gewaltsam und lustlos voll gemacht, damit die Zahl einigermaßen gut aussieht, nachdem ich 2014 lieber Wandern, als Radln war.


----------



## cschaeff (7. Februar 2015)

2014 so rund 8.000 km (MTB, Trekkingbike und Rennrad). Mit dem MTB rd. 100.000 HM
Meine Frau nimmt in etwa die gleiche "Dosis" 
Im Mittel so 10 Stunden pro Woche im Sattel, bei ner Transalp auch schon mal 40 Stunden
Würden wir nicht das gleiche Hobby haben, sähe die Bilanz sicher anders aus...


----------



## Isar2 (7. Februar 2015)

12645 KM  in 2014==> 2015 ist der erste Tausender auch schon gefallen


----------



## Leon96 (7. Februar 2015)

Isar2 schrieb:


> 12645 KM  in 2014==> 2015 ist der erste Tausender auch schon gefallen


Top!

Mein erster Tausender ist wahrscheinlich morgen fällig. 
Mal schauen


----------



## Achtzig (9. Februar 2015)

Oh Mann... Und ich Nasenbohrer war schon stolz auf meine 300 bis Anfang Februar! Kein Wunder krebs ich dann am Jahresende bei 3000 oder so rum.


----------



## Leon96 (9. Februar 2015)

@Achtzig 
Besser als gar nicht zu fahren.
300 ist ja jetzt auch nicht soo wenig. 
Das reicht damit wahrscheinlich doch locker, um ab März die, die im Winter nichts gemacht haben einbeinig zu versägen. 

Es kommt auch immer drauf an, ob man jetzt im Winter die 300 Kilometer auf Straße oder im Wald gefahren ist.
Bei mir war der Asphaltanteil bisher relativ groß.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Februar 2015)

codit schrieb:


> codit in 2014:
> 6678 km
> 210094 hm


Das sind ja rd. 3.200 HM auf 100 km. Sammelst Du das alles in den Mittelgebirgen oder fährst Du in den Alpen?


----------



## codit (9. Februar 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Das sind ja rd. 3.200 HM auf 100 km. Sammelst Du das alles in den Mittelgebirgen oder fährst Du in den Alpen?


Im Sommer Juli/August etwa 20% in den Alpen. Der Rest bei mir an der Bergstrasse . Meine 3 Haushügel sind zwar nur knapp 500m höher als meine Garagenausfahrt, bieten aber steile Auf- und Abfahrten, die sich auch schön kombinieren lassen. Die Standardfeierabendrunde hat etwa 700hm bei 22km, die knackigste Wochendrunde hat 2000hm auf 50km. Das Schönste aber ist: runterwärts 75% Trail, das gibt es in den Alpen nicht so oft!

Als ich hierher gezogen bin, habe ich Bayern vermisst, das ist lange vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (9. Februar 2015)

Kann ich als Nordhesse bestätigen: Die Alpen sind überbewertet !


----------



## Peter Lang (31. Dezember 2015)

Ist ja mal wieder soweit.


----------



## Laerry (31. Dezember 2015)

Dieses Jahr waren es 3354 km bei 80434 hm. Eig alles im Pfälzerwald gefahren.


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2015)

12573km und 145315hm


----------



## Leon96 (31. Dezember 2015)




----------



## hdamok (31. Dezember 2015)

Distanz 13.912,5 km
Höhenmeter 136.419 m


----------



## kamikater (31. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir waren es heuer
16.163 km
und 170.713 hm.

Km-mäßig ist das eine neue Bestmarke von mir


----------



## Milan Racer (31. Dezember 2015)

800h
14700km
270.000hm


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Dezember 2015)

Distanz: 7.322,18 km Höhenunterschied: 103.313 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (31. Dezember 2015)

390h
9300km
88000hm


----------



## mod31 (31. Dezember 2015)

16500km
655h
128000hm

+ täglich 8km Arbeitsweg (hin und zurück zusammen)


----------



## geronet (31. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> 800h
> 14700km
> 270.000hm


Nicht schlecht, dein Ratio ist
hm/km 18
km/h 18
hm/h 337,5

Meine Daten:
500h
9900km
208581hm (GPS/barometrisch gemessen und geglättet)

Mein Ratio ist
hm/km 21
km/h 19,8
hm/h 417

Fährst du auch Rennrad?


----------



## P4LL3R (31. Dezember 2015)

3291km
40200hm
128 Stunden 

Nächstes Jahr wirds hoffentlich mehr, durch den sehr heißen Sommer hatte ich oft keine Lust zum fahren.


----------



## Triturbo (31. Dezember 2015)

Wow, ihr seid ja gut unterwegs 

Da muss ich mich ja mit meinen ~4000km dieses Jahr schämen.


----------



## Alumini (31. Dezember 2015)

4941 km
106768 Hm
272 Stunden
121 Aktivitäten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwie frustrierend, Silvester und man postet seine Jahresleistung. Aber was willst du mit 3 kleinen Kindern daheim machen ...

Hier meine Zusammenfassung aus Golden Cheetah





Km sagen bei mir wenig aus. Ich würde mal sagen, die Zeit setzt sich so zusammen:

50% MTB
30% Rennrad/Winterrad (bin öfters auch mit dem Rennrad 75km [einfach] in die Arbeit gefahren)
20% Berglaufen (auf Neu-Deutsch: Trailrunning). Laufe gerne im Winter 2-4 h pro Lauf. Und hier am Alpenrand halt viel rauf.

Zudem verbringe ich viele Stunden auf meinem Kickr im Keller (Winter am Alpenrand + kleine Kinder im Haus = flexibel sein und halt notfalls viel Zeit im Keller verbringen. Netflix & Co machen es sogar interessant). Weiß jetzt gar nicht, ob da km gezählt werden.

Die Höhenmeter sind nur GPS genau. Da gebe ich nicht viel drauf.


----------



## jadubbs (1. Januar 2016)

Sodele,

in 2015 insgesamt 8317 km; davon 6738 km bei 203 Fahrtagen zur Arbeit.
Ich habe das Gefühl, mein persönliches Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht zu haben.




jadubbs schrieb:


> 2014 bin ich auf 6700 km mit dem MTB gekommen.
> Davon sind 6200 km Arbeitsweg; 193 Fahrtage.


----------



## mete (1. Januar 2016)

meine (gerundeten) Daten für das Jahr 2015:

385 Ausfahrten, alles MTB oder Crosser
700h
18000km
hm zähle ich nicht, dürften aber nicht viel mehr als 100000 sein, Flachland halt .


----------



## Levty2001 (1. Januar 2016)

Laut Strava für 2015:

27.301km
331.000hm
1172h


----------



## Mr. Svonda (1. Januar 2016)

3649 km
101500 hm
287 h


----------



## Alumini (1. Januar 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Laut Strava für 2015:
> 
> 27.301km
> 331.000hm
> 1172h


Nee, nich die Auto-Kilometer...

Wie schaffst Du denn bitte 27300 km im Jahr?? Krass!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Januar 2016)

49 Tage auf dem Rad. Ein bisschen krank ist das schon. Grob ein Viertel der gesamten Wachzeit


----------



## malben (1. Januar 2016)

Meine Daten für 2015 (gerundet ):
3050 km
55700 HM

Größtenteils im Saarland und im Pälzer Wald gefahren.

Positiv : 400 km mehr als 2014


----------



## manurie (1. Januar 2016)

Strava schreibt 
Letztes Jahr hast du *12.561 Kilometer* mit dem Fahrrad zurückgelegt.

Bei mir sind die Kilometer gemischt entstanden, 1. Hardtail, 2. Rennrad und 3. Fully
Also das Hardtail ist bei mir das Arbeitstier für alles


----------



## beuze1 (1. Januar 2016)

Levty2001 13478352 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Strava für 2015:
> 
> 27.301km
> 331.000hm
> 1172h



Und da sind die Sprüche noch nicht mal dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty2001 (2. Januar 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Nee, nich die Auto-Kilometer...
> 
> Wie schaffst Du denn bitte 27300 km im Jahr?? Krass!



Ich fahre zur Zeit kein Auto, die meisten Kilometer kommen auf Alltagsfahrten zustande.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Januar 2016)

11.151 km. Neue Bestmarke für mich. K. A., wie viele hm das waren. Können meine Tachos nicht ermitteln und das Garmin habe ich äußerst selten dabei.
Bei den km sind alle Räder dabei  - MTBs, Crosser und das Stadtrad.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Januar 2016)

5094 km
59055 hm
287 h


----------



## Devilz1985 (3. Januar 2016)

6165 Km und 77400 hm   350 km weniger wie letztes Jahr aber trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Januar 2016)

Meine RubiTrack4 Auswertung:








Gesendet von iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speedskater (3. Januar 2016)

12.142 km mit 61.791 hm, verteilt auf 6 Bikes.
Täglicher Arbeitsweg 24km einfach auf flacher Strecke.


----------



## EmHaTe (3. Januar 2016)

Ca. 5000-6000 Km, das meiste durch Pendeln.


----------



## -VS- (4. Januar 2016)

1 km


----------



## armor (4. Januar 2016)

ca. 14.600km / 200.000hm Rad (Renner+MTB+Crosser) ca. 650h
ca. 800km / 60.000hm Laufen ca. 70h
ca. 400km / 40.000hm skilanglauf (skating) ca. 30h

Jahreshighlight 9. Platz Craft Bike-Transalp Masters 2015

mal schaun, was dieses Jahr geht. 
Ziel: KM aufm Rad etwas nach unten (weniger Umfänge - mehr Intensität) allgemeine Athletik steigern (mehr core etc.) Ernährung optimieren...

euch allen ein gutes Jahr 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolfe (4. Januar 2016)

seit 10 Jahren zwischen 5-8Tsd. , je nach dem ob große Marathons anstehen oder schwerere Alpencross eher mehr Km , und wenns ein ruhigeres Jahr mit Genuss - Mtb und die Alpen mit Frau werden ,eher etwas weniger Km.Aber alles nur MTB . Arbeite Vollzeit als Gärtner und manchmal muss man schon auf die Zähne beissen um loszuradeln, aber von nichts kommt nichts ,wie munich Monster schon schrieb.


----------



## BjL (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo

Nach meinem Wiedereinstieg ins biken 2014, sind es letztes Jahr 8380km geworden.

Gruß


----------



## Rotwild85 (9. Januar 2016)

5560km, 86400hm, 250h (Alles MTB)
55h Rolle
40h Langlauf


----------



## Isar2 (16. Januar 2016)

letztes Jahr waren es 13,089 km 127400 hm==> MTB Hardtail 

Ride ever Day and you are a lucky Guy !!!


----------



## tailwind (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo !

Bilanz für 2015: 5.485 km, ungleich verteilt auf 2 MTB.

Vorsatz für 2016: Das Rennrad soll auch wieder ein paar Kilometer abbekommen.


Gruß


----------



## E-Bike-Neuling (31. März 2016)

Ich bin neu hier und passe wahrscheinlich auch nicht so ganz in die hiesige meist sportlich ambitionierte Ecke.
Im Sommer 2014 war ich als 57-jähriger konditionell so im Eimer, dass ich eigentlich unbedingt etwas für mich tun wollte. Ein Rippenbruch bereitete mir jedoch bei allen körperlichen Aktivitäten ziemliche Schmerzen.
Durch Zufall bin ich dann mal ein Elektrofahrrad gefahren - schmerzfrei.

Das führte dazu, dass ich mir ruckzuck selbst eins gekauft habe. Die ersten beiden Monate bin ich 750km gefahren, fast ausschließlich mit Elektromotor (eine Volladung hielt dann um die 70km). Ich war stolz wie Oskar und spürte, dass allmählich die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit zurückkehrte. Dieser Prozess wurde allerdings durch eine OP, anschließende Reha und Rekonvaleszenz für fast 4 Monate unterbrochen. Ab Mitte Februar 2015 fing ich dann allmählich wieder an, Rad zu fahren. Erst mit Elektro, dann immer mehr mit Muskelkraft. Das hat dermaßen Spaß gemacht, dass ich mein Auto nahezu eingemottet habe und fast sämtliche Alltagswege mit dem Rad erledigte.

Mittlerweile bin ich über 9600km gefahren. Zwei Drittel bis drei Viertel davon auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, den Rest bei Touren allein, mit Freunden und Familie. Die Touren sind sehr unterschiedlich. Mal geht steigungsarm entlang von Flußradwegen, manchmal aber auch ins Mittelgebirge auf Strecken, die ich früher ohne E-Bike nie gefahren wäre.
Das Elektrofahrrad ist für mich mittlerweile unverzichtbar. Den Elektroantrieb nutze ich, um steile Steigungen ohne Schieben bewältigen zu können und auch bei stürmischem Gegenwind nicht zu verzweifeln. Speed hingegen interessiert mich weniger und nur dann, wenn ich es mit eigener Kraft schaffe. Dadurch hält eine Akkuladung mittlerweile zwischen 150 und 500km.

Meine Fahrleistungen:
2014:   756km (davon 737km m. Elektro)  6371hm,
2015: 6705km (davon 923km m. Elektro) 44751hm.
2016: 2159km (davon 203km m. Elektro) 15754hm. (bis 31.3.2016)
Ingsgesamt sind es bis heute 9620 km bei 66876 Höhenmetern. Die bin ich in 555h bei einem Gesamtschnitt von 17,3km/h gefahren. (Es geht natürlich auch schneller, aber da sind alle Bummel- und Ausflugsstrecken drin enthalten).

Den größten Teil fahre ich ins Büro und zurück. Eigentlich sind das nur 13km, die einfache Strecke 6,5km. Mit der Zeit wurde mir das allerdings zu wenig, weil ich kaum richtig warm wurde, bis ich im Büro, bzw. zu Hause war. Ich habe mir dann eine alternative Route gesucht. Nun beträgt die einfache Strecke 11km, teilweise am Fluss entlang. Insgesamt sind das ohne weitere Umwege 22km pro Tag und 156hm. Das ist in Ordnung. Ich bin etwas über eine Stunde am Tag an der frischen Luft und das tut gut. Für die kurze Strecke habe ich früher mit dem Auto auch knapp eine dreiviertel Stunde gebraucht. 
Der erhöhte Zeitaufwand ist daher übersichtlich und lohnt den Mehrwert (Fitness und Vergnügen) auf jeden Fall. Da ich als Freiberufler nicht zwingend feste Arbeitszeiten habe, gönne ich mir gelegentlich auch mal eine Verlängerung des Arbeitsweges auf 60 oder 70km. Wenn man die Gelegenheit dazu hat, ist das sehr zu empfehlen. Das Wetter ist mir (fast) egal. Regen und Starkwind stören mich nicht (es gibt ja hervorragende Kleidung), lediglich bei Eis und Schnee lasse ich das Rad stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (31. März 2016)

Natürlich alles MTB.


----------



## E-Bike-Neuling (31. März 2016)

stengele schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 478383
> Natürlich alles MTB.


Chapeau!
So fit war ich auch mal - vor 35 Jahren.
Weiterhin viel Spaß in den Bergen.


----------



## Bensemer (1. Mai 2016)

Alter Falter, werden hier Meter gemacht. Respekt !

83,3 Kilometer hab ich den Monat auch schon


----------



## Laerry (1. Mai 2016)

Letztes Jahr rund 335 km und 80400hm in knapp über 255h. Davon war ich aber einige Wochen wegen Knieproblemen außer Gefecht. Dafür hab ich im August und im milden Dezember dank Urlaub in heimischen Wäldern gut hm gemacht. Alles mit dem Hardtail und zu 95% im Pälzerwald.


----------



## schurwald-biker (2. Mai 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr rund 335 km und 80400hm in knapp über 255h. Davon war ich aber einige Wochen wegen Knieproblemen außer Gefecht. Dafür hab ich im August und im milden Dezember dank Urlaub in heimischen Wäldern gut hm gemacht. Alles mit dem Hardtail und zu 95% im Pälzerwald.



Hä? Bist Du 10 mal den Mount Everest hochgeradelt?


----------



## Laerry (2. Mai 2016)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Hä? Bist Du 10 mal den Mount Everest hochgeradelt?



Oh, da fehl tne 0. 3350 km


----------



## Deleted253406 (3. Mai 2016)

Vermutlich hat er direkt hinterm Haus einen steilen Berg.
Stichwort: Ovomaltine ;-)


----------



## reblaus_MSP (31. Dezember 2016)

Gestern noch die 5000km-Marke geknackt, hätte zu Jahresbeginn nicht gedacht dass das für mich möglich ist.

3000 mit dem Rennrad, 2000 MTB, bei 113 Ausfahrten


----------



## Su1dakra (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe gestern mein alljährliches MTB-Ziel genknackt. Trotz Viiiiieeeeeelllll Arbeit und schneller Engerievernichtung durch Hund im Vorderrad (woraus ein neues MTB und geprellte Rippen folgten) 3000km mit dem Bike.
Auf ein gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Dezember 2016)

Auf gehts  

6355 km 94.700 hm 477 std am bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Heinz (31. Dezember 2016)

4503 km, 500 mehr als letzte Jahr.
Euch ein gutes Neues.
Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## stengele (1. Januar 2017)

13.028km und 147.000hm... bisschen mehr als geplant.


----------



## Leon96 (1. Januar 2017)

Aktuell 0 Kilometer


----------



## pacechris (1. Januar 2017)

2015 waren es 135km in 5,5h mit dem MTB  + 45min Indoor

2016 waren es 4.434,5km in 211h mit dem MTB + 67h Indoor

Geplant war 2016 endlich wieder nach langer Pause mehr zu Biken und ein Marathon zu ende zu fahren.
Hat funktioniert 
...war sogar mehr als einer 

Auf ein neues


----------



## _Olli (1. Januar 2017)

2016 ab oktober ~600km 
vorher 3 jahre null km draußen aber ~200km auf dem ergometer bei der reha


----------



## nightwolf (1. Januar 2017)

21.340 fuer 2016, neuer Absolut-km-Rekord ... 2010 waren es 21.300, das war aber pro Tag gerechnet etwas mehr weil dieses Jahr einen Tag kuerzer war   

Voellig promisk uebrigens, Summe aus Alltag, Rennrad, Reiserad, MTB, ... 
Also alles ausser Auto und OePNV sozusagen


----------



## maddda (1. Januar 2017)

15.063km und nahezu kein Kilometer um von A nach B zu kommen. Alles nur Training oder Wettkampf


----------



## Fortis76 (1. Januar 2017)

Ca. 10.700 km mit leider 3 Monaten Verletzungspause dank zweier Stürze. Trotzdem kein so schlechtes Jahr, hoffe aber 2017 wird fahrradtechnisch besser. 
Allen ein verletzungsfreiches und erfolgreiches2017.


----------



## Speedskater (1. Januar 2017)

12.673 km 50.771 hm
Ca. 10.000 km Arbeitsweg

Frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (1. Januar 2017)

Bei mir waren es

11.630,4 km
558h 29min
136.221Höhenmeter
303 Einheiten

2200 Kilometer Rennrad, Rest MTB


----------



## jadubbs (1. Januar 2017)

10111 km in 2016, davon 7600 km Arbeitsweg bei 222 Fahrtagen. 
Um auf die 10000 zu kommen, habe ich aber jeden Umweg mitgenommen.
Das wird mein Lebensrekord  bleiben, jetzt kann ich in Frieden sterben .


----------



## _Olli (1. Januar 2017)

2017 sind es schon ~35km


----------



## Milan Racer (1. Januar 2017)

235.000hm


----------



## Milsani (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo 
Bin seit einem Jahr bei Strava und habe für 2016 mal alles eingetragen, da kamen für mich überraschende 6000 Km raus. 
Davon sind aber mindestens 2/3 unspektakuläre Alltagsfahrten: Besorgungen, Familienausflüge (übrigens super für Trackstandübungen), Geldautomatenrunden usw.

Viel Spass im neuen Jahr !

M.


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nerve29 (1. Januar 2017)

Es waren 2016 : 173000 hm auf 14100 gefahrenen Km


----------



## nightwolf (1. Januar 2017)

Milsani schrieb:


> (...) Familienausflüge (übrigens super für Trackstandübungen), (...)


Boah wie gemein 


Milsani schrieb:


> Geldautomatenrunden usw. (...)


Die kann ich dank Zweitkonto bei der 1822 Online-Sparkasse jetzt im Buerodorf zu Fuss machen  
Dafuer gibts in 13 km Entfernung einen ALDI der abends eine Stunde laenger offen hat als der im Nachbarort.
_Da gab es ein paar Hungertodvermeidungsrunden nach Buero-Exzessen  _


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Januar 2017)

13.384 km für 2016. Bisherige persönliche Jahreskilometerbestleistung 
2.406 km davon waren Arbeitswege oder sonstiges - also Fahrten mit dem Stadtrad. Rest MTB und Cross/Straße.
Doch etwas mehr als geplant.


----------



## boulderro (2. Januar 2017)

Von im Schnitt einmal die Woche - durch Schleimbeutelentzündung in Schulter(kletterpause) - auf Schnitt 185km mit 3500Hm die Woche und das seit 3Monaten. Klettern vermisse ich schon fast nimmer


----------



## Laerry (2. Januar 2017)

2016 waren es rund 3300km und 90.000hm.


----------



## mod31 (2. Januar 2017)

16000km
661h
131000hm
rel. viel RR
Arbeitsweg 4km einfach exklusiv.


----------



## armor (2. Januar 2017)

15121km...knapp 13000km Renner Rest MTB/Crosser

 etwas weniger als die Jahre zuvor, da im Oktober einer bei einem Marathon meinte mich vom Rad fahren zu müssen - 4 Wochen no Sports...!...seit November 500km gejoggt und keine 800km aufm Rad...das muss sich nun im neuen Jahr ändern....erstes ziel: bis 15.03.17 (Malle) 1300km...

FROHES und GESUNDES NEUES EUCH ALLEN!


----------



## hdamok (2. Januar 2017)

Radeln
Distanz 13.249,4 km
Zeit 643h 11min
Höhenmeter 111.153 m 

Laufen
Distanz 209,1 km
Zeit 22h 14min
Höhenmeter 1.192 m


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2017)

... immer 2km mehr als wie's du .....


----------



## Der böse Wolf (5. Januar 2017)

Rad 
4977km / 71.997hm / 235 Std / 138 Fahrten
Laufen
802km / 9.334hm / 71 Std / 75 Läufe
Schwimmen
147km / 0hm  / 47 Std / 80 Einheiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2017)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> 147km / 0hm  / 47 Std / 80 Einheiten


Ohne hm darf man hier doch nix angeben


----------



## Kottenstroeter (6. Januar 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ohne hm darf man hier doch nix angeben



Genau!
Demnächst werden mal ein paar Runden im Wellenbad geschwommen!


----------



## mcycle (6. Januar 2017)

5000-5500km 80%MTB 20%Rennrad...

2017 möchte ich die 6000km knacken


----------



## LukasH (7. Januar 2017)

Kurze Frage,

wie viel Kilometer sollte ein Anfänger in der Woche fahren?

Gruß,
Luke


----------



## Schwitte (7. Januar 2017)

Soviel, wie es der Fitnesstand eines Anfängers zulässt.
Touren im unteren Intensitätsbereich bis 2h. Kilometer? Kommt auf die Topografie an. Wenn auch Höhenmeter dabei sind, werden es weniger Kilometer. Dauer ja nach Fitnesstand langsam steigern.
Wenn das "Fundament" gelegt ist, Intensität langsam steigern und gleichzeitig die regelmäßige Regenerationstage zum Anpassen nicht vergessen.


----------



## LukasH (7. Januar 2017)

Hallo schwitte,

danke für die Antwort. Baue das in meinen ersten Trainingsplan mal ein - max Limit 2h

thx


----------



## Devilz1985 (7. Januar 2017)

LukasH schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,
> 
> wie viel Kilometer sollte ein Anfänger in der Woche fahren?
> 
> ...


das kann man gar nicht so beantworten! Fahr so viel ,das du Spaß am biken hast und mach dir keinen Streß! Hör auf deinen Körper ,ob du Lust oder nicht hast.

2016 ca 5000 km und 73000 Hm mit RR und Mtb


----------



## Leon96 (7. Januar 2017)

LukasH schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,
> 
> wie viel Kilometer sollte ein Anfänger in der Woche fahren?
> 
> ...


Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut wie viel ich eigentlich gefahren bin!

Wichtigste Regel ist aber, auf die Beine zu hören.
Wenn man bei einer Ausfahrt schon zu Beginn merkt, dass die Beine müde sind.
Abbrechen oder danach konsequent extra Pause einlegen.
Als Anfänger missdeutet man oft solche Zeichen sehr gerne! Eigene Erfahrung.
Viele müssen erst selbst gegen die imaginäre Wand fahren bis sie es merken. So wars auch bei mir.

Ich bin in meinem ersten Jahr 285h gefahren. 270h davon zwischen April und Dezember.
Also dann 30h im Monat. (manche mehr, manche weniger!)
Zu Beginn auch meist max 2h pro Ausfahrt.
Längste Ausfahrt im Juni waren mal 6h und im November 8h

Man kann auch mal länger als 2h fahren wenn man ruhig fährt. 
Aber gerade so in der Anfangszeit, den ersten 2-3 Monaten, muss das nicht unbedingt sein. 
Oft gehts auch gar nicht vernünftig weil man noch viel zu unfit ist.

Wenn man 6-7h fährt zu Beginn pro Woche und davon einen Großteil "locker" dann geht das schon. 
Wenn man sich dann dran gewöhnt hat, kann man auch mal intensiver fahren. Aber nicht mehr Umfang und intensiver. Immer nur an einer Schraube drehen.

Aber vor allem natürlich.
Hab Spaß!
In der Anfangszeit verbessert man sich egal was man fährt schon deutlich!


----------



## d1pe (9. Januar 2017)

Ich fahre jetzt 1,5 Jahre Mountainbike. Die letzten 12 Monate habe ich es auf 2821km mit 67847hm gebracht. Für 2017 hoffe ich die 5000km-Marke zu knacken.


Edit: Musste paar andere Aktivitäten rausrechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomba (9. Januar 2017)

Rad = 3380 km 65 Einheiten ca 176 h
Laufen =  1451 km 106 Einheiten ca 124 h
Swim = 29,20 km 17 Einheiten ca 11

Wie jedes Jahr ist das Ziel dieses Jahr mehr zu machen...... 

Schönen Tag
tom

EDit 21.01....wer rechnen kann ist schlauer,....


----------



## ploerre (9. Januar 2017)

Seit Beginn meiner Trackaufzeichnungen 2007 sind es so zw. 2500 und 3500/Jahr. (MTB)
2015 waren es 4100km bei knapp 100.000 hm, da war aber ein 1600 km Longdistance Race mit dabei. Soll heuer geknackt werden. 

Stadtrad kommt auch nochmal einiges drauf, ist aber schwer zu schätzen.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (9. Januar 2017)

2015 waren es 6421km und 89762hm!
2016 waren es nur 4677  und 68429hm!


----------



## aurumZzz (12. Januar 2017)

Rund 7k km ...


----------



## Der böse Wolf (20. Januar 2017)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Rad = 3380 km 65 Einheiten ca 72 h
> Laufen =  1451 km 106 Einheiten ca 106 h
> Swim = 29,20 km 17 Einheiten ca 11
> 
> ...



Respekt mit 47 km/h im Schnitt Rad fahren und fast 14km/h laufen...


----------



## stiggi (3. Februar 2017)

4 MTB' sind in ständigem Gebrauch. Ich versuche alle 4 gleichmäßig zu nutzen. Da kommen pro Jahr ca. 1.500km für jedes Bike zusammen. Aber das wird seit Jahren immer weniger. Die 60 steht vor der Tür....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (4. Februar 2017)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Respekt mit 47 km/h im Schnitt Rad fahren und fast 14km/h laufen...



Ein schnitt von 47 mit dem MTB ist echt extrem.......hmmm...


----------



## Leon96 (5. Februar 2017)

Inspiration gefällig? 
Kilometerleistung 2017 von Amanda Coker.
Die fährt schon seit 266 Tagen im Schnitt über 370km täglich!


----------



## P4LL3R (5. Februar 2017)

Respekt vor der Leistung und dem Willen, aber ganz ehrlich, das ist meiner Meinung nach schon zu viel des Guten. 

Lieber weniger fahren, aber dafür auch Spaß dabei haben. Wenn man sich jeden Tag stundenlang quält, verliert man vermutlich auch irgendwann die Freude daran. 
Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die auf Schmerzen stehen, da ist das natürlich was anderes. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## aurumZzz (5. Februar 2017)

Welche App ist das? Derartiges kann in meinen Augen nicht gesund sein.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (5. Februar 2017)

@pacechris tomtomba hat sein Beitrag doch schon editiert jetzt ist es ein 19er schnitt

@aurumZzz ist bei STRAVA zu finden


----------



## Leon96 (5. Februar 2017)

Die ist gerade dabei den Jahreskilometerweltrekord zu pulverisieren (den der Männer wohlgemerkt!)

App ist Strava.

Gesund kann es *eigentlich *nicht sein.
Was ich aber sehr erstaunlich finde, habe schon viele auf Strava verfolgt, die den Jahreskilometerweltrekord angreifen.
Es sind bisher alle nach 150 Tagen langsam aber sicher langsamer geworden. Also körperlicher Verfall wegen Überlastung.


Sie hingegen wird eigentlich immer schneller. Scheint also nicht schädlich/ungesund zu sein aktuell.


----------



## aurumZzz (5. Februar 2017)

Schau dir ihr Kinn an ...


Leon96 schrieb:


> Es sind bisher alle nach 150 Tagen langsam aber sicher langsamer geworden. Also körperlicher Verfall wegen Überlastung.
> 
> Sie hingegen wird eigentlich immer schneller.



In Kombination mit ihrem Kinn stimmt mich diese Tatsache nachdenklich ...


----------



## P4LL3R (5. Februar 2017)

Ja, ich hab gerade nach ihr gegoogelt, eine Schönheit ist sie echt nicht ...


----------



## pacechris (5. Februar 2017)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab gerade nach ihr gegoogelt, eine Schönheit ist sie echt nicht ...


Was hat das mit ihrer Leistung zu tun?


----------



## P4LL3R (5. Februar 2017)

Genau gar nichts. Ich hab nur wegen dem Post von aurumZzz geschaut, und ihr Kinn schaut echt komisch aus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (5. Februar 2017)

Und Eure Gesichter so?


----------



## aurumZzz (5. Februar 2017)

Es geht nicht um das Aussehen. Es geht vielmehr um die Tatsache: 



> Es sind bisher alle nach 150 Tagen langsam aber sicher langsamer geworden.



Nicht verknöcherte Akren können unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen weiter wachsen.


----------



## Leon96 (6. Februar 2017)

Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass Steve Abraham und Kurt Searvogel um einiges älter waren.
Das spielt sicher auch eine nicht zu vernachlässigene Rolle!


----------



## rauschs (6. Februar 2017)

...zudem hatte S. Abraham auch immer noch ordentlich Höhenmeter dabei im Verhältnis.

Der Professor auf dem Rad (wenn er gerade nicht lehrt) dürfte auch bekannt sein. Er will zwar keinen Rekord brechen momentan aber am Samstag hatte er sich wieder aufgemacht. 2015 am RAAM und 2017 wohl auch wieder...


----------



## --- (10. Februar 2017)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab gerade nach ihr gegoogelt, eine Schönheit ist sie echt nicht ...





P4LL3R schrieb:


> Genau gar nichts. Ich hab nur wegen dem Post von aurumZzz geschaut, und ihr Kinn schaut echt komisch aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk



Zeig uns doch mal ein Foto von dir. Du mußt ja der absolute Kracher sein. Das ist übrigens Amanda Coker:


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (11. Februar 2017)

Ihr müsst ja auch mal ein gescheites Foto von ihr raussuchen.


----------



## Velociped (13. Februar 2017)

Ca. 3000 km mit dem Klapprad 
und noch rund 500 km mit dem Großen zum Spaß.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (16. Februar 2017)

@Hendrik hds1976 ist nur leider ne andere amanda die du rausgesucht hast, aber das ist hier ja auch offtopic, geht ja um die gesamtleistung.
die wäre bei mir 
2015: 2444km und 37300hm
2016: 4695 und 64500hm
2017: Ziel min. 6000km und 100000hm(stand aktuell ca.700km)


hier die amanda coker die jeden tag um die 11 stunden aufn rad sitzt
https://www.gofundme.com/goamandacoker


----------



## Jan-1989 (20. Februar 2017)

August - Dezember 2016 (erst im August das neue Bike gekauft): 1.500km und ca. 5.000 HM alles mit dem MTB

Verheiratet
3 Kinder
Vollzeitjob

Wären sicher mehr KM geworden wenn die Regierungsebene es zugelassen hätte  

Ziel für 2017 sind mind. 6.000km und 10.000 HM mit dem MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -VS- (26. Februar 2017)

Jahreskilometer sind ab einem gewissen Niveau unwichtig aus trainingstechnischer Sicht. Bin früher auch mal immer einer gewissen KM-Zahl hinterhergejagt, bis ich einmal nach 6.000km besser war als mit 10.000km. Lieber leichter "Trainingsrückstand" (was immer das auch für einen Hobbyfahrer heissen mag) als ständig an der Grenze zum Übertraining entlangschrammen und die meisten Fahrten bloss wegen einer bestimmten fixen Jahres-KM-Hürde machen.


----------



## silent_silver (26. Februar 2017)

Moin! 
- 2015: 2100km
- 2016 5500km
Beides jeweils auf dem MTB, erst ab Q2 2016 mit einigen Höhenmetern. 
Seit Dez. 2016 mit Ellenbogenfraktur und Februar 2017 Schlüsselbeinbruch außer Gefecht und leicht gefrustet, ob der fehlenden Auslastung durch das Pedalieren und Trails schreddern. 
Ab April geht's wieder langsam los.


----------



## Felian88 (1. März 2017)

wow bei den Zahlen kann ich nur staunen. Fahre etwa 30% Asphalt, 60% Walwege/Trails und 10% schweres Gelände, wobei ich Schönwetterfahrer bin 
2014 war ich noch mit meinem "Jugendrad" unterwegs, etwa 400km
2015 hab ich mir ein gebrauchtes Hardtail zugelegt un war etwa 800km unterwegs
2016 ebenso 800km mit etwa 18000 hm
2017 sind 1000km mit 20000 hm angepeilt

mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen


----------



## nightwolf (1. März 2017)

-VS- schrieb:


> Jahreskilometer sind ab einem gewissen Niveau unwichtig aus trainingstechnischer Sicht.  (...)


Sicherlich richtig, aber: 

Ab dem fuenften Lebensjahrzehnt ist das halt so, dass man noch nicht gestorben sein kann, solange man noch 20.000 km im Jahr faehrt   
Deswegen haelt man daran fest


----------



## pacechris (1. März 2017)

-VS- schrieb:


> Jahreskilometer sind ab einem gewissen Niveau unwichtig aus trainingstechnischer Sicht. Bin früher auch mal immer einer gewissen KM-Zahl hinterhergejagt, bis ich einmal nach 6.000km besser war als mit 10.000km. Lieber leichter "Trainingsrückstand" (was immer das auch für einen Hobbyfahrer heissen mag) als ständig an der Grenze zum Übertraining entlangschrammen und die meisten Fahrten bloss wegen einer bestimmten fixen Jahres-KM-Hürde machen.



Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Speedskater (1. März 2017)

Ich fahre täglich 24 km einfach zur Arbeit, da kommen automatisch ca. 10.000 km im Jahr zusammen.
Am Wochenende kommen dann noch ein paar Tagestouren dazu.
Das ergibt ausreichen Kondition um als Alter Sack einen Alpencross mit über 10.000 hm in 7 Tagen auf einer Arschbacke abzureiten.
Das mit dem Übertrainig kommt auch auf die Intensität an mit der man seine Trainingseinheiten fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (1. März 2017)

Felian88 schrieb:


> wow bei den Zahlen kann ich nur staunen. Fahre etwa 30% Asphalt, 60% Walwege/Trails und 10% schweres Gelände, wobei ich Schönwetterfahrer bin
> 2014 war ich noch mit meinem "Jugendrad" unterwegs, etwa 400km
> 2015 hab ich mir ein gebrauchtes Hardtail zugelegt un war etwa 800km unterwegs
> 2016 ebenso 800km mit etwa 18000 hm
> ...


Traumwetter-Fahrer würde besser passen 
Ne im Ernst, wie oft fährst du? 

Im ersten Jahr hatte ich auch nur dreistellige Kilometer gehabt.
Letztes Jahr bin ich dann mehrere Monate in Folge vierstellig gefahren.

Bei schlechtem Wetter macht es Sinn Mitfahrer zu haben. 
Schön durch die schlammigen Trails macht auch richtig Laune und ist super Fahrtechniktraining.
Man muss sich natürlich erstmal dazu aufraffen loszufahren. Wenn man es aber schafft ist man hinterher zu 99% froh losgefahren zu sein


----------



## imun (1. März 2017)

Habt ihr keine Berge in der Gegend oder fahrt ihr jedes Mal ne riesige Tour? Ich hab letztes Jahr 3200km geschafft. Inklusive Arbeitsweg von einfach 5,5km 
Waren ca 27500hm und 27500tm 
Und ich hab das Gefühl, wirklich oft gefahren zu sein. Aber meist nur 15km Touren nach Feierabend


----------



## Leon96 (1. März 2017)

imun schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Berge in der Gegend oder fahrt ihr jedes Mal ne riesige Tour?


Habe es 400 Meter bis in den Wald


----------



## kommski (2. März 2017)

Letztes Jahr bin ich ca 4500 km und knapp 30000 Höhenmeter gefahren/gelaufen (Arbeitsweg nicht eingerechnet). Ich fahr bei jedem Wetter.  Die Erfahrungen unserer Alpenüberquerungen haben sehr geholfen um den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden. Da hat mein keine Wahl und Regen kann auch schön sein. Mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter. Manchmal bläst nur der Wind von der falschen Seite.


----------



## Felian88 (2. März 2017)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Traumwetter-Fahrer würde besser passen
> Ne im Ernst, wie oft fährst du?




2016 hab ich 20 Touren mitgeschrieben, jede Tour hat etwa 30 - 50km mit 600 - 1000hm. Hab bis Ende 2016 neben der Arbeit meinen Meister gemacht und meine Lebensgefährtin hat sich noch selbstständig gemacht, da fehlt einem einfach die Motivation... was eigentlich auch nur eine Ausrede ist 
Werde dieses Jahr versuchen bisschen mehr zu schaffen, setzte mich aber auch nicht unter Druck da ich 3 mal die Woche Krafttraining mache, +1-2 mal aufm Ellipsentrainer stehe und das Rad eigentlich nur als fun Alternative zum Cardio sehe.

Ja es macht definitiv viel mehr Spaß in der Gruppe zu fahren. "Leider" dünnt es sich so langsam aus da in meinem Freundeskreis alle Eltern werden


----------



## imun (2. März 2017)

Felian88 schrieb:


> Ja es macht definitiv viel mehr Spaß in der Gruppe zu fahren. "Leider" dünnt es sich so langsam aus da in meinem Freundeskreis alle Eltern werden



Ich glaube, dass Problem haben wir alle


----------



## Dynamo72 (2. März 2017)

Felian88 schrieb:


> Ja es macht definitiv viel mehr Spaß in der Gruppe zu fahren. "Leider" dünnt es sich so langsam aus da in meinem Freundeskreis alle Eltern werden


In der Gruppe ist schon geiler. Und zu dem anderen "Problem":  Warte mal n paar Jahre ab. Meine sind jetzt 18 und 14 Jahre alt und froh, wenn der Alte das Bike aus dem Keller holt, weil dann haben sie (und ich) mal Ruhe. Nennt man win win Situation.


----------



## Wubber (8. März 2017)

Felian88 schrieb:


> Ja es macht definitiv viel mehr Spaß in der Gruppe zu fahren. "Leider" dünnt es sich so langsam aus da in meinem Freundeskreis alle Eltern werden



Ja das redet man sich als Eltern gerne ein das keine Zeit mehr für Sport ist.  Kenne ich.
Ich habe selbst 3 Kinder, das Älteste ist jetzt 8 Jahre. Irgend wann kommt aber der Moment da schafft man es alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Ich fahre halt oft zur später Stunde. Ich brauche das für mein Wohlbefinden. Ohne Sport werde ich zur Kugel. Im Sommer steh ich halt manchmal um 4 Uhr auf und fahre 3 Stunden.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich ca. 9000 Kilometer gemacht und ca. 150000 Höhenmeter. Dieses Jahr soll es ähnlich werden. Da ist aber die Arbeitsstrecke mit drin, die fahre ich jeden Wochentag, oft mit Umwegen. Egal bei welchem Wetter. Einzig was ich wirklich nicht leiden kann sind durchnässte Handschuhe.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich mache für dieses Jahr mal den Anfang...
Heute früh noch unterwegs gewesen und die 5.900 km geknackt.

133 Fahrten
5930 km
3201 km mit dem Rennrad
2729 km mit dem MTB

Nächstes Jahr werden es wohl weniger werden weil ich mehr Mountainbike fahren will.

Guten Rutsch euch allen


----------



## nightwolf (31. Dezember 2017)

Dieses Jahr wird mein Rekord, ich muss jetzt noch kurz zur Bank, die Jahresabschluss-Auszuege von meinem 'geschaeftlichen' Konto holen, danach sollten es 22.400 sein. 
Das Fahrrad ist halt auch mein Haupt-Verkehrsmittel, selbst die 220km zwischen meinen beiden Wohnsitzen bin ich etliche Male gefahren. 


reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> (...) Nächstes Jahr werden es wohl weniger werden weil ich (...)


endlich ein bissl abnehmen will und da hilft z. B. Laufen besser ... mal sehen ob ich das schaffe 


reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch euch allen


Jawoll dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (31. Dezember 2017)

14355km und 198765hm, natürlich alles mit dem MTB.


----------



## pacechris (31. Dezember 2017)

185 Einheiten ---> 364:24:26h  ---> 6.098,43 km
Zeit ist inkl. Indoor. Sonst alles MTB.


gegenüber 2016 eine tolle steigerung, bin zufrieden mit mir  vorallem weil diese Jahr kaum Straße dabei war.
2016:
167Einheiten---> 283:02:00h ----> 4.462,70 km


----------



## Marsz (31. Dezember 2017)

Ca.11000km, wie letztes Jahr.
85% davon sind per Rennrad, das möchte ich dies Jahr auf 50/50 ändern.


----------



## Leon96 (31. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir nur 8700km/gut 100.000hm
70% MTB, 30% RR

Nächstes Jahr muss wieder besser werden


----------



## Fortis76 (31. Dezember 2017)

Arrivederci 2017
12.792,37 km Rad 107.095hm
Bin zufrieden
Dazu noch 257 km zu Fuß und 25 km schwimmen.

Laufen muss ich noch ausbauen.

Wünsche allen ein sturz- und verletzungsfreies Jahr 2018


----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. Dezember 2017)

5000 ca. MTB/Rennrad/indoor (Schwimmen und Laufen extra).


----------



## mod31 (31. Dezember 2017)

Moin,
757h
19525km ohne Arbeitsweg (4km ohne Way)
180000hm

Reicht mir eigentlich


----------



## Peter Lang (1. Januar 2018)

Da sind 410km laufen dabei. Der Rest verteilt sich auf Rennrad ,Mountainbike und ein paar Touren mit dem Singlespeed. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden,aber dieses Jahr will ich auf jeden Fall mehr als 100000 Höhenmeter schaffen.


----------



## rolfe (1. Januar 2018)

dieses Jahr nur 5240 km aber reichlich in den Alpen , nur MTB, HM weiß ich nicht . Für dieses Jahr habe ich gerade eben ein Tacho mit Hm-Funktion montiert. Mein Knie ist von einer Woche  Skilaufen etwas ramponiert, muss nun mit dem Start ( leider ) etwas warten.Euch viel Spass in 2018 und passt auf Euch auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jadubbs (1. Januar 2018)

2017 sinds 9366 km geworden.
Davon sind 226 Fahrten zur Arbeit = 7188km.

Etwas weniger als mein letztes Rekordjahr mit 10111.
Es war aber entspanntes Fahren und viele schöne km dabei.

Gutes Neues und gute Fahrt!


----------



## Su1dakra (1. Januar 2018)

Bei mir waren es 2017 bescheidene 3100km, ca 80% MTB, den Rest indoor. 

Schönes neues Jahr in die Runde


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Januar 2018)

10.516 km. Seit Februar 2017 (zum Glück) keine Arbeitswege mehr (nur noch per pedes), daher nur 365 km „Stadtfahrten“.


----------



## Laerry (2. Januar 2018)

3580km - 105.500hm. Quasi alles im Wald


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Januar 2018)

Distanz: 6.019,79 km
Positiver Höhenunterschied: 91.643 m


----------



## gili89 (2. Januar 2018)

211.967 hm
11.247 km
518 h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Heinz (2. Januar 2018)

4.060 km, ca. 50.000 HM, gesammelt neben dem heimischen Revier in Norwegen, Südtirol, Vorarlberg und auf Elba.
Allen ein gutes, gesundes neues Jahr.
Grüße Chris


----------



## hobbybiker79 (2. Januar 2018)

So !!
Dann will ich auch mal!!
Was seid denn Ihr hier teilweise für Viecher!! (Tiere)!
Wahnsinn!!
Bringe es auf knappe 3600km und 54800hm!
Habe Schicht und spiele noch Badminton und gehe Angeln! Mit den Kids bin ich auch noch ausgelastet (Fahrtechnisch)!!


----------



## tobi2036 (2. Januar 2018)

6100 Kilometer und 64000 Höhenmeter. Wäre noch viel mehr drin gewesen, aber viel zu tun, weniger Zeit (Hausbau und so)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xxxT (2. Januar 2018)

zähle erst seit ende september mit neuem fahrrad neuer tacho ohne höhenmeter, sind nun 1216 km. nur mit dem crosser. mit der stadtschlampe  keine ahnung..
bin mal gespannt auf wieviele km ich es dieses jahr bringe.


----------



## nightwolf (3. Januar 2018)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> (...) spiele noch Badminton und gehe Angeln! Mit den Kids bin ich auch noch ausgelastet (Fahrtechnisch)!!


Ja das ist halt immer ein Unterschied, was man sonst alles noch macht (machen mag / machen muss / ...) 
Bei mir ist das Fahrrad _(die Fahrraeder )_ ganz klar die 'integrierte Systemloesung fuer alles': 
Sport&Bewegung - Verkehrsmittel  - Frischluftzufuhr - Umweltschutz - Kostenersparnis - Technik-/Bastelhobby

Es gibt _(fuer mich zumindest)_ kein anderes Geraet, das dermassen viel Positives vereinigt.


----------



## Devilz1985 (3. Januar 2018)

MTB und RR zusammen 7700 KM und 123000 HM (Ziel war 100000HM und geschafft)
Dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich weniger ...


----------



## BillGehts (3. Januar 2018)

8900km / 99000Hm Rennrad / MTB 1:1


----------



## Tischgrill (6. Januar 2018)

Dank des milden Wetters bereits die ersten 1000km seit 1.1.18 geknackt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Januar 2018)

Insgesamt 4610km
1972km Mtb 
1273km RR 
1365km Laufen

...22.400km, jeden Tag über 60km, Respekt!!!


----------



## pacechris (6. Januar 2018)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Dank des milden Wetters bereits die ersten 1000km seit 1.1.18 geknackt.



Unglaublich, bei uns stürmt und regnet es in einem durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (6. Januar 2018)

Toller Prahlthread


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Januar 2018)

BjL schrieb:


> Toller Prahlthread


Hat was


----------



## Cube_Heinz (6. Januar 2018)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Dank des milden Wetters bereits die ersten 1000km seit 1.1.18 geknackt.


Bedeutet bei 6 Tagen in 2018 täglich rund 166 km... Ah-ha.


----------



## pacechris (6. Januar 2018)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> Bedeutet bei 6 Tagen in 2018 täglich rund 166 km... Ah-ha.


So habe ich das auch gerechnet....


----------



## Tischgrill (7. Januar 2018)

Nein, hab ich nicht. War Spaß. Hätte ich verletzungsbedingt nicht mal mit dem Auto geschafft. Vielleicht mit dem Flugzeug am ehesten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Januar 2018)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich nicht. War Spaß. Hätte ich verletzungsbedingt nicht mal mit dem Auto geschafft. Vielleicht mit dem Flugzeug am ehesten.


Total witzig vong Witz her!
Meins war auch nur Spaß, es sind natürlich 46.100km


----------



## Tischgrill (7. Januar 2018)

Kein Witz, eher Anspielung auf manche Rennradforen, wo kurz nach Silvester die KM-Stände bereits (angeblich)  vierstellig sind während die normale durchschnittliche Sofakartoffel noch ihren Silvesterkater ausschläft. Komischerweise sprengen die Hobby-KM-Zahlen meist Rekordwerte wenn um den Jahreswechsel ganz Europa einschließlich Mallorca fest im Griff des Winters ist und nie irgendeinen Radfahrer draußen erblicke.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Januar 2018)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich nicht. War Spaß. Hätte ich verletzungsbedingt nicht mal mit dem Auto geschafft. Vielleicht mit dem Flugzeug am ehesten.


Doch kein Spaß im RR Forum....undblabla


----------



## Heiko123 (11. Januar 2018)

Hey Jungs,

Zählen bei uns nicht eher die Höhen- und Tiefenmeter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Januar 2018)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> Zählen bei uns nicht eher die Höhen- und Tiefenmeter!!!


Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier 

Pro-Tipp: Mach doch ein Thema namens „Wie viele Höhen-/Tiefenmeter macht ihr im Jahr?“ auf.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Januar 2018)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> Zählen bei uns nicht eher die Höhen- und Tiefenmeter!!!


Ich hatte heute 500 hm, so vong Tour her undblabla....mfg


----------



## Dynamo72 (11. Januar 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute 500 hm, so vong Tour her undblabla....mfg


Verdammt, ich nur 482.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Januar 2018)

Dynamo72 schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich nur 482.


Hab aufgerundet


----------



## stengele (11. Januar 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hab aufgerundet



Hatte heute 757 hm


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Januar 2018)

stengele schrieb:


> Hatte heute 757 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (12. Januar 2018)

Anfänger, für unter 2500hm pro Tour, steht ein BjL. erst garnicht auf.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Januar 2018)

BjL schrieb:


> Anfänger, für unter 2500hm pro Tour, steht ein BjL. erst garnicht auf.


...und es kommt doch auf die Länge an
Wo is die Olle Katze hin


----------



## BjL (12. Januar 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> ...und es kommt doch auf die Länge an
> Wo is die Olle Katze hin



Olle Katze hat Urlaub.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Januar 2018)

BjL schrieb:


> Olle Katze hat Urlaub.


----------



## Flo_Odw. (15. Januar 2018)

Gestern 39,1km/1065hm. Hat mich meinem diesjährigen Ziel -2000km- etwas näher gebracht. Für mich ist es wichtig im Schnitt am Ende des Jahres 1,5Mal pro Woche gefahren zu sein.


----------



## ploerre (16. Januar 2018)

2017: 105 Tracks - 6100 km - 150.000 hm - MTB, ca. 30% MTB Singlespeed


----------



## MTBpleasure (16. Januar 2018)

Letztes Jahr im zweiten Halbjahr 6500 km (MTB, Trekking Bike und Gravelbike). 
Davor habe ich noch nicht aufgezeichnet. 

Dieses Jahr bin ich bis jetzt bei 580 km und 5000 HM. Weiter geht´s!


----------



## BjL (17. Januar 2018)




----------



## hellmono (1. Februar 2018)

Gerade den Thread entdeckt und aus Interesse mal auf 2017 in Summe geguckt:
2017 Fahrrad: 5.193km + >1.000km Laufen und etwas Rudern und Schwimmen


----------



## MrFaker (2. Februar 2018)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> Bedeutet bei 6 Tagen in 2018 täglich rund 166 km... Ah-ha.



Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich?
Die letzten 11 Tage lag mein Schnitt auch bei 140km. Nicht irgendwo im schönen Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Februar 2018)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich?
> Die letzten 11 Tage lag mein Schnitt auch bei 140km. Nicht irgendwo im schönen Wetter.


Nichts, total normal!


----------



## Cube_Heinz (2. Februar 2018)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich?
> Die letzten 11 Tage lag mein Schnitt auch bei 140km. Nicht irgendwo im schönen Wetter.


Na is‘ doch schön. Weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## --- (4. Februar 2018)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich?


Naja, etwas wenig halt. Aber vielleicht war er angeschlagen. Hatte die letzten Wochen auch mit Erkältung zu kämpfen. Da muß man sich dann halt etwas zurücknehmen und langsam machen.



chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Die letzten 11 Tage lag mein Schnitt auch bei 140km. Nicht irgendwo im schönen Wetter.



Ich sag ja, manchmal muß man sich am Riemen reißen und einen Gang runterschalten. Dann hat man halt mal einen schwächeren Schnitt. Was solls. Ist ja jetzt nicht so das man sein Geld damit verdienen muß.


----------



## swindle (6. Februar 2018)

2017: 1.837 km  und ca. 52.705 HM
2018: 245,8 km  und ca. 2519 HM


----------



## MrFaker (10. Februar 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Naja, etwas wenig halt. Aber vielleicht war er angeschlagen. Hatte die letzten Wochen auch mit Erkältung zu kämpfen. Da muß man sich dann halt etwas zurücknehmen und langsam machen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sag ja, manchmal muß man sich am Riemen reißen und einen Gang runterschalten. Dann hat man halt mal einen schwächeren Schnitt. Was solls. Ist ja jetzt nicht so das man sein Geld damit verdienen muß.



Bei 4000km/ Jahr ist er wohl immer angeschlagen?


----------



## Flo_Odw. (2. Juli 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Gestern 39,1km/1065hm. Hat mich meinem diesjährigen Ziel -2000km- etwas näher gebracht. Für mich ist es wichtig im Schnitt am Ende des Jahres 1,5Mal pro Woche gefahren zu sein.


Zwischenfazit nach Q2: 1,8x pro Woche, 1640km und 41200hm. Läuft sehr gut bisher dieses Jahr, bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Trainingsstand.


----------



## Tischgrill (2. Juli 2018)

Halbzeitbilanz 4000km. Ohne Verletzung am Jahresanfang bestimmt ca. 500-1000km mehr


----------



## stengele (2. Juli 2018)

Läuft...


----------



## Bensemer (2. Juli 2018)

3606 im ersten Halbjahr. Dafür das ich erst vor 4 Jahren angefangen habe und davor 10 Jahre NICHTS gemacht habe bin ich doch sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynamo72 (2. Juli 2018)

stengele schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 748129
> Läuft...


Wat sagt deine Frau dazu? Bin bei 9 Tkm und 65 Thm (schei.. Flachland). Meine Frau sagt, das ist viel zu viel.  Find ick nich.


----------



## imfluss (2. Juli 2018)

2018 

Distanz 1.696,5 km
Zeit 126h 1min
Höhenmeter 145.882 m
Radfahrten 64

Hab allerdings nicht immer Strava mitlaufen. Und ja, es werden des öfteren Lifte benutzt


----------



## Cube_Heinz (3. Juli 2018)

Halbzeit 2018: 2.301 km, HM weiß ich nicht, sind aber nicht dramatisch viele, vielleicht 40.000.
Sind viele flache Strecken hier.
Grüße Chris


----------



## gili89 (3. Juli 2018)




----------



## stengele (3. Juli 2018)

Dynamo72 schrieb:


> Wat sagt deine Frau dazu? Bin bei 9 Tkm und 65 Thm (schei.. Flachland). Meine Frau sagt, das ist viel zu viel.  Find ick nich.



Ich kombiniere das mit meinem Arbeitsweg, einfach einen "kleinen" Umweg fahren.


----------



## MadCyborg (3. Juli 2018)

2016: 3600 km, 237 h, 110 x (Fortbildung)
2017: 1700 km, 110 h, 63 x (Fortbildung -> Arbeitgeber A)
2018: 1800 km, 104 h, 57 x (Arbeitgeber A -> Arbeitgeber B) ->läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (8. Juli 2018)

In 2018:
2.244 km, 32 Tsd. Hm.
Nur Freizeit, fahre mit dem Auto zur Arbeit. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## log11 (23. Juli 2018)

Nach langem Infekt im Frühjahr bin ich dieses Jahr recht spät eingestiegen.
Bisher in 2018:
2490km
25000hm
84 Fahrten


----------



## jadubbs (1. Januar 2019)

In 2018 sinds bei mir 9540 km geworden.

Ostern hat der Räuber mir mein Bike geklaut.
Ersetzt habe ich es durch ein Giant Toughroad SLR und ein Grand Canyon.
Highlight in 2018 war eine 240 km Tour mit 2680 hm.

Jetzt habe ich 8km (Hunderunde) auf dem Tacho und Träume von einem Gravel Bike für Langstrecken ...
Auf ein gutes neues Radlerjahr 2019!


----------



## rhnordpool (1. Januar 2019)

Gestern gerade noch die 2800 km geschafft. 59300 hm.
Wünsche allen ein gesundes und unfallfreies 2019.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (1. Januar 2019)

Bei mir waren´s 2018 
3800km 
59000hm
nebenbei noch Schichtarbeit und Badminton gespielt und Kinder zu den Turnieren (Fußball,Badminton Eishockey) gefahren!


----------



## imun (1. Januar 2019)

Mein 2018



Kilometer: 7683km
Zeit: 401h
Höhenmeter: 84.099hm
Längste Tour 157,6km

Mein bestes Jahr bisher


----------



## pacechris (1. Januar 2019)

Leider in den Monaten wo es richtig abgeht gesundheitliche Probleme gehabt.
Stark im Frühjahr losgelegt und dann Aua 
Nur 5800km


----------



## Cube_Heinz (1. Januar 2019)

4.302 km. Rund 300 mehr als letztes Jahr. 
Bike durfte in alle Urlaube mit, insofern viele neue und bekannte Reviere gefahren. Passt für mich.
Grüße Chris


----------



## stengele (1. Januar 2019)

Laut Strava 14588,5km und 198834hm... alles mit dem MTB.


----------



## BillGehts (1. Januar 2019)

10058km in 2018.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Januar 2019)

Mache auch mal mit
Trainingsstunden gesamt: 797
Trainingsstunden Rad: 669
Davon reine Fahrzeit in Rennen: 71:45
Trainingsstunden Krafttraining: 126
Kilometer Rad: 16.648
Davon Rennkilometer: 1591,5
Anzahl Rennen: 6
Höhenmeter Rad: 140.914
Anzahl Radfahrten: 300


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes Neues!!!!

Trotz schwerer Krankheit im April und 5 Monate ausser Gefecht und Arbeitsunfähigkeit, bin ich froh und stolz, mich wieder rangearbeitet und immerhin die 3100 km voll gemacht habe...ich hab die ersten Stunden auf dem bike genossen wie noch nie.


----------



## bronks (1. Januar 2019)

Nur 2415 km. Nein, ich habe keine gesundheitlichen Probleme gehabt. Auch war ich arbeitstechnisch nicht wirklich eingespannt. Eine Familie, um die ich mich kümmern muß habe ich auch nicht. Hier der Grund: Ich hatte keine Lust auf das herumgefahre mit dem Radl. Nichts hat mich letztes Jahr mehr gelangweilt. Sogar arbeiten fand ich unterhaltsamer.


----------



## dizoe67 (1. Januar 2019)

Lt. Garmin Connect waren es 2018 bei mir 4940,84 km mit 51923 HM bei 217 Fahrten. Dazu kommen noch ca. 1300 Laufkilometer


----------



## Bensemer (1. Januar 2019)

5303,3 Kilometer dieses Jahr. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden da ich vorher noch nie überhaupt 3000 Kilometer hinbekommen. 
Höhenmeter Messer habe ich nur am Fully: 22514 hm bei 1278,5 Kilometern


----------



## imfluss (2. Januar 2019)

Schätzwert 5000 km 300.000 hm. Davon allerdings 80% Lift/Shuttle.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Januar 2019)

13.350 km
Dieses Mal nur noch minimaler Stadtrad-Anteil (230 km).
2558 km MTB, 3070 km RR, Rest Gravelbikes/Crosser.


----------



## Garbage81 (3. Januar 2019)

1462km gefahren und gigantische 16258hm bezwungen. Keine Ahnung wie ihr alle solche Werte zusammen bekommt


----------



## reblaus_MSP (3. Januar 2019)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber...


reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> 5930 km
> Nächstes Jahr werden es wohl weniger werden weil ich mehr Mountainbike fahren will.


Man muss einfach öfters fahren, dann kommt man trotz vermehrt MTB-Touren auch auf mehr Kilometer. 
Am Ende stehen 161 Fahrten zu Buche, davon 120 mit dem MTB. Alles zum Spaß, nicht auf Arbeit o.ä.
6869 km, 4740 km waren mit dem MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (3. Januar 2019)

5600 km mit crosser,und nochmal so cirka 1500km mit dem Stattratt.
Also mehr als mein Bruder mit seinem golf.


----------



## Fortis76 (3. Januar 2019)

2018 war ganz ok.
13.580 km
117.590 hm
503h 
Mit Rennrad und MTB

2019 wird besser


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Januar 2019)

Leider ein schwaches jahr aber das werde ich dieses jahr wieder ändern


----------



## imun (3. Januar 2019)

Garbage81 schrieb:


> 1462km gefahren und gigantische 16258hm bezwungen. Keine Ahnung wie ihr alle solche Werte zusammen bekommt


Ich find meine Werte noch Ok
Krass finde ich alles über 10000km, denn ich bin relativ viel auf dem Rad, aber wenn einer doppelt so viel Kilometer hat ist das für mich schon verstörend


----------



## KUBIKUS (3. Januar 2019)

Dieses Jahr knapp 9000 Kilometer, davon 3595 Kilometer auf einer Radreise.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Januar 2019)

Bin dieses Jahr auch nur auf 3300Km gekommen. Mit Famile fehlt einfach die Zeit mehrmals die Woche zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Januar 2019)

4319km Radeln und 780km Laufen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. Januar 2019)

Pi mal Daumen fahre ich 6.000 km im Jahr.


----------



## goldberg1888 (3. Januar 2019)

5400 km gesamt
⅔HT
⅓Fully
Davon ~1800 mit meinem Hund
(der hat eine

  kurze Bergübersetzung)


----------



## GaryR (3. Januar 2019)

Bei mir waren es 2017 6500km und 57.000hm. Leider konnte ich das in 2018 nicht halten und konnte nur 5000km und 47.000hm erreichen. Mal sehen wie sich das Jahr 2019 entwickeln wird


----------



## gili89 (4. Januar 2019)




----------



## Reinki (4. Januar 2019)

Ich sollte wohl mal deutlich mehr fahren, zumindest nehme ich mir das jedes Jahr vor.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2019)

2018 genau so viel wie 2017 auch schon: immer 2km mehr wies Du !


----------



## aurumZzz (4. Januar 2019)

Bei mir waren es ~ 300 Einheiten und ~ 350 h ... Fahre nur indoor. ka wie viele Kilometer das waren. Mit wie viel Watt pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht fahrt ihr so?


----------



## Milsani (4. Januar 2019)

aurumZzz schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es ~ 300 Einheiten und ~ 350 h ... Fahre nur indoor. ka wie viele Kilometer das waren. Mit wie viel Watt pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht fahrt ihr so?



im mittel so um die 1,4watt/Kg - ist das gut?

M.


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Januar 2019)

Garbage81 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie ihr alle solche Werte zusammen bekommt


Geht mir auch so. 
Bin richtig stolz auf meine 2800 km - alles nur MTB und ganzjährig unterschiedlich zwischen 1 und 4mal pro Woch unterwegs. Meist Touren so zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden. Ich könnt theoretisch mehr fahren, wenn ich ehrgeizig wär und früher aufstehen würde. Da ich aber rein lustgesteuert "unterwegs" bin, klappt das nicht. 
Mit zunehmendem Alter merk ich auch, daß ich mehr Pausen zwischen den Touren brauche.
Aber ich wollt mal ne ungefähre Grundlage haben, was meine aktivitäten im Jahr so anbelangt und hab daher 2018 erstmalig Buch geführt. Laß ich jetzt aber wieder sein und fahr wieder nur nach Lust, Laune und Bauchgefühl. Den ehrgeizigen Sportlern unter Euch wünsch ich, daß Euch der Spaß erhalten bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (4. Januar 2019)

Milsani schrieb:


> im mittel so um die 1,4watt/Kg - ist das gut?
> 
> M.




Bei Zwift im Schnitt ca. 3,3 W/Kg... bei ca. 75Kg







Mein Statistik für 2018. Leider knapp die 4k verfehlt...


----------



## Milsani (5. Januar 2019)

hier noch mein nachtrag zum eigentlichen thema:





davon ca. 50% pillepalle fahrten zum biergarten, zum einkaufen, zum geldautomaten, besorgungen für die herrin usw. natürlich immer mit mehr oder weniger großen und kleinen umwegen

und für alle die vorhaben in zukunft mehr zu fahren: nutzt euer rad nicht nur als spochtgerät, sondern auch als verkehrsmittel dann geht auch was trotz frau, verrückten omas und opas und den allerliebsten blagen...

M.


----------



## Saprobie (5. Januar 2019)

2018:
Rennrad 5.735 km
Stadtrad 1.111 km
MTBs der Rest
(+ca. 1.000 km nicht getrackter Arbeitsweg)


----------



## Laerry (6. Januar 2019)

Meine 18er Statistik:

km 4088
Zeit in min 19015
Durchschnittstempo 12,9
Höhenmeter 96420


----------



## malicom (6. Januar 2019)

Hallo hier meine Daten, leider war Mitte November Schluss (Schlüsselbeinbruch):


  Gruß Martin


----------



## Tim_Dh (22. Januar 2019)

malicom schrieb:


> Hallo hier meine Daten, leider war Mitte November Schluss (Schlüsselbeinbruch):
> Anhang anzeigen 812361  Gruß Martin


Du fährst 17.500km im Jahr? 
Das sind ja ca 1460 km im Monat 
Respekt  musst ganz schön sportlich unterwegs sein


----------



## Brewmaster (23. Januar 2019)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Du fährst 17.500km im Jahr?
> Das sind ja ca 1460 km im Monat
> Respekt  musst ganz schön sportlich unterwegs sein



Das sind nur 55km JEDEN Tag, weil ja Mitte Nov Schluß war. Bei 365 Tagen wären es ja nur 48km pro Tag gewesen, das hätte ich geglaubt


----------



## sigggi (24. Januar 2019)

Milsani schrieb:


> und für alle die vorhaben in zukunft mehr zu fahren: nutzt euer rad nicht nur als spochtgerät, sondern auch als verkehrsmittel dann geht auch was trotz frau, verrückten omas und opas und den allerliebsten blagen...
> M.


Das ist wohl war.
Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck dass es gerade hier unter den MTB Forummitgliedern viele gibt die ein Rad nur als Sportgerät betreiben.
Das Rad als vollständiges Verkehrsmittel nutzen hier anscheinend nicht so Viele.
Das merkt man oft an den Antworten wenn es um Radverkehr geht.
Selbst für die 10km Anfahrt zum Trainingstreff wird das Auto genommen um dann eine 30km Runde mit dem MTB zu machen.
Achso, meine Kilometer für 2018.
8280km und 72000 Hm mit dem MTB.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Januar 2019)

sigggi schrieb:


> unter den MTB Forummitgliedern viele gibt die ein Rad nur als Sportgerät betreiben


Finde ich eigentlich logisch. Deshalb auch nur 1900 MTB-km im Jahr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (25. Januar 2019)

sigggi schrieb:


> Das ist wohl war.
> Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck dass es gerade hier unter den MTB Forummitgliedern viele gibt die ein Rad nur als Sportgerät betreiben.
> Das Rad als vollständiges Verkehrsmittel nutzen hier anscheinend nicht so Viele.
> Das merkt man oft an den Antworten wenn es um Radverkehr geht.
> ...


.


----------



## Rentnerpower (25. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
2018 bin 8000 km gefahren 1x zum Gardasee und zurück.Wenns nicht regnet fahre ich mit dem Rad mehr als mit dem Auto.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Januar 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das Radfahren gar mein Auto verbannt, und deshalb gab es einen Zuwachs bei den Kilometern pro Jahr, wie hier schon gekostet. Für mich ist Radfahren ein Lebensphilosophie geworden.


Sehr gut


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. Januar 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Sehr gut


.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Januar 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Mit dem gesparten Geld ging es mehrere Monate quer durch Europa - auch zum Gardasee, so quasi von Haustür aus gestartet und irgendwann dann glücklicherweise wohlbehalten zurückgekehrt.


Fehlt mir noch die Zeit zu, ansonsten Neid


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. Januar 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Fehlt mir noch die Zeit zu, ansonsten Neid


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 329784 (26. Januar 2019)

Wie viele Kilometer darf man sich pro Stunde Indoor-Trainer anrechnen?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Januar 2019)

Ähm null


----------



## Deleted 329784 (26. Januar 2019)

Hähä, hab ich mir schon gedacht. War trotzdem letztes Jahr bei 9.000 km.
Aber dieses Jahr werden's wohl weniger, wenn ich Indoor-Biken nicht mitrechnen darf.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Januar 2019)

Da witzige ist ja wenn mein Garmin auf der Rolle mitläuft..zeigt er mir oft um die 2,5 km an...!!


----------



## Deleted 329784 (26. Januar 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Da witzige ist ja wenn mein Garmin auf der Rolle mitläuft..zeigt er mir oft um die 2,5 km an...!!


Ja eben, ich fahre auch mit leichter Übersetzung, weil die Kiste dann leiser läuft. Die Software sagt dann "Berg" und die angezeigte Geschwindigkeit ist niedrig. Wobei 2,5 kmh schon arg wenig sind.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Januar 2019)

Na ja da ich ja nur auf der Stelle fahre sollte die Distanz ja folglich null betragen...


----------



## Deleted 329784 (26. Januar 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Na ja da ich ja nur auf der Stelle fahre sollte die Distanz ja folglich null betragen...



Kommt drauf an. Relativ zur Sonne sind's doch ein paar Kilometer.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Januar 2019)

Wie meinen


----------



## SpacePirat78 (1. Mai 2019)

*Bilanz von 2018*

Kilometer: 12.239,2 km
Höhenmeter: 272.991 m

Für die Auswertung meiner Daten verwende ich Runalyze (Schwellenwert-Methode, Schwellenwert: 2 m).



Igelrad schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Relativ zur Sonne sind's doch ein paar Kilometer.





Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Wie meinen


Je mehr Sonnenschein desto mehr Kilometer werden gefahren.


----------



## Starter77 (23. Oktober 2019)

Ganz schön heftig die Zahlen. 
Ich Versuche dieses Jahr die 5000 zu knacken.
Aktueller Stand:




Davon 80% Fatbike und der Rest mit dem Fully. Mehr bekomme ich aktuell neben Beruf und Familie nicht hin. Habe weder Rennrad noch E-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (23. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir wird's heuer vermutlich auch nichts mehr mit den 4.000 -.-





Rennrad hab ich keines und mit meinem Torque jetzt noch knapp 900 km bis zum 31.12 wird interessant  Vorallem weil bei uns im Allgäu auch irgendwann mal Schnee liegt


----------



## Pyrphoros (23. Oktober 2019)

meine aktuelle Bilanz. 
2/3 sind Rennradkilometer, der Rest MTB


----------



## swindle (23. Oktober 2019)

das sind ja knapp 54km pro Tag! Respekt...


----------



## Pyrphoros (23. Oktober 2019)

ich pendle fast jeden Tag in die Arbeit (+-30km einfach) und hänge beim Heimweg meist noch bisschen was dran.
da kommt dann schon was zusammen


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. Oktober 2019)

Pyrphoros schrieb:


> ich pendle fast jeden Tag in die Arbeit (+-30km einfach) und hänge beim Heimweg meist noch bisschen was dran.
> da kommt dann schon was zusammen



Ohne Nachwuchs hat man noch Zeit für sowas...   Dieses Jahr bin ich guter Dinge meine Familien-PB von 3500km zu erreichen, durch tägliches Fahren zur Arbeit auch bei Ekelwetter bin ich aktuell schon bei 225 Fahrten und 3050km! Yay! Wenn ich die BEdF noch überreden kann, gibts nochmal Festive 500 obendrauf. Das wäre ein guter Abschluss für mich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Oktober 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ohne Nachwuchs hat man noch Zeit für sowas...


Das schaffen auch genug Leute mit Kindern...


----------



## Pyrphoros (23. Oktober 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ohne Nachwuchs hat man noch Zeit für sowas...   Dieses Jahr bin ich guter Dinge meine Familien-PB von 3500km zu erreichen, durch tägliches Fahren zur Arbeit auch bei Ekelwetter bin ich aktuell schon bei 225 Fahrten und 3050km! Yay! Wenn ich die BEdF noch überreden kann, gibts nochmal Festive 500 obendrauf. Das wäre ein guter Abschluss für mich.



ich hab zwei Kinder zuhause.
im Grunde verliere ich "nur" 1h täglich, wenn ich mit dem Rad, statt Auto fahre.
einfache Strecke mit dem Auto ist zwischen 30 und 35min (Berufsverkehr)
einfache Strecke mit dem Rad 55-65min.

mir ist aber auch das Wetter ziemlich egal und fahre auch bei Mistwetter

im Grunde ist es nur eine Frage des Wollens und natürlich der Organisation.
meine Freizeit, abseits des Bikes, verbringe ich dafür überwiegend mit der Familie und würde nicht behaupten, dass ich sie vernachlässige.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. Oktober 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das schaffen auch genug Leute mit Kindern...


Schaff ich leider nicht, aber komme auch immer erst am späten Nachmittag nach Hause, da ist das Zeitfenster fürs Radeln eher klein. ABER... im Winter gibts ab 20 Uhr Rolle im Keller... immerhin.


----------



## Mudthemaster (28. Oktober 2019)

Zzgl. 370km auf die Arbeit geradelt.
 Also 37 Fahrten (Hin und Zurück)
Alles mit dem MTB.
Mehr geht nicht, familiär und beruflich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrphoros (28. Oktober 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Knapp 32er Schnitt und 500.000 Höhenmeter (macht immerhin >1600hm am Tag) in gerade einmal 500h - kann man glauben, muss man aber nicht.


Skepsis ist in Ordnung, aber wie man die strava statistik bescheisst, weiß ich leider nicht. 
Aber touren wie diese hier sind nicht gerade selten, daher darfst mir glauben, dass es soweit stimmt.


----------



## Mudthemaster (28. Oktober 2019)

Pyrphoros schrieb:


> Skepsis ist in Ordnung, aber wie man die strava statistik bescheisst, weiß ich leider nicht.
> Aber touren wie diese hier sind nicht gerade selten, daher darfst mir glauben, dass es soweit stimmt. Anhang anzeigen 930249


Rennrad mit E-Antrieb


----------



## Rennbootlenker (29. Oktober 2019)

Sind schon krasse Werte vorallem auch die höhenmeter, das wären ja pro gefahrenen Kilometer 30hm. Ist das ganze bloß mit GPS aufgezeichnet? Da gibt's ja öfters Unstimmigkeiten. Selbst Alban lakata hat bei über 760 Stunden 18000 km nichtmal 400000hm. 
Solltest damit dein Geld verdienen.


----------



## Pyrphoros (29. Oktober 2019)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Sind schon krasse Werte vorallem auch die höhenmeter, das wären ja pro gefahrenen Kilometer 30hm. Ist das ganze bloß mit GPS aufgezeichnet? Da gibt's ja öfters Unstimmigkeiten. Selbst Alban lakata hat bei über 760 Stunden 18000 km nichtmal 400000hm.
> Solltest damit dein Geld verdienen.


Die Aufzeichnung erfolgt über Garmin 520.
Dass strava bekanntlich keine korrekten Hm angibt, sollte bekannt sein.
Realistisch dürften es 15-18%weniger sein, auf den gesamt bemessenen Anstieg. 

Ich bin zwar nicht unfit, aber um mein Geld mit Radfahren zu verdienen, bin ich a) zu alt, b) zu schwach, c) einen gut bezahlten Job. 

Ich fahre nur, weil es mir Spaß macht


----------



## stengele (29. Oktober 2019)

Verrat uns doch einfach denen Namen bei Strava sonst glaubt dir das keiner.
Km und Km/h ok, aber die Höhenmeter sind schon heftig... Wobei 32er Schnitt bei 1/3 MTB...


----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2019)

Welchen Powermeter hast Du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (29. Oktober 2019)

'fahrt am morgen' bei 7h dauer gefällt mir. Wenn ich ins Geschäft radeln träum ich auch davon einfach weiter zu fahren. Und immer weiter...


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Oktober 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> 'fahrt am morgen' bei 7h dauer gefällt mir. Wenn ich ins Geschäft radeln träum ich auch davon einfach weiter zu fahren. Und immer weiter...


Das benennt Strava halt automatisch abhängig von der Startzeit.


----------



## Achtzig (29. Oktober 2019)

Und?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Oktober 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Und?


Na irgendwas schienst du ja an der Fahrt oben auszusetzen zu haben. Oder ich habe das einfach missinterpretiert.


----------



## Achtzig (29. Oktober 2019)

Nein, ich hab das tatsächlich so gemeint: ich würde gern einfach weiter fahren und immer weiter statt im Büro anzukommen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Oktober 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab das tatsächlich so gemeint: ich würde gern einfach weiter fahren und immer weiter statt im Büro anzukommen.


Ja, das geht mir auch so - gerade wenn man noch so halb den Sonnenaufgang mitbekommt, schöne frische Luft atmet, und man nach 20 Minuten dahinrollen einfach nur fit in den Beinen ist... irgendwann fahr ich einfach an der Firma vorbei.


----------



## Grossvater (29. Oktober 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> ...sondern fast jeden Tag so eine Fahrt machen ...


Dazu dann a) zu alt, b) zu schwach, c) einen gut bezahlten Job + Frau und 2 Kiddies.



Pyrphoros schrieb:


> mit der Familie und würde nicht behaupten, dass ich sie vernachlässige.


Dass die Spass haben glaub ich sofort - bei solchen Geschichten  

Nix für ungut - aber no way. Nimms nicht persönlich - im Grunde isses ja dann auch Strava und nicht Du, der falsch liegt.


----------



## Pyrphoros (29. Oktober 2019)

Die Kilometer stimmen fix!
was die Hm anbelangt, damit habe ich mich in keinster Weise gebrüstet.
(und ja, der Garmin hat baro - dennoch weicht die tatsächliche Hm immer mit den Stravaangaben ab)
was spricht dagegen, am Wochenende eine 7h Tour zu unternehmen? Dass es eine Bürofahrt gewesen wäre, habe ich niemals behauptet.
und wenn ich dafür um 4.00 morgens starte, wenn die meisten noch schlafen, interessiert ebenfalls keinen.

aber interessant, wie sehr meine Fahrleistung, welche nichts außergewöhnliches darstellt (auf Km bezogen), von euch zerissen wird -> Neid?


----------



## Grossvater (29. Oktober 2019)

Pyrphoros schrieb:


> Neid?


Den muss man sich ja bekanntlich verdienen   
Also alles gut   Und so lange Du die HMs selbst anzweifelst, sowieso.
Km waren glaub auch eh nicht das Thema.


----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2019)

Km und Zeit sind realistisch und glaube ich. 
Was Strava an Hm und Schnitt ausrechnet halte ich für ein Softwareproblem.

Welchen Powermeter hast Du nochmal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (30. Oktober 2019)

2300hm auf 230km sprechen ja auch nicht für eine „bergige“ Runde. Von daher sind die 32km/h Schnitt zwar ordentlich aber absolut nachvollziehbar. Auch kein Wunder bei seiner täglichen Fahrleistung und Stand Saison


----------



## Bensemer (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe ein Arbeitskollege dessen Strava immer 25% mehr Höhenmeter anzeigt wie alle anderen unserer Gruppe. Er hat die App auch schon deinstaliert und neu downgeloaded aber +25% Höhe. Vielleicht ist das hier ja ähnlich ?‍♂️


----------



## Starter77 (30. Oktober 2019)

Ob das an der jeweiligen App liegt - ob es nun Strava oder Komoot ist oder eine andere bezweifel ich stark.

Denkt doch einmal logisch: wer liefert der App die Daten? Im Regelfall das Handy.

Ich habe mit zwei verschiedenen Handys mit der gleichen App und dem gleichen Softwarestand deutlich unterschiedliche Höhenangaben. Dagegen stimmen die Kilometer.


----------



## Bensemer (30. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns sind Samsung, Huawai und Apfel, jeweils ältere und ganz neue Modelle und nahezu identisch. Bei dem einen besagten wie gesagt +25%...
War ja nur so eine Idee eben beim lesen


----------



## Starter77 (30. Oktober 2019)

Hier nie, egal ob Apfel, Moto, Sams oder Auwei ?


----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2019)

Strava schreibt selbst in den FAQ das sie die Daten zum Teil aus dem GPS Signal ableiten. Das ist bekanntlich nicht immer sehr genau.









						FAQ: Höhenangaben auf Strava
					

Wenn dein Gerät über einen barometrischen Höhenmesser verfügt und in unserer Gerätedatenbank ist, zeigt die Aktivitätsseite die vom Gerät aufgezeichneten Höhenmeter an. Falls dein Gerät keinen baro...




					support.strava.com


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. Oktober 2019)

sind doch am ende nur zahlen... spaß machen muss es, da ist es doch völlig egal ob nun 1000 oder 1250hm, oder?


----------



## Bensemer (30. Oktober 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> sind doch am ende nur zahlen... spaß machen muss es, da ist es doch völlig egal ob nun 1000 oder 1250hm, oder?


Ja klar, da hast du recht. Lustig finde ich aber wie sich der besagte Kamerad aufregt weil er einer der wenigen mit "Bezahl-Stava" ist


----------



## nobuya (30. Oktober 2019)

Wenn man die falschen Häkchen setzt, ignoriert Strava die halbwegs genauen Barometerdaten und berechnet neu aus den GPS Daten.
Wurde samt Abstellmaßnahmen grad hier diskutiert:




__





						Strava zeigt viel zu viele Höhenmeter an
					

Hallo,  seit einiger Zeit protokolliere ich einige meiner Touren nicht nur mit meinem Garmin edge 705 sondern auch mit einigen Apps auf dem iPhone. Inzwischen auch mit der Strava App. Grundsätzlich finde ich die Optionen ganz nett, allerdings übertreibt Stava extrem bei den Angaben der...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Wie auch deine lange Fahrt zeigt @Pyrphoros, sind das ~10hm pro Kilometer, während 500.000hm auf 16.000km ~30hm/km wären.
Da dürfte man nur Salzkammergut Trophys aneinanderreihen, um auf diese hm Werte zu kommen. 
Schau mal in das Thema oben, falls es Dich interessiert, vielleicht trifft das bei Deiner Konfiguration auch zu.
Dein Ausritt sieht aus wie Beginn in Teisendorf? Da komme ich öfter vorbei auf dem Weg zur Stoisser Alm 

Mein Garmin der letzten 12 Monate sagt 13.500km, 146.000hm und 640 Stunden (alles mit 26"MTB 32/11-36, meist Asphalt und Schotter).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrphoros (31. Oktober 2019)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ja klar, da hast du recht. Lustig finde ich aber wie sich der besagte Kamerad aufregt weil er einer der wenigen mit "Bezahl-Stava" ist



ich rege mich in keinster Weise auf. 
zumal ich bzgl der Hm, welche hier gerade heiß diskutiert werden, niemals geäußert hatte und sie ja selbst anzweifle.
laut Garmin sind es aktuell knapp  300k Hm, aber keine halbe Mio.
was auch immer Strava da hinzuaddiert hat, es stimmt nicht wirklich 



nobuya schrieb:


> Schau mal in das Thema oben, falls es Dich interessiert, vielleicht trifft das bei Deiner Konfiguration auch zu.
> Dein Ausritt sieht aus wie Beginn in Teisendorf? Da komme ich öfter vorbei auf dem Weg zur Stoisser Alm



es interessiert mich eigentlich nicht wirklich, da für mich die reine Kilometerleistung interessant ist, dennoch danke für den Link.
T-dorf ist richtig.


----------



## Pyrphoros (31. Oktober 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Welchen Powermeter hast Du nochmal ?


keinen


----------



## filiale (31. Oktober 2019)

Pyrphoros schrieb:


> keinen



ah ok, dann ist das nur ein geschätzter Wert.
Für die Km hast Du nach wie vor meinen Respekt


----------



## DerHackbart (31. Oktober 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Schaff ich leider nicht, aber komme auch immer erst am späten Nachmittag nach Hause, da ist das Zeitfenster fürs Radeln eher klein.




Same here... Außendienst von 07:30 Uhr bis 16:30 Uhr. Also nix mit Pendeln ins Büro.

Vorher Kind fertig machen, danach Alltagserledigungen und Kind.

Wochenende dann auch oft familiäre Verpflichtungen.

Wenn es gut läuft, komme ich zwei Mal die Woche für zwei Stunden aufs Rad.

Ich bin echt neidisch auf alle die hier richtig Km abreißen können.


----------



## Twenty9er (11. November 2019)

Einfach nur viele km abreißen bringt auch nicht viel und es geht vielen so, dass nur wenig Zeit zum Trainieren bleibt.
Daher muss das Motto lauten "Qualität statt Quantität". Lieber kürzer fahren mit sinnvollen Intervallen als stundenlang herumzurollen.


----------



## filiale (11. November 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen, wenn man gar keine Rennen fahren, sondern möglichst viel mit dem Rad draußen sein will?



Fitness ist ne schicke Sache, besonders wenn man einfach dahin fahren kann, wohin mal will, ohne überlegen zu müssen, ob man es schafft oder zu erledigt ist. -> boah, guck mal der Berg, da müssen wir nochmal schnell hoch, zack erledigt. Fitness hat nicht immer nur etwas mit rennen fahren zu tun....außer man hat keine Lust aus der Komfortzone zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (11. November 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Fitness ist ne schicke Sache, besonders wenn man einfach dahin fahren kann, wohin mal will, ohne überlegen zu müssen, ob man es schafft oder zu erledigt ist. -> boah, guck mal der Berg, da müssen wir nochmal schnell hoch, zack erledigt. Fitness hat nicht immer nur etwas mit rennen fahren zu tun....außer man hat keine Lust aus der Komfortzone zu kommen.



Wie definiert sich ein Fitnesszustand? Ist derjenige fitter, welcher einen kurzen Berg hochsprinten kann, oder derjenige welche einen 600km Brevet mit dem Rennrad fährt? Ist ein Rennradfahrer fitter als ein Mountainbiker?

Ich weiß was du meinst, aber geht stark in Richtung Pauschalisierung.


----------



## filiale (11. November 2019)

Fitness läßt sich nur schwer definieren, da sind wir uns alle einig. Jeder verbindet seine Fahrziele mit eigener Fitness, nämlich der wie zügig er ankommt.


----------



## jadubbs (1. Januar 2020)

2019: 9759 km
War ein gutes Radjahr. 
Für die fehlenden km zum 10er konnte ich mich am Ende nicht mehr motivieren (feucht, kalt, ...)

Highlight war zu Pfingsten eine 240 km Tour 'in einem Rutsch'.
Dann ein paar Tage paddeln und wieder zurück! (Gravel Bike auf Asphalt).


----------



## stengele (1. Januar 2020)

Distanz14.801,7 kmZeit694h 17minHöhenmeter180.565 mRadfahrten486


----------



## schurwald-biker (1. Januar 2020)

4.600 km, 75.000 Hm in 2019
Allerdings etwas mehr als die Hälfte mit dem Cyclocrosser.  

Für meine Verhältnisse war das viel: arbeite 55 bis 60 Stunden pro Woche und habe zwei Kinder.


----------



## bronks (1. Januar 2020)

Nur 1494 km. Der 29er hat mir den Spaß am Radln verdorben ...


----------



## Rennbootlenker (1. Januar 2020)

bronks schrieb:


> Nur 1494 km. Der 29er hat mir den Spaß am Radln verdorben ...


Wie darf man das verstehen?


----------



## goldberg1888 (1. Januar 2020)

6748 km
3900 km davon Touren 
Der Rest zur Arbeit und mit dem Hund 




HM sind mit GPS aufgezeichnet und daher mit Sicherheit nicht ganz korrekt.


----------



## BillGehts (1. Januar 2020)




----------



## pacechris (1. Januar 2020)

Alles mit dem MTB und etwas Zwift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Heinz (1. Januar 2020)

Leider seit Feb. massive Schulterprobleme, deshalb nur 3122 km.


----------



## Bensemer (1. Januar 2020)

3100 Kilometer und 39.000 Höhenmeter. 
Wesentlich weniger als 2018. Ich hoffe dieses Jahr wird wieder besser auch wenn es schwer wird weil ich ausgerechnet den Juni und Juli mit der Bundeswehr im Ausland sein werde


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2020)

Genausoviel wie letztes Jahr auch:

Immer 2km mehr als wies du !


----------



## hobbybiker79 (1. Januar 2020)

Bei mir waren es heuer (letzten 2019) Jahr  nicht so viele wie vorgenommen. Arbeitsbedingt!
 2971km und 58723hm.


----------



## kamikater (1. Januar 2020)

Bei mir waren es 11.713 km und 109.444 hm. Der schlechteste Wert seit Jahren; ich werd'halt doch alt


----------



## oppede (1. Januar 2020)

Kilometer 6501
Höhenmeter 74100
Gesamtzeit 351 Stunden
Alter 62


----------



## Shonzo (1. Januar 2020)

3800km, 65k hm. 1600km davon Pendeln zur Arbeit.


----------



## botti (1. Januar 2020)

3200km 55Tsd HöM, 68 Jahre alt


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Januar 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ohne Nachwuchs hat man noch Zeit für sowas...   Dieses Jahr bin ich guter Dinge meine Familien-PB von 3500km zu erreichen, durch tägliches Fahren zur Arbeit auch bei Ekelwetter bin ich aktuell schon bei 225 Fahrten und 3050km! Yay! Wenn ich die BEdF noch überreden kann, gibts nochmal Festive 500 obendrauf. Das wäre ein guter Abschluss für mich.




Ziel erreicht: knapp 3900km. bin begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (1. Januar 2020)

lt. Tacho 2997 km, 65.680 HM, rein lustgesteuerte MTB-Touren, 68 Jahre. Paar mehr km/hm wären schön gewesen, aber immerhin 10% mehr als 2018. Bin auf 2020 gespannt.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (2. Januar 2020)

Bei mir waren es 7935 km. Davon 6010 km mit dem Mountainbike, 1891 km auf dem Rennrad und 34 km Indoor.
Verteilt auf 190 Fahrten mit insgesamt fast 126.000 hm

Somit erneut eine Steigerung um ca. 1000 km zum Jahr davor.


----------



## ghostmuc (2. Januar 2020)

Die 2019er Bilanz:
8207 Km
70.000 HM
247 Radfahrten

Davon ca. 1500 im Winter auf der Rolle. Die Höhenmeter sind alle real mit dem MTB im Zeitraum von April bis Mitte November, nix Strava Höhenmeter 
Und 110km auf dem Rennrad, zweimal probiert und gemerkt das des nix für mich is


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2020)

Guckt mal ... ich bin soooo viel gefahren das mein Tacho bei Strava schon wieder einmal rum und bei 0 ist !


----------



## Toolkid (2. Januar 2020)

Alles draußen und das meiste davon beim Pendeln.


----------



## ploerre (2. Januar 2020)

2019 war ziemlich viel für meine Verhältnisse. 
Fast genau 12000 km / 220000 hm
11000 km davon mit dem Waldrennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rentnerpower (2. Januar 2020)

Bei mir 183 Fahrten 8750 km eimal von Augsburg zum Gardasee.


----------



## Laerry (4. Januar 2020)

3717km, 79500hm. Wesentlich weniger als die Jahre zuvor, aber war auch mehrere Wochen im Urlaub und bissl Zeit für die Freundin zu haben ist ja auch wichtig.


----------



## Muckal (4. Januar 2020)

3003km, Höhenmeter auch ein paar. Habe allerdings keine Ausrede parat und muss sagen: zu mehr hatte ich keine Lust.


----------



## SpacePirat78 (6. Januar 2020)

*Bilanz von 2019*

Kilometer: 8.802,7 km
Höhenmeter: 208.664 m

Für die Auswertung meiner Daten verwende ich Runalyze (Schwellenwert-Methode, Schwellenwert: 2 m).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2020)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Es wird beim zweiten Mal auch nicht lustiger...



Sorry ... störe jetzt nicht weiter beim Pimmelvergleich ! Tschau


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. Januar 2020)

Genau geh Radfahren...


----------



## cbtp (7. Januar 2020)

Hab noch nicht alles synchronisiert, aber derzeit:


Distanz7.024,0 kmZeit609h 47minHöhenmeter241.979 mRadfahrten277

Kilometer sind ein bisschen mehr, und Höhenmeter ein bisschen weniger als letztes Jahr.


----------



## swindle (8. Januar 2020)

90% alles mit dem Torque gefahren. Rest Zwift...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Januar 2020)

5.446 km
89.219 Hm


----------



## Deleted 217350 (11. Januar 2020)

Ziel : 
Dieses Jahr die 100.000 Hömes vollzumachen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunblocker40 (22. Januar 2020)

Ein Freund von mir ist 2019 mit seinem Radon Slide Carbon 160mm (mit 27,5 x 2,35 Hans Dampf)
10 000 km
300 000 hm
gefahren .
(Jede Einheit auf Strava genauesten dokumentiert).

Er ist >50 Jahre, verheiratet, hat ein Kind und ist hauptberuflich "Eisenbieger", Arbeitszeiten sind von 7 Uhr bis 16 Uhr.
Der großteil seiner Strava-Fotos sind Nachtaufnahmen


----------



## swindle (22. Januar 2020)

ich hab da auch einen Freund der jemanden kennt...


----------



## Sunblocker40 (22. Januar 2020)

Wollt nur mal mit ihm angeben .... ;-)
Ihm ists ja wurscht .....


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. Januar 2020)

Sunblocker40 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir ist 2019 mit seinem Radon Slide Carbon 160mm (mit 27,5 x 2,35 Hans Dampf)
> 10 000 km
> 300 000 hm
> gefahren .
> ...



Das wären ja im Schnitt 1000hm pro Tag, wenn ich mal von 300d ausgehe. Kann, muss man aber nicht machen.


----------



## swindle (23. Januar 2020)

vermutlich ein paar Bikeparktage mit 5k hm. oder so.


----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (24. Januar 2020)

Ich ziehe den Hut vor jedem, der auch nur einen Kilometer in 2019 gemacht hat. 

Ehrlich. Hauptsache man macht es, egal wie lange. 

Ich konnte meinen persönlichen Rekord von 2017 auch in 2019 nicht einholen. Ständig ist was kaputt. 2018 hatte ich einen Gelenkskopfriss, 2019 lag ich lange im Krankenhaus, drückt mir die Daumen, dass 2020 gesund überstanden wird. 

2019: 

Distanz5.204,8 kmZeit277h 37minHöhenmeter23.504 mRadfahrten283

Profil: https://www.strava.com/athletes/8806337

Liebe Grüße

Kay


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Januar 2020)

So sieht’s aus, Kay. Jeder gefahrene Radkilometer ist ein Gewinn.

Dieses Jahr bin ich auch schon seit 2.1. aktiv.


----------



## rewelrider (25. Januar 2020)

Seit 2016 komm ich immer auf über 20.000km


----------



## maggus75 (27. Januar 2020)

Ca. 3500 Km in 2019.
Müsste ich mal genau zusammenschreiben wg. der Höhenmeter, da übers Jahr 3 Apps benutzt wurden.

Übers Jahr stetig die Monatsleistung gesteigert auf 500Km/Monat in Oktober bis Dezember.

Hab die Km Leistung jetzt bewusst wieder auf um 250 Km/Monat gedrosselt aus mehreren Gründen. Gehe wieder 1x pro Woche bissl Laufen und 1x Woche Krafttraining im Heimstudio (das geht dann auch ab 22 Uhr). Thema Abwechslung und Vielseitigkeit. Fahre ja nur zum Spaß ohne irgendwelche Ziele wie Rennen usw.. Irgendwie wurde es zur reinen KM Fresserei und der Fahrspaß blieb für mich persönlich ein wenig auf der Strecke. Jetzt ist wieder mehr Abwechslung dabei und die Ausfahrten machen wieder doppelt Spaß. Bei 500Km/Monat war bei mir auch schon der Zeitkonflikt mit Familie und auch Arbeiten am und ums Haus, Garten usw. grenzwertig bzw. blieben andere Hobbys auf der Strecke.


Nebenbei bemerkt kann man das Familien-/Arbeit und Freizeitthema nicht so pauschalisieren. "Auch mit Familie geht das" lese ich oben. Sind die Kinder noch klein oder schon größer (Selbstständigkeit)? Großes Haus oder nur kleine Mietswohnung? Garten dazu (Pflegeaufwand)? Arbeitszeiten (35h, 40h oder 45h/ Woche)? Radfahren als einzige Freizeitbeschäftigung oder noch andere Hobbys, Vereine, etc.?
Da sind soviel Faktoren dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 522212 (1. Februar 2020)

Letztes Jahr 4535km und 19300hm. Als Küstenkind wird es schwer mit den Höhenmetern. Hab noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden den Wind in hm umzurechnen. ?


----------



## dorfteich (2. Februar 2020)

2019 waren es 5.568km mit 18.910Hm, alles zusammen. Dafür war ich öfter am Gipfel (mein Bundesland) und wir haben auch ein Gipfelbuch dort zum eintragen.


----------



## Su1dakra (2. Februar 2020)

Hab es 2019 aus 3118 geschafft. Angestrebten Ziel waren 3100.
Ohne div. famil. ,, Störfaktoren" wären es bestimmt noch ein zwei mehr geworden. Aber solange ich nicht fürs Biken bezahlt werde und die Kinder ihren Vater auch Mal sehen wollen wird es wohl nicht mehr werden.


----------



## P4LL3R (3. Februar 2020)

2014: 1.560km / 24.150hm
2015: 2.390km / 40.290hm
2016: 3.630km / 41.100hm
2017: 7.210km / 62.340hm
2018: 10.270km / 127.400hm
2019: 13.820km / 117.800hm
2020: 1.830km / 23.000hm (bisher)

Bisher konnte ich mich noch jedes Jahr steigern  Ich muss aber zugeben, dass viele meiner Kilometer Indoor auf Zwift gefahren werden, da spult man recht schnell viele Kilometer ab. Und da ich seit etwa einem Jahr kein MTB mehr besitze, bin ich auch nur mehr mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, damit macht man auch viel mehr Meter als mit einem MTB.


----------



## Ledeker (3. Februar 2020)

Distanz2.367,9 kmZeit127h 39minHöhenmeter46.745 mRadfahrten61

Versucht am Wochenende immer einmal zu fahren.
Dieses Jahr versuche ich 2500 km zu schaffen. Schauen wir mal ob es arbeits- und familientechnisch klappt.


----------



## dorfteich (3. Februar 2020)

zumindest kaum Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. Februar 2020)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> 2014: 1.560km / 24.150hm
> 2015: 2.390km / 40.290hm
> 2016: 3.630km / 41.100hm
> 2017: 7.210km / 62.340hm
> ...



Betrug mit Zwift. Betrug mit RR. Du traust Dich hier was.....  (nur Spaß)


----------



## cbtp (3. Februar 2020)

Sunblocker40 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir ist 2019 mit seinem Radon Slide Carbon 160mm (mit 27,5 x 2,35 Hans Dampf)
> 10 000 km
> 300 000 hm
> gefahren .
> ...



Ja, da gibts ein paar ziemlich extreme Leute. 

Kenne auch wen, der voriges Jahr auf ca. 360.000 Höhenmeter gekommen ist... das Jahr davor hat der nur ganz knapp die 400.000 verpasst. Trotz normaler Arbeit, Kinder und Arbeitsreisen. Das sind Zahlen, wo du in den 4-stelligen Stundenbereich bei der Fahrdauer kommst... ?


----------



## a_senna213 (5. Februar 2020)

cyclemax schrieb:


> Mein lieber Scholli...wo nehmt Ihr die Zeit her ! Wow !


... genau das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen und vorallem wie finanziert man das dann noch???...


----------



## Walsumer1980 (6. Februar 2020)

Ich fahr jeden Tag mit dem Hardtail zur Arbeit,eine Strecke knapp 26 km.

6 Wochen Urlaub pro Jahr und um das ganze auf 2 Monate aufzurunden fügen wir 2 Wochen für Krankmeldungen hinzu.

Also pro Jahr so um die 10.000km,was tut man nicht alles um von den Arbeitskollegen für verrückt erklärt zu werden?


----------



## Muckal (6. Februar 2020)

Für dieses Jahr weiß ich's schon: zu wenige...


----------



## Saprobie (6. Februar 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Ich fahr jeden Tag mit dem Hardtail zur Arbeit,eine Strecke knapp 26 km.
> 
> 6 Wochen Urlaub pro Jahr und um das ganze auf 2 Monate aufzurunden fügen wir 2 Wochen für Krankmeldungen hinzu.
> 
> Also pro Jahr so um die 10.000km,was tut man nicht alles um von den Arbeitskollegen für verrückt erklärt zu werden?



klingt ja furchtbar, immer nur die gleiche Strecke und gar nix in der Freizeit? das ist doch hoffentlich nicht alles


----------



## Walsumer1980 (6. Februar 2020)

Saprobie schrieb:


> klingt ja furchtbar, immer nur die gleiche Strecke und gar nix in der Freizeit? das ist doch hoffentlich nicht alles



Ach die Strecke is eigentlich ganz nett,viel am Rhein lang.

Klar fahr ich auch noch in der Freizeit,aber der Löwenanteil is halt der Arbeitsweg.

Und die gleiche Strecke muss ja eh jeder fahren(vorrausgesetzt er geht arbeiten)und dann lieber mit dem Rad,als mit Bus und Bahn oder dem Auto.


----------



## Saprobie (6. Februar 2020)

Da bin ich schon froh, dass mein Arbeitsweg nur um die 2000 von 15000 km im Jahr ausmacht. Das dann allerdings innerstädtisch.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (6. Februar 2020)

Andere sitzen den ganzen Tag im Büro oder was auch immer ihr Job ist und freuen sich auf die Runde nach der Arbeit,da hab ich die Erste schon hinter mir.

Ausserdem hab ich noch ne Frau und 2 Kinder die auch unterhalten werden möchten?,deswegen bin ich ganz froh so meine Kilometer machen zu können.

Klar hat man manchmal keinen Bock,gerade bei schlechtem Wetter,aber man muss halt.


----------



## bikerkocher (15. Februar 2020)

Alles MTB und CX augezeichnet mit Garmin Edge 1030


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldschatzengel (15. Februar 2020)

Letztes Jahr waren es bei mir 15.640km mit 156.000HM. Der Anteil der MTB Fahrten war ca. 30% und 70% mit dem Rennrad. Für dieses Jahr ist etwa die selbe Leistung eingeplant, wenn die Gesundheit und der Spaß erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Muckal (15. Februar 2020)

Goldschatzengel schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr waren es bei mir 15.640km mit 156.000HM. Der Anteil der MTB Fahrten war ca. 30% und 70% mit dem Rennrad. Für dieses Jahr ist etwa die selbe Leistung eingeplant, wenn die Gesundheit und der Spaß erhalten bleiben.



Im Schnitt 10hm pro Kilometer? Zwift oder was?


----------



## Sickgirl (15. Februar 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Im Schnitt 10hm pro Kilometer? Zwift oder was?



Je nach Wohnort kriegt man das problemlos hin, hier in Stuttgart sind es genauso im Schnitt 1000 hm auf 100 km.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (15. Februar 2020)

Solange man nicht an der Küste wohnt dürfte das kein Problem sein mit 10hm pro km. Komme aus der Nähe von Chemnitz und hab ungefähr den selben Schnitt. Richtung erzgebirge wirds natürlich mehr.


----------



## Muckal (15. Februar 2020)

Ok. Ganz schön flach bei euch.


----------



## Sickgirl (15. Februar 2020)

liegt Vielleicht auch an den 70% mit dem Rennrad. Auf einer MTB Tour kriege ich auch mal 1000 hm auf knapp 40 km hin.


----------



## phil_agree (15. Februar 2020)

Schnitt der letzten Jahre 8.000 Km und 80.000 hM.
2020 mehr geplant, 9.000 Km wären schön, 10.000 Km "Schallmauer" ein Träumchen


----------



## FirstGeneration (25. April 2020)

Der Sinn dieses Fadens erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich .... aber gut.


----------



## dorfteich (25. April 2020)

Raketenforschung auch nicht, machste deshalb da mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. April 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Der Sinn dieses Fadens erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich .... aber gut.


Der Sinn deines Beitrags erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich ... aber gut.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (25. April 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Der Sinn dieses Fadens erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich .... aber gut.


----------



## FirstGeneration (25. April 2020)

Ok - dann formuliere ich meine Frage mal etwas anders: Warum ist es für euch interessant zu wissen, wie viele km/hm andere fahren?


----------



## Walsumer1980 (25. April 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Ok - dann formuliere ich meine Frage mal etwas anders: Warum ist es für euch interessant zu wissen, wie viele km/hm andere fahren?


Warum is es für dich interessant zu wissen, warum es für Andere interessant ist zu wissen, wieviel km Andere fahren?


----------



## bronks (25. April 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Warum is es für dich interessant zu wissen, warum es für Andere interessant ist zu wissen, wieviel km Andere fahren?


Das ist sogar interessanter, als nur zu wissen wieviele km andere fahren?


----------



## botti (25. April 2020)

cyclemax schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> wieviel *KILOMETER* spult Ihr denn so pro Jahr ab ?
> 
> ...


Ich fahre ca. 3500km MTB mit 60000HöMeter
Bin 69 Jahre alt

LG

Botti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfteich (25. April 2020)

Dann bauen wir uns mal eine Vergleichsformel:
Hm/km * Alter.
Ich komme auf 142  , mein Problem, unser Gipfel ist nur 116m hoch


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. April 2020)

Ich fahr immer so oft ich Zeit hab, soviel und solange wie ich Bock hab. 2020 wird ein super Jahr dank Corinna.


----------



## swindle (4. Mai 2020)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Dann bauen wir uns mal eine Vergleichsformel:
> Hm/km * Alter.
> Ich komme auf 142  , mein Problem, unser Gipfel ist nur 116m hoch



100.822 hm / 3786,10 km * 31 müsste dann 825 ergeben?


----------



## dorfteich (4. Mai 2020)

Nein, Du musst das Aufrunden noch richtig anwenden


----------



## swindle (4. Mai 2020)

ok, wenns so genau geht: 826


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Mai 2020)

Ooops, bei mir sinds fürs aktuelle Jahr 1435. Schön, daß ein hohes Alter auch mal was Positives hat


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Dezember 2020)

Da dieses Jahr nichts mehr hinzukommt:

13.492 km:

1740 km MTB
4660 km RR
6822 km Gravelbike/Crosser
268 km Stadtrad
Letzte Tour heute im Sonnenschein...




Etwas mehr RR als sonst, weil es aktuell oft unerträglich voll im Wald und auf dem Feld ist, sodass MTB und Gravel weniger Spaß machen.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (31. Dezember 2020)

Respekt.
4351 MTB und ab August auch Gravel.
1200 mehr als letztes Jahr. Immerhin was positives in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Starter77 (31. Dezember 2020)

Auch bei mir ca..1000km mehr als letztes Jahr. Zu 95% mit dem Fatty, Rest Fully.

Komplett Bio.


----------



## pacechris (31. Dezember 2020)

8 Wochen Zwangspause dieses Jahr.
Alles mit dem MTB und etwas Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rewelrider (31. Dezember 2020)

2020 bin ich auf 21663,89km gekommen, hab dabei 302226 Höhenmeter gemacht und hab dafür 827 Stunden und 59min gebraucht.


----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Kilometer, den ich in 2020 fahren durfte und ich bin glücklich, dass alle meine Lieben gesund und munter sind. Aber sportlich gesehen war mein Jahr das Schlechteste, seit ich mit dem Sport begonnen habe. 

Distanz: 4.257,2 km
Zeit: 235h 25min
Höhenmeter: 25.483 m
Radfahrten: 190

Ich nehme das mal als Motivation mit ins nächste Jahr und hoffe auf mehr. 

Bleibt alle gesund und rutscht gut rein! 

Kay


----------



## Bensemer (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin bei 5.300 Kilometer. Soviel hatte ich noch nie und das obwohl ich im Sommer zwei Monate im Ausland war. Ich bin zufrieden (aber nächstes Jahr wird es mehr) 

*Guten Rutsch *


----------



## pacechris (31. Dezember 2020)

rewelrider schrieb:


> 2020 bin ich auf 21663,89km gekommen, hab dabei 302226 Höhenmeter gemacht und hab dafür 827 Stunden und 59min gebraucht.


Zeitlich echt krass 🙈
Das ist ja schon mehr als mancher Profi im Sattel Sitz


----------



## tobi2036 (31. Dezember 2020)

Auch ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit meiner Leistung, soviel hatte auch ich noch nie. Gefahren mit dem Mtb, Cyclocross (Natur&Zwift) und Rennrad

2020


----------



## jadubbs (31. Dezember 2020)

2020 sind es 7486 km bei mir geworden, davon 4800 Pendelkilometer zur Arbeit. Durch Corona habe ich 14 Wochen Homeoffice gemacht und da ging der gute Vorsatz "kannst ja auch in der Freizeit radeln" ganz schnell den Bach runter ... 
Wie froh war ich, als ich nach den 14 Wochen wieder gependelt bin. Die Kollegen bleiben alle im Homeoffice, da ist es wie Quarantäne.
Biken hält fit und beweglich. Auf ein gutes neues!


----------



## DasMatze (31. Dezember 2020)

Viel Zeit, wenig Rennen... das ganze in einer topografisch eher kastrierte Gegend, also relativ wenig hm... dafür wind und das meiste auf dem übergewichtigen Graveler... what else...? 


viel Zeit mit den kids auf'm Rad
der erste 300er
die ersten CX-Rennen
neue bestwerte über fast die gesamte Leistungskurve

... kann nich meckern


----------



## ghostmuc (31. Dezember 2020)

Ungefähr ein Tausender davon auf der Rolle.
Ansonsten nix Rennrad, nix Gravel, alles brav auf dem Fully.
Ok, 300km waren noch dienstlich auf Leihrädern


----------



## bikerkocher (31. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milsani (31. Dezember 2020)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Dann bauen wir uns mal eine Vergleichsformel:
> Hm/km * Alter.
> Ich komme auf 142  , mein Problem, unser Gipfel ist nur 116m hoch


Ich komme dieses Jahr auf 673  



M.


----------



## Starter77 (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich auf 725,64


----------



## BikeTheRocker (31. Dezember 2020)

1324🤪


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Dezember 2020)

Alle☝️


----------



## goldberg1888 (31. Dezember 2020)

Naja 2020 ist ganz gut gelaufen... über 750 Stunden im Sattel.



Ca 1600km auf dem hardtail
Ca 9300 auf den fullys
Alles Bio an 362 Tagen bei jedem Wetter 🏜️☔🌩️☄️🌨️


----------



## Saprobie (31. Dezember 2020)

2020 war komplett anders als geplant. Von den km schätze ich 1/3 MTB und 2/3 Rennrad.
Highlight war die Elbspitze mit 700 km und 11.000 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (1. Januar 2021)




----------



## herbert2010 (1. Januar 2021)




----------



## Tischgrill (1. Januar 2021)

Habe in ganz 2020 ca. 130 km gemacht, davon rund 110km mit meinem neuen S-Pedelec. Das ist viel, oder? 
Also bei mir sind alle ganz stolz wenn sie schon im Jahr 20km fahren, aber jetzt ist ja Ebike-Boom, da fahren die ganz Krassen schon mal diese Strecke an einem Wochenende


----------



## k0p3 (1. Januar 2021)




----------



## RidewiththeFlow (1. Januar 2021)

Coronabedingt konnte ich meine work-life Balance in diesem Jahr erheblich steigern. 
Mal sehen, was das kommende Jahr so bringt


----------



## blubboo (1. Januar 2021)

Das Ziel waren 5000km.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (1. Januar 2021)

Zuviele  















Danke Chef


----------



## hobbybiker79 (1. Januar 2021)

Bei mir waren es im Jahr 2020!
4043km    und  70264hm
Bin voll zufrieden damit.
Alles auf dem MTB  ohne Antrieb (E)😄
und 109km auf Crosswalker von der Frau.


----------



## Surferdeluxe (2. Januar 2021)

Verhältnis biken zum laufen zirka 50:50 (Zeitaufwand). Hoffe dieses Jahr die 10 000km zu erreichen. 
Habe mich für den Ultra bike Marathon in Kirchzarten angemeldet und hoffe das er stattfindet.

Bleibt gesund und passt auf Euch auf...

LG Chris


----------



## Tischgrill (2. Januar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (4. Januar 2021)

Distanz12.249,7 kmZeit604h 26minHöhenmeter156.708 m
Leider viel weniger als 2019.


----------



## Moersracer (6. Januar 2021)




----------



## Muckal (6. Januar 2021)

Habt ihr alle eigentlich Familie? Davon kann ich nur träumen. Bei mir werden es 2021 genauso viele wie 2020:

Zu wenig


----------



## Permafrost (6. Januar 2021)

Kommt man sich schon fast „schäbig“ vor wenn man eure Leistungen so anschaut


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Januar 2021)

Muckal schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle eigentlich Familie? Davon kann ich nur träumen. Bei mir werden es 2021 genauso viele wie 2020:
> 
> Zu wenig



Ja, deswegen hatte ich 2020 viele kurze Touren, weniger Endkilometer, aber fast die selben Höhenmeter wie 2019.   Und ich war parallel aktiver laufen - da sind auch 350km mit drin, die Hälfte davon Minimal/Barfuß. Gutes Jahr.


----------



## Renn Maus (7. Januar 2021)

rewelrider schrieb:


> 2020 bin ich auf 21663,89km gekommen, hab dabei 302226 Höhenmeter gemacht und hab dafür 827 Stunden und 59min gebraucht.


Das sind 28Hm pro Kilometer und ein Nettoschnitt von26km/h.

Bist Du mit dem E-Bike unterwegs gewesen, oder sehr fitter Rennradfahrer?


----------



## SpacePirat78 (7. Januar 2021)

*Bilanz von 2020*

Kilometer: 10.237,7 km
Höhenmeter: 205.351 m

Datenauswertung erfolgte mit Runalyze (Schwellenwert-Methode, Schwellenwert: 2 m).


----------



## big_scoop (11. Januar 2021)

für mich lief 2020 sportlich gut, etwas Kurzarbeit sei dank . Sonst schaffe ich meist um die 6000km mit den MTBs


----------



## bronks (14. Januar 2021)

2020 bin ich mit 2561 km überraschend viel gefahren. Ich habe es mir nur angetan, um mit meiner Freundin etwas gemeinsam zu  machen. Alleine bin ich kein einziges mal aufs Radl gestiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 546364 (16. Januar 2021)

Ca. 2/3 MTB, viel Gravel, etwas Straße, etwas Spinning und auch knapp 600km laufen. Ein bisschen Rudertrainer und Krafttraining (zu wenig weil Studio zu). Mehr Sport als in allen 20 Jahren zuvor "durch oder mit Corona".


----------



## robby681 (13. April 2021)

Seid dem 20.1 sind's auf'm Tacho 2700 km  MTB


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2021)

Hab meine Jahresbilanz in Strava gar nicht gesichert merke ich gerade. Naja. Dieses Jahr stehen inkl. Zwift schon 4300km aufm Tacho.


----------



## littledevil (13. April 2021)

Arbeitet ihr noch mit dem alten Kalender tztz, kommt doch auf die dunkle Seite des Mondes! 😈






(Sorry, Vorlage ist geklaut )


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2021)

@Moersracer der VeloViewer ist ja cool, hab ich gleichmal die 10 Pfund locker gemacht 
Und ich sehe, dass ich letztes Jahr Pendeln erst ab dem Winterpokal aufgezeichnet habe. Dann wird dieses Jahr das erste vollständige Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. April 2021)

Schaut gut aus, @neo-bahamuth . Ich habe mich vor kurzem komplett von Strava befreit, seit 2014 jede Kleinigkeit eingetragen - jetzt hab ich den Account löschen lassen. Fühle mich etwas freier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, @neo-bahamuth . Ich habe mich vor kurzem komplett von Strava befreit, seit 2014 jede Kleinigkeit eingetragen - jetzt hab ich den Account löschen lassen. Fühle mich etwas freier.



Dafür bin ich zu sehr Informatiker, ich mag Zahlen und den Kram darf jeder wissen. Ist ja zum Angeben und so 
Kanns mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen, loszufahren ohne Tracking zu starten.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. April 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ist ja zum Angeben und so



Tracken tue ich mit meiner Polar Uhr am Handgelenk, das ist rein informativ bzgl Kcal und HF. Aber es erfolgt keine Auswertung mit Segmenten, Bestenlisten usw. - dafür bin ich zu sehr Genussfahrer geworden und setze mittlerweile andere Prioritäten. Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber die Entscheidung zur Löschung kam, als ich von einem ehemaligen Kollegen darauf angesprochen wurde (auch wenn es nur Spaß war) ob ich ihm nicht ein paar mehr Kudos für seine Fahrten geben möchte... 

Irgendwie hab ich mich ertappt gefühlt, weil ich auch mehr "Beifall" für meine krassen Fahrten wollte. Rational gesehen ist das völlig daneben, passt aber wunderbar in unsere Zeit der Selbstoptimierung und dem Haschen nach Aufmerksamkeit - und sei es durch neue persönliche Rekorde. Hauptsache öffentlich geteilt und Reaktionen kassieren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich mich ertappt gefühlt, weil ich auch mehr "Beifall" für meine krassen Fahrten wollte. Rational gesehen ist das völlig daneben, passt aber wunderbar in unsere Zeit der Selbstoptimierung und dem Haschen nach Aufmerksamkeit - und sei es durch neue persönliche Rekorde. Hauptsache öffentlich geteilt und Reaktionen kassieren.


Ah naja da bin ich nicht dabei, ich hab da nur einen Kumpel mit drin und wir geben uns gelegentlich mal gegenseitig Kudos 
Ob das andere ankucken ist mir auch egal, ich will nur was haben ums in Threads wie dem hier zu posten oder meine Kollegen zu ärgern, die kürzere Strecken mit dem Auto pendeln als ich mitm Radl


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2021)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Zwift ist das, wo man nach 2 Stunden @ 200W bereits 100km (virtuelle) gefahren hat, oder?


In der Gruppe hier ist sowas realistisch, von der aktuellen Tour of Watopia. In der Ebene bei 250W und 72kg fährt man nen 40er Schnitt.

Wenn ich hingegen bis 0130Uhr saufen war, 6h geschlafen habe und dann kurz vor neun mit nur nem Kaffee intus und Rucksack aufm Rücken knapp 30km heim radle schaut das so aus wie auf dem Polar Screenshot, immerhin 32,5kmh Schnitt.

Zwift simuliert halt perfekte Bedingungen (kein Gegenwind, perfekte Aero-Haltung, Highend-Räder, keine Kreuzungen, Querverkehr etc.) aber ansonsten ist das physikalisch korrekt, wenn dein Trainer keinen Unfug angibt.

Aber ich hab lange bevor ich den Winter über mit Zwift trainiert habe bei einem Duathlon auf 40km auch schon 35kmh Schnitt geschafft. Leider kam dann Corona. Würde gerne wissen, was ich dieses Jahr schaffen würde. Ohne den Druck im Peloton kann ich solche Zeiten leider nicht fahren


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. April 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Zwift simuliert halt perfekte Bedingungen



So soll's ja auch sein, ein perfekter Trainingsplan um gezielt seine Leistung zu steigern. Wenn man sich die Meinungen anhört, kann man das auch im Frühjahr auf der Straße spüren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> So soll's ja auch sein, ein perfekter Trainingsplan um gezielt seine Leistung zu steigern. Wenn man sich die Meinungen anhört, kann man das auch im Frühjahr auf der Straße spüren.


Absolut. Keiner meiner Kumpels will mehr mit mir fahren  Dabei waren die Trainings nur lose zusammengewürfelt ohne konkreten Plan. Aber zahlreich.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2021)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Indoor km zählen ist halt weitgehend sinnfrei, egal ob mit oder ohne Zwift. Da kann man auch Auto-km dazu zählen.


Der Sinn für mich ist geleistete Arbeit des Körpers / Stunden in Bewegung. Ob da nun KM dabei stehen oder nicht ist mir eigentlich egal. Das ist nur eine Visualisierung der geleisteten Arbeit. Bei meiner Feierabendrunde komme ich auch wieder am Ausgangspunkt an und habe unterwegs schon alles gesehen.
Wird dann aber zu philosophisch.
Auto hab ich keins.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2021)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Jo, hier ist aber der Jahres-km Thread für echte km, nicht für frei erfundene/berechnete. Die Sinnhaftigkeit steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt.



Naja gut dann habe ich dieses Jahr erst 2061km, wenn ich Laufen und virtuelle Radfahrten rausnehme.
Zufrieden?

Muss aber noch sagen, im Eingangsthread steht alles ist erlaubt, aber das war lange zur Zwift 
Und frei erfunden sind die nicht, es werden korrekte physikalische Maßstäbe angelegt. die Alpe de Zwift ist der Alpe d'Huez nachempfunden zB, das haben schon mehrere Leute real und virtuell bei gleicher Leistung in quasi identischer Zeit nachweisen können.


----------



## DrmZ (13. April 2021)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Indoor km zählen ist halt weitgehend sinnfrei, egal ob mit oder ohne Zwift. Da kann man auch Auto-km dazu zählen. Wenn ich meine diesjährige Trainingszeit auf passenden Zwift-Strecken absolviert hätte, wären es 10.000km, jetzt ist es halt weniger als die Hälfte, weil im Schnitt deutlich unter 20km/h



Was für eine engstirnige Sichtweise, sorry!
Dann sind Rennrad - km auch sinnfrei und mit Autofahren vergleichbar weil nicht wie ein echter MTBiker im Dreck gefahren?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2021)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Dein Whataboutism führt auch nicht dazu, dass man auf einem Heimtrainer tatsächlich km zurücklegt. Du kannst auch gern auf's Klo gehen und deine Anstrengung in Aäquivalenzkilometer umrechnen und hier posten und dich dann für deine Liberalität loben


Wow ich hab mir aufm Rückweg ins Büro noch gedacht, dass ein Scheisshausvergleich kommen wird. Und da ist er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livestrong.com (13. April 2021)

10.000 km plus Rennrad ,mtb , zwift .


----------



## Soundnew (13. April 2021)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Jo, hier ist aber der Jahres-km Thread für echte km, nicht für frei erfundene/berechnete. Die Sinnhaftigkeit steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt



Das ist doch Blödsinn. Warum sollen die Indoor-KM nicht zählen? Aus der Thread-Eröffnung würde ich das nicht. rauslesen. Wenn dich das glücklich macht, kannst Du ja einen Thread nur für outdoor-MTB KM aufmachen. Aber dann bitte nur mit dem Enduro, weil XC ist ja zu einfach.


----------



## xxxT (13. April 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich zu sehr Informatiker, ich mag Zahlen und den Kram darf jeder wissen. Ist ja zum Angeben und so
> Kanns mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen, loszufahren ohne Tracking zu starten.


Bei mir is andersrum 
_Ich sollte mal wieder das andere ratt fahren.._.


----------



## Martinwurst (13. April 2021)

Soundnew schrieb:


> Warum sollen die Indoor-KM nicht zählen?


Weil du keinen einzigen km dabei zurücklegst. Da hat er doch recht.

Zumindest dazuschreiben würde ich es, da es halt nur "Simulation"  ist.

Ich hab zb nen Ruderergometer. Komme da auch nicht auf die Idee vor echten Ruderern zu behaupten,  dass ich letztes Jahr xxxkm gerudert bin.
Trainieren tut es trotzdem, es ist aber nunmal nicht echt und kein Rudern bzw hier Fahrradfahren.


----------



## pacechris (18. April 2021)

Um das zu entzerren mit "Echt" und "Simuliert" 😉






						Wieviel Stunden verbringt ihr im Jahr auf dem Rad?
					

Unabhängig von der gefahren Kilometer ob drinnen oder draußen 🤗😉  2020 380h 48min




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## WernerPio1 (29. September 2021)

2020 waren es 3500km.
2021 werden es wohl 5000km werden.


----------



## ghostmuc (29. September 2021)

Bis jetzt 7025 echte Mountainbike Kilometer + 1000 Km von Mitte Januar bis Ende Februar verletzungsbedingt auf der Rolle.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. September 2021)

Bisher:
ca. 3000km Pendeln
ca. 4000km Heimtrainer (3500km bis einschließlich April)
ca. 3000km auf MTB und Rennrad verteilt, wobei MTB bis auf nen Stoneman und noch ne 100km Tour fast nur im Park war.
Und noch so 250km Joggen


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Dezember 2021)

Gerade die letzte Runde des Jahres gefahren





 und damit auf die schöne (Kilometer-)Zahl 12345 gekommen.

Verteilt auf:

6602 km Crosser/Gravelbike
1550 km MTB
4091 km RR
102 km Stadtrad
Dazu noch < 10 Stunden auf der Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Heinz (31. Dezember 2021)

Ziel waren 5.000, gerade die letzte Runde gedreht, 
Mission accomplished: 5.136 und damit 780 mehr als letztes Jahr.
Guten Rutsch


----------



## Bensemer (31. Dezember 2021)

Letztes Jahr waren es ziemlich genau 5000. Mein Ziel waren 6000 und ich stehe bei 7202 Kilometer. 
Nun gilt es nächstes Jahr an den Höhenmetern zu arbeiten. Da sind es gerade mal 57tausend.


----------



## Stefan090801 (31. Dezember 2021)

Letztes Jahr ist bei mir mit 5.362 km schon deutlich besser gewesen als die Jahre zuvor. Dieses Jahr mit überwiegend flexiblem Homeoffice war ich an 301 Tagen auf dem Rad (alle outdoor) und komme auf insgesamt 12.170 km. 

Verteilt auf: 
20 km mit dem Rewel
526 km mit dem Rotwild 
2.817 km mit dem Kepler
3.474 km mit dem Pickenflick 
5.333 km mit dem IconX

Guten Rutsch


----------



## jadubbs (31. Dezember 2021)

2021 sind es insgesamt 8655km bei mir geworden. Das meiste Pendelei zur Arbeit. Dort sind die Büros schön leer und von den wenigen die kommen, sind viele Radler.

Ein Rad hat mir der Räuber geklaut und ich habe es durch 2 ersetzt.


----------



## rewelrider (31. Dezember 2021)

Heuer mal wieder unter 21.000km:

20420km / 234015 Höhenmeter
(SmartTrainer: 1537km / Mountainbike: 8469km / Rennrad: 10414km


----------



## pacechris (1. Januar 2022)

9404km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sopor (1. Januar 2022)

806 km in 2021, das waren 108% mehr km als 2020 und bietet weiterhin enormes Steigerungspotenzial.


----------



## Permafrost (1. Januar 2022)

Nicht mal die 2000Km heuer geschafft.
Aber es ist wie es ist, ich hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß und ich fahr keinen Trainingsplan oder sonst was, nur zum Spaß an der Freude.

Dafür Zeit in den ersten selbstaufbau investiert und viel Zeit mit dem Hund draußen verbracht 

Hoffe trotzdem dass 2022 wieder ne 2 an erster Stelle steht


----------



## k0p3 (1. Januar 2022)

Hier mein KM Stand für 2021.
Alles Outdoor (zu 95% im Wald) mit meinen Enduros. Bikeparks ausgenommen.   

Ich hoffe ich komme auch dieses Jahr wieder halbwegs verletzungsfrei auf ein ähnliches Pensum. Die erste Fahrt ist jedenfalls gerade gemacht


----------



## pacechris (1. Januar 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Hier mein KM Stand für 2021.
> Alles Outdoor (zu 95% im Wald) mit meinen Enduros. Bikeparks ausgenommen.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich komme auch dieses Jahr wieder halbwegs verletzungsfrei auf ein ähnliches Pensum. Die erste Fahrt ist jedenfalls gerade gemacht
> ...


Wenn die Höhenmeter nicht mit dem Lift waren, nicht schlecht im Verhältnis zu den Kilometer 😉👍


----------



## hobbybiker79 (2. Januar 2022)

Bei mir waren es 2021 nur 3780km und 48000hm 
alles auf dem MTB 
+ 120km auf dem Crosstrainer (Crossstepper)


----------



## tobi2036 (2. Januar 2022)

Hier mal meine Gesamtbilanz für 2021. Mtb, Rennrad und Gravel.


----------



## k0p3 (3. Januar 2022)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wenn die Höhenmeter nicht mit dem Lift waren, nicht schlecht im Verhältnis zu den Kilometer 😉👍



Bei meinen Trails gibt's leider oder viel mehr glücklicherweise keinen Lift.  😜


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Dezember 2022)

Die letzte Tour wurde vorhin absolviert, daher der finale Stand:

12.682 km aufgeteilt auf

1.347 km MTB
8.190 km Crosser/Gravelbike
2.679 km RR
466 km Stadtrad o. ä.


----------



## ghostmuc (31. Dezember 2022)

Die letzten Tage krankheitsbedingt etwas weniger, sonst:
13880 km insgesamt
8990km mit dem Race MTB
4890km gependelt


----------



## Stefan090801 (31. Dezember 2022)

2022 war ich 788 Stunden an 352 Tagen im Outdoormodus unterwegs und bin dabei auf 15.249 km gekommen.

Die verteilen sich wie folgt


Ritchey Outback 4.444 km
Veloheld IconX 3.809 km
Brother Cycles Kepler 3.322 km
Pickenflick 1.712 km

und die beiden Schlechtwetterbikes


Rewel 1.661 km und
Rotwild 384 km.

Guten Rutsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Heinz (31. Dezember 2022)

4520, 610 weniger als letztes Jahr. Drecksvirus.
Wünsche allen ein geiles Radjahr 2023.


----------



## rewelrider (31. Dezember 2022)

Rennrad: 18921,05km / 629h26min37Sek
MTB:         3449,33km / 165h52min27Sek
Indoor:        451,73 / 14h51min42Sek
Gesamt:   22822,10km / 810h10min46Sek

Und gelaufen bin ich 492,16km in 38h17min02Sek


----------



## kingm40 (31. Dezember 2022)

MTB 3.060 km, 243 h und 85.000 hm
Rennrad 2.627 km, 97 h und 14.000 hm
Dazu indoor 130 h
Und etwa 1200 km Pendeln


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (31. Dezember 2022)

Gut 14.000km, knapp 200.000hm. Davon 3500km MTB, Rest Rennrad.


----------



## dino113 (31. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir waren es knapp 500km mehr als im Vorjahr, dafür aber 8.000 hm weniger. 
Ohne Schlüsselbeinbruch zur besten Radlzeit und der damit verbundenen Absage des AX wär es bestimmt noch etwas mehr geworden. 

Aber fast schon mickrige Zahlen, wenn ich das mit den vorher geposteten Jahresbilanzen vergleiche😅


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (31. Dezember 2022)

Um hier auch mal was „normales“ zu posten… 52.000hm auf 3798km. Verteilt auf Trekkingrad und MTB.


----------



## Fortis76 (31. Dezember 2022)

Trotz Corona und gebrochenen  Handgelenk, aber weniger als letztes Jahr


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Januar 2023)

3750km
223h
80100hm

Wenig aber intensiv


----------



## Thomas_v2 (1. Januar 2023)

War die Jahresstatistik bei Strava eigentlich nicht bisher auch in der Free-Version dabei? Habs mir jetzt abgetippt:

2906 km
226 h
70082 hm

Norddeutsche Tiefebene, alles auf Stollen mit dem gleichen Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moersracer (1. Januar 2023)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr 🤗

Draußen



Virtuelle Welt


----------



## Ledeker (1. Januar 2023)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> War die Jahresstatistik bei Strava eigentlich nicht bisher auch in der Free-Version dabei?


Ab diesem Jahr ist das Sportjahr exklusiv für Strava-Mitglieder verfügbar.

Alles per MTB gefahren:


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Januar 2023)

Frohes Neues an alle  Hätte noch ne Stunde mehr trainieren sollen 




Jahresabschluss war ein 9.7km Silvesterlauf, jetzt gehts gleich für 100km aufs Rennrad, Kater loswerden.


----------



## jadubbs (1. Januar 2023)

Moin,

9089 km in 2022

Davon 2 TKM Rennrad/Gravel, 4 MTB und 3 Schlechtwetter-Treckingrad.
Die Kilometer im November waren schwerer verdient: nass, kalt, dunkel.
Dafür war der Sommer schon etwas unheimlich trocken.
Das Radfahren hält mich weiter gut fit und macht Spaß.


----------



## Bensemer (1. Januar 2023)

Weniger als letztes Jahr. Corona recht übel gehabt und ungeplant 6 Wochen im Ausland gewesen. 
Dafür aber die längste Fahrt verbessert.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (2. Januar 2023)

3530km
auf 67750hm nur mit dem MTB
dazu noch 122km auf dem Crosswalker

Bei manchen hier meint man, die haben Reifen unter den Schuhen! 
oder machen die nebenzu auch noch was anderes?  (Ironie)😁😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (2. Januar 2023)

2022 etwas über 19.000 km


----------



## goldberg1888 (2. Januar 2023)

spinner69 schrieb:


> 2022 etwas über 19.000 km


Forumsmüde ... fährt lieber mehr Rad. 
Deine Signatur ist top 👌


----------



## Hannes (3. Januar 2023)

War mein erfolgreichstes Jahr bislang. 7000 km wollte ich als Ziel schaffen, nicht zuletzt durch die Festive 500 ist es nochmal richtig viel geworden


----------



## Mark13 (3. Januar 2023)

2022 ca. 13500 mit MTB, Dirt zählt glaub ich nicht...


----------



## speedy_j (4. Januar 2023)

12 Tkm
198 THm

1/3 Pendeln bei den Kilometern und der Rest überwiegend auf dem MTB


----------



## eins4eins (4. Januar 2023)

🙈


----------



## Peter Lang (4. Januar 2023)

Man traut sich ja kaum seine Zahlen  zu posten wenn ich das alles hier so sehe. Aber mindestens bei der Hälfte meiner Kilometer war ich adipös unterwegs. Das müsste doch mit einem Bonus multipliziert werden


----------



## z243 (4. Januar 2023)

Auch für mich mein bisher bestes Jahr. Etwas mehr Zeit und es wäre noch mehr drin. Der Ehrgeiz ist da.


----------

